# [d20 Modern] The "In Character" Character game Part One



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

This thread is for IC posts, please put your OOC comments in the OOC thread.  If you'd like to join this game, read the OOC thread for the rules and instructions on how to do that.

Here is the rogue gallery thread to see who's currently playing.  If you've already been approved for the game, post up your character profile, let me know and I'll start you in.

Level Seven
Hanh (Almighty DM with her two cats) - USA
Six aka Sixchan - Scotland
Wille aka Dalamar - Finland
James  aka Jemal - Canada
Rom aka Janos Audron - Netherlands

Level Five
James aka FestyDog - Australia
Mario aka Lichtenhart - Italy

Level Four
Folkert aka Douane - Germany

Level Three
Curran aka Ivanhoe - USA

Level Two
Matt aka Krizzel - USA


And now, let the insanity begin!

Here is Part Two of the Saga


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

*Ithacon, Cornell University*

The middle of winter and its freezing!  So cold and everyone who has come is wondering why they are freezing their butts off.  Why? WHY? WHY?!

Of course to roleplay their frozen butts off at Ithacon of course!  And they came from all over the world, squashed into this college town of Ithaca, New York, the home to two prestigious universities....Cornell University and Ithaca College.

All over campus multitudes of people walked, heading to all kinds of meetings, games, and out to buy the much needed supplies of course!  Slushing through the snow of winter break when the college students when home and Cornell was all theirs for the taking.

Our heroine and heroes are sitting in one of the classrooms in Phillips Hall.  Around the big table surrounded by chairs sit people who had just finished playing a rousing game of D&D with their ever cheerful gamemaster, Hanh the loveable imp.

"Hey!  That was way kewl," the tiny Asian girl was saying, looking as if she was going to rocket out of her chair from all the built in hyperactivity.  "I didn't know that orgres were kind of bendy that way."

OOC:  make up whatever you want happened in the D&D game.  when you're ready to be done with the chatting, open the door


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 19, 2003)

"Hmph." Remarks Six, in a sulking mood. "Every person ever who plays a cleric kills dragons with Harm.  How come I'm the only one who gets eaten alive when I try it?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 19, 2003)

*Mario in the USA*

Mario can't believe to be finally at one of the conventions he dreamed of at home. He arrived in the States no more than a week ago, thank to a student exchange project of the University of Parma, in Italy. He was afraid he wouldn't have understood anything, and would have been forced to study his computer science courses and not much else, so he was incredibly happy when he knew he could join a gaming convention, and even meet some fellow ENboarder!

He sits at the table in a kinda dreaming and shy mood, trying to roleplay his halfling bard at his best. From his position at the top of the cave, thank to his beloved slippers of spider climbing, the dragon barely considered him a threat, while his music was instrumental in not having the fighter run like a rabbit and hit a couple times more, even with a critic, though there was little he could do to help the cleric.
"_If you were a little leaner, maybe he wouldn't have been so eager to taste you. _" says IC the italian guy, easily the heaviest at the table with his 231 lbs, smiling apologetically at Six.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 19, 2003)

Six looks at him in mock anger, adopting a very heavy Glaswegian accent, "Ye be'er wha'ch i', wee man!  Ah migh' hauve tae kick yer heid in!"  Six holds the look for a while, before eventually snickering.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 19, 2003)

Matt chuckled softly at the far end of the table.  "Too bad you can't raise yourself," he put in quietly, trying to make a joke of his own.

Matt's wizard had stood at the back, tossing lightning bolts and magic missiles over the fighters heads.  He (the character) had been very irritated that the rest of the party didn't want to wait and follow his careful, methodical 10-page plan, and insisted quietly after the dragon was slain that the cleric *would* have survived had anyone bothered to listen to the wizard.

But Matt himself thought it was all pretty funny.  Everyone had played well, and with such a great and beautiful DM to run the show.  He smiled.  She was like a dark Galadriel on a permanent sugar high.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

"Aw ya'all did great!" Hanh agreed soothingly though she was grinning rather maniacally at the thought of the Cleric-Ka-Bob.  Very tasty for the dragon...speaking of food, Hanh rubbed her tummy.  Whereas Mario might easily be the biggest in the group, Hanh was easily the tiniest and not just in weight.  Although one could never tell with the food she shoved her mouth.

"Are you guys hungry?  Cuz I'm hungry and the hot truck is around here somewhere.  They make the BEST hot sandwiches and pizzas."

She grinned at the red-blonde guy at the other end of the table across from her knowing how good he always was at sucking up to the DM.  All innocent looking like the purest cleric...._yeah right_!  

"You have to be hungry, too, Matt."

The patch of blackness on top of Hanh's head poked its ears up and they could see a black cat look at them before resting his head back down.  On her lap was another sleeping cat, a stripped brown-grey tabby, a massive grouchy thing.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 19, 2003)

Six's face contorted in disgust. "I can't eat any food here in America.  In all my wildest dreams I never would have imagined fast food tasting better in Britain." Six goes into his back pack, and pulls out 4 large bags of crisps (potato chips), and a 2 litre  bottle of diet coke, and begins munching away.  He has found a kindred metabolism in Hanh, as he too is exceptionally thin, though he hasn't eaten a non-fried, non-potato vegetable in over 12 years. (absolutely true in RL)

Between crisps, he looks at the cats.  "Don't you, um, have to wash your hair a lot more often because of that?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

Hanh pats her head, or rather the cat on her head.  "Yep, but he's pretty clean.  The only danger is when he lets out a stinky one.  Knocks me out for a few days at least."

"I know what you mean about most American food, but I prefer the ethnic food usually....and ANYTHING with potato in it."  She eyes his crisps enviously.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 19, 2003)

"Nah, I've never been much into ethnic food.  I can't stand curries, or chinese stuff.  But hey, british food is sort of ethnic here, right?  I guess I do like..." His voice trails off as he notices the stare.
Six sighs. "Oh, _fine_." He tosses her a packet.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

"heHE!"  Hanh catches the packet and rips into it.  "Yum...potato."  Waving a potato at him, she shakes her head.  "Have you ever tried Vietnamese food?  Its very different from Chinese or French or Indian, etc.  Fresh and healthy...oh wait, you don't like any vegetable that isn't fried or potato...lol nevermind."

Hanh, the blackhole that eats everything in sight, continues to munch happily on her crisps while the cat on top of her head keeps trying to swipe a paw down to grab one.  The one on her lap grumbles grouchily at the chip crumbs drifting all over her fur.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 19, 2003)

"I'm afraid I'll have to agree about american food. Dunno much about ethnic food, 'cause, you know, in Italy you can go ten miles away and find completely different but always wonderful food. We don't have enough time to taste also what comes from other countries." In fact Mario comes from a place who is quite reknown for its cuisine. "If I can find ingredients I'd gladly cook for you sometimes, and you'll forget soon your potatoes. Right now, anyway, where's that truck?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

" Johnny's Hot Truck is out on Stewart Avenue," Hanh replied, jabbing a finger in a random direction.  "We just got to hike it out in the cold.  We could always go down into college town and grab us some more stuff at the bars."

The black cat stuck his face down and grabbed the chip bag away from Hanh in his jaws before bounding across the table toward Matt.

"Hey! Come back here you little butt!  Those are _mine_!"


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 19, 2003)

Matt chuckled, snatching up the black cat before he could get away with the chips.  "Looks like someone else is hungry too," he remarked, pulling the now slimy bag of chips out of the little beast's maw and sliding them back down the table.

"If it's a vote I'd rather go to Collegetown.  Hot truck is good, but the restaraunts over there are much better."  He started pushing all his dice into a pile with one hand while trying to keep control of the squirming cat with the other.  "And let's get going if we're going!  I'm hungry too!"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 19, 2003)

Six downs a final plastic cupful of coke, quickly finishes the second packet of crisps, puts his stuff away, and gets ready to go.  "Well, at least it's not _that_ cold outside..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2003)

Wille, allergic as he is to cats, tries to stay as far from the cats as possible. His right hand unconsciously brushing the hand grip of the air soft gun tucked to his pants.
"I'll say it again, Evasion is just plain good against dragons, especially with a monk's saves. Besides, I was the only one who chould literally say he -or she, no offense- kicked its butt."
A mischievous smile with only the left-hand half of the face.

"And I wouldn't mind eating either... a healthy appetite isn't bad."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

The brown-grey tabby is ejected from her seat of power by Hanh when the young woman gets up to shake off the chip crumbs.  Yawning, the cat makes her way over to Wille and starts to rub his ankles with her kitty butt.

Hanh manages to get chip crumbs but not much cat hair off her favorite cashmere sweater.  Shaking out her black-auburn hair free of the black cat's hair, she grins at everyone while gathering her DM materials into her backpack.  "Well then, what are we waiting for?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 20, 2003)

"Yes I'm sure, that cloing yourself in a monastery while we bards get all the ladies will have its advantages too... Maybe I should consider that possibility... On a second thought, no way."
Mario smiles at Wille.
"Mmm my appetite is getting rather unhealthy, we really should find something to eat before I'm forced to devour this puny planet...Matt, show the way."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2003)

"Hus siitä, mene pois!"
Wille starts snapping at the cat in Finnish as he collects his pens to his penbag and stores it in his backpack alongside a thick pile of empty drawing paper.
"Nonii... Who wants to buy?"

"And what are you talking of bards getting the ladies, I thought the bard got 'shafted'?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 20, 2003)

Mario starts laughing out loud.
"Hehe, I've got this halfling bard in my main campaign at home who managed to pass a month cuddled by nine nimphs, and he earned the envy of every other male character in the party. Anyway about the "Bards suck" argument, we gave him 6 sp/level and everything works really fine."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 20, 2003)

Matt let the black cat squirm away so he could toss his dice and folders back into his pack before getting up.  "I always wanted to play a bard/barbarian but I've never gotten around to it," he remarked, making his way to the door.  Placing his hand on the door knob, he paused and turned back.  "Got the cats Hanh?  Did you pick up everything?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2003)

"Lucky bastard, that was. If only any of my games held more stuff like that, my chars would be drowning in women.
Or not.
But the case being that all of my normal games contain almost exclusively hack'n'slash, it hasn't happened."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)




----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

Hanh grinned while picking up her cats and stuffing them in her backpack.  "Drowning, eh, Wille?  I'll be sure to let Enraela know all about that."  Pulling on her coat, she leaned against the wall.

While waiting for everyone else, Hanh began to sing something just out of the blue because she was weird like that and she always has lots of fun singing in Japanese at the most random of times.

*_Yanu no ue de sora o aogu
hizashi wa urara ka
miageru sora karada juu
genki ga minagiteku
That's so wonderful
ikiteru n da!
yamerarenai!_

OOC: Now we can have a theme song!  LOL...exit prelude and begin the anime of our life...

*On top of the roof, looking at the sky.
The sun's light is warm and gentle.
When I look at the sky, my entire body
is filled with energy.
That's so wonderful!
I can live!
I can't quit!
Goodbye to the bewildered wanderings of yesterday.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 20, 2003)

As Hanh finishes, Six ends up singing _Oujosama to Oyobi_ to himself subconciously.  If Hanh happens to hear this, I imagine it would draw confused looks at best...

When he notices he's doing it, he bites his lip in an attempt not to laugh. He fails, especially if Hanh _Has_ noticed...

OOC: I've actually done this in the presence of Japanese speaking people a few times, and it's caused embarrasing moments to say the least...

_hora hora   ikemasen
kono itami ni   tae nasai
hito muchi goto   sakebi nasai
hizamazuite   yurushi koinasai_


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2003)

"Dang... I should keep my mouth shut when around you, shouldn't I?"
Wille starts pulling his black leather coat on, a bit amused by the cats' fate.

When the singing starts:
"Täh? Saisko saman suomeksi?"
A very confused look.
"Umm... Anata wa baka desu."

OoC: That's the only sentence in japanese that I know.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 20, 2003)

Looking back at him, seeing the conversation is decending into a Japanese insult throwing match, Six uses what little Japanese that he didn't learn through Sound.
"Iie, watashi wa terebijon desu."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2003)

"Uh... 'to be' and being the object. Goes _WWaaaayyy_ over my head."
Sweeps over his head with his right hand.
"Let's just get something to eat, okay? Otherwise I'm soon going to start tormenting you with my awful Swedish."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 20, 2003)

Matt frowns.  "What is that from, Six?  And awful swedish?  Teach me!  I want to connect with my swedish roots," he explains as he opens the door, glancing back at Six and Wille.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 20, 2003)

Assuming vistory, Six begins rattling off "I am the Television" in every language he can. When he finishes, he looks to the others. "Come on come on COME ON!  The shops will close in a few hours, and I'd prefer to have actually done something between now and then!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

The door opens....

And there's something bright yellow, about two feet tall, with pointy ears and a funny zigzag tail sitting on the floor with its back to the door.  It has some black stripes on it and is making a funny squeaking noise you can't quite make out.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 20, 2003)

Mario is quite perplexed when his new friends start singing in japanese. He raises his eyebrows (well, his eyebrows are always raised inless he's angry) and look interrogatively at them, when he notice the strange creature at the door.
"Cosa?! I mean... Just...tell me it's not what I think it is!" he says going cautiously near the funny animal.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 20, 2003)

Six's jaw drops. "Is..._is_ that what you think it is?  Is it _alive_?  Oh...oh god.  Pika pika, this had better be a weird joke someone's playing."  He steps back, and climbs onto the nearest plastic surface.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 20, 2003)

"Hanh!" Matt chides.  "Look what you did!  You dropped your puff - someone could have taken him!" he scolds, reaching down to pick up the stuffed animal.  "I didn't even know you brought this."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

There's a thundering of footsteps as if someone is running down the hallway and then a sharp "PIKA!" as Jemal rushing to the door nearly runs over the yellow mouse before Matt can grab it.  The thing jumps in the air and flattens itself against the opposite wall.

It stares at you with big pink circles for cheeks and wide black round eyes.  "Pika?"

Hanh stares at it.  "That's not my Pika...oh its so cute!  I want to squish it and hug and love it for ever!"  And then charges toward the door to do just that.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 21, 2003)

Seeing what is going to happen in the very near future, Six leaps down and grabs Hanh before she can get to the thing (hey, I'm a fast hero). "Hanh, do you _really_ want to be hit by a Thunderbolt?  Do you really think that's a good idea?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 21, 2003)

Mario slowly approches the creature that really seems to be Pikachu, and sits on the floor to better look at it in the least threatening way.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 21, 2003)

Curran comes rushing up the hallway toting books and dice being late as usual exclaiming that his character will be teleported into the fight by his mage followers.  About ten feet away from the creature that appears to be Pikachu he stops and his eyes open wide.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 21, 2003)

Jemal looks strangely at his friends, then over at the pokemon thingy.  He approaches it slowly and stops looking it straight in the face (From about 5 feet away, of course.  ).  He glances around again, and then opens his mouth to speak...


"pika?  pika PIKA! Pika pikaaa-pikachu?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 21, 2003)

"You have Swedish roots? You have my sympathy."
Wille grins at Matt.

Seeing the fluffy little icon, Wille's jaw drops.
"Tota noin... Somebody tell my we're still playing."


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 21, 2003)

Currans wide eyes close to narrow slits and he looks pretty angry.  "What a cruel joke" he says and walks up to the thing and grabs its head.  He then tries to pull it off thinking its some kind of mask.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 21, 2003)

"Uh...I think I'm out of danger, Six."  Hanh gives him a wry look.  "You can let go now.  My hero."

The yellow mouse stares back at Mario and starts to relax a bit.  When it hears Jemal talking, those black eyes opened wide as the creature begins, "Pi--" until Curran abruptly yanks it up and starts to try to take its head off.

Squealing all kinds of Pika words, the creature begins to glow brightly and shockwave of energy explodes from the poor thing as it tries to get away in fright.

Curran: 4 points electrical damage


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 21, 2003)

"Okay... we're not gaming anymore it seems... Somebody want to explain me why we have a pikachu in the room?"
Wille acts a bit nervous, not really having expected anything like this from a trip to see some fellow ENboarders. His right hand started nervously moving over the hand grip of his air soft gun.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 21, 2003)

"OUCH! That must have hurt!" says Mario as Pikachu shocks Curran. "You'd better let it go."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

Hanh waves to James.  "Hey Jimbo!  How are you doing?"  She grins while waiting for Six to let go.  "I see you finally made it.  What took you so long."   Her eyes though were only for that yellow mouse.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 22, 2003)

"Hi, um.. Well, yeah I..
That's a pokemon!"
Jim looks around at the rest of them. "Right?"


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 22, 2003)

Curran thuds on the floor in shock.  He scrambles away from Pikachu.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

The poor frightened yellow mouse runs quickly away from Curran into the arms of the non-threatening Mario, huddling in there and peeking out occassionally to go "Pik!" at Curran as if to scold him for the abuse.

"So, does anyone speak...uh...Pokemon?" Hanh suggests not too helpfully, scratching her head.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 22, 2003)

"No, but if my memory serves me well, they understand us just fine. Well, they understand Japanese at least, considering that's the origin of the little creatures."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 22, 2003)

"Hrm... do you know wht it's supposed to eat?" asks Mario gently caressing the mouse, to make it calm down. "Don't worry, Pikachu, we won't do you any bad."

"I guess I have three kinda possible explanations: 1) I just went completely nuts. 2) Somebody has been playing too much in a genetic engineering lab. 3) We're living in a dream. In any way, I think we're gonna have some serious fun."

"Uh, the street isn't yet filled with black chevrolets and men with sunglasses and earphones, right?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 22, 2003)

"Considering Curran got shocked, the most likely option is number 2.
And food... well, I only remember that in the cartoon they ate some special food made by Brock. And if you are wondering why I know so much of pokémon, I watched them with my kid brother. Yeah, with him..."
Even though Mario is most likely just kidding, Wille still decides to take a peak to the street.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 22, 2003)

Curran calmly tries to approach the Pikachu again and pet it now seeing that it isn't some stupid kid playing a prank.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

The yellow mouse snuggles up to Mario, making happy "Pika" noises.  At Curran's approach, the mouse buried itself deeper into Mario but allowed Curran to pet it tentatively.

"Well its cute.  I want to squish it," Hanh declared.

Outside all Wille could see was lots of snow, and a strange man in a big brown robe running down the street with a blonde pig-tailed girl dressed in a skimpy blue sailor outfit hollering at the top of her lungs on his shoulder.  A wand drops out of her hand into the soft white snow.  It appears no one else is around to hear her or even see her plight except for Wille who sees her outside from the window.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 23, 2003)

"I guess you can touch him now, Hahn. Just don't scare him."

"Pikachu, can you understand me? Where did you come from?" he asks the pokemon, fondling his forehead.

"Why that face, Wille? Are they really there?" Mario asks incredulous, still sitting on the floor.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 23, 2003)

"Maybe the Pokemon are in here and he's staring at a pokewoman." Jim laughs and walks over to see whats so facsinating outside the window.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 23, 2003)

Curran joins Willie at the window also.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 23, 2003)

"No.... but unless my mind is playing tricks, I think I just saw the classical anime school girl in distress. Well, might as well try how believable this thing is..."
Wille sprints out, hopefully arriving in front of the robed guy but behind will do also.

"Let go of her! She doesn't seem to like it there."
He pulls out his air soft gun and levels it towards the robed man.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 23, 2003)

Curran will run out behind Willie shaking his fist at the robed man, if he can he will attack the robed man with an unarmed strike.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

The yellow mouse snuggles up to Mario, rubbing its pink cheeks against him.  "Pika," it says as Mario speaks.  "Pika, pika..."  A slight burst of electricity tingles Mario, but instead he's actually starting to understand the mouse's words as it speaks.

_Mario, Pika choose you!_

Hanh squirms away from Six and runs over to pet the mouse on its yellow pointy-eared head.  "I think it likes you," she says, sounding a bit disappointed.

Meanwhile, Wille has run out of the room while James and Curran go over to the window to see the blonde girl and her robed kidnapper disappear behind a corner.  Wille makes it outside only to see nothing of them except snowy tracks that are quickly being covered by the falling snow and a gleaming wand lying nestled in the ground.  The noise beind him indicates that Curran has appeared.

OOC:

Mario has received a familiar with all the abilities that you can get with a familiar listed in the PHB for your level.  As you level up, so will Pikachu if you use him and I'll give you new stats for him each time.  But you need to figure out how to use him.  I will post Pikachu's actions and what he'll tell you.

Pikachu (Level 1)
Yellow mouse with round pink cheeks, black eyes and a zigzag tail.
Size: S
Initiative: +3(dex)
Speed: 40ft, Climb 20ft
AC: 15
Attacks: Bite +4melee DMG(1d4) Face/Reach: 5ft by 5ft/5ft
Special Attacks: Electrical Damage: 1d6 Range: 5 ft


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 23, 2003)

Curran will rush over and pick up the wand and examine it.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 24, 2003)

"Uh, guys...?"  Matt frowns.  "Pokemon aren't _real_, you know.  Somebody probably painted the mouse yellow.  And this is a university campus!  There are _tons_ of strangely dressed girls walking around," he points out.  "Or guys for that matter."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 24, 2003)

Jim looks at Matt as they follow everyone downstairs and outside "So how do you explain a mouse saying 'Pika', and zapping people with electricity?"


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 24, 2003)

"Shared delusions are a documented occurence - ever read _Demon Haunted World_?  People will believe in anything if they want to, and even reinforce each other's imaginings," Matt explains.  "That mouse is just making normal mouse squeaks - it sounds a little like 'pika' to us probably just because he's done up to _look_ like Pikachu.  And I'll bet you the zapping is just static electricity."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 24, 2003)

"Are you telling me you don't even think it's POSSIBLE?"  Jim looks at Matt incredulously then turns to Curran (Probably still smoking) "Hey, buddy, did that FEEL Like static electricity?"  He turns back to Matt "People always find ways to rationalize what they can't explain.  That's why nobody's willing to beleive that magic exists or that aliens have been here.  Well it aint no delusion, man!"  He shakes his head and turns away from Matt, to see what this wand thingy is.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 24, 2003)

"*Do you really like me, little one? How dear!*" (*=in italian)
Mario hugs Pikachu. Happiness is an electric puppy, or something like that.

"Mmm no need to argue. Things are really a little strange today, but I don't really want to even think about it before eating. Then we'll try to figure out what's happening. Anyway it isn't static, it's something else. Are you hungry too, Pika?"

Mario finally stands up and put Pikachu on his shoulder so that he can look out of the window.

"Do they need any help? Where's the girl they were speaking of?"

He starts to walk towards the exit.

OOC: WOW


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 24, 2003)

Curran takes off his jacket and pulls back his sleeves, showing 3rd degree burns along his arms.  "I think i need to get to a doctor or something, that sure as hell wasn't static electricity."  Curran tucks the wand in is backpack.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 24, 2003)

[ooc: i can't find the ooc thread, i'm in a hurry, so i'll just ask here if thats ok. space for any more players? cos after reading this so far i find this campaign quite interesting and i feel i have to join. btw - my name is james as well so i guess ppl could call me festy seeing thats what those who know me know me as ]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 24, 2003)

OOC: 
nah, we'll just call ya Jay-Dog, and I'll be Jay-Bird.  We can like become a singing duo or sumthin.   Anyways... Kitana said we'ld be open for more players, so unless she contradicts me, I'ld say go for it.  You can help us take Curran to the hospital and convince Matt that we're not hallucinating this.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 24, 2003)

[ooc: kewl , whats the details for character creation?]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 24, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *[ooc: kewl , whats the details for character creation?] *




OOC: Look at the first post.  there is a link to the OOC thread and the rogue gallery.  I'll talk to you there.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 24, 2003)

Wille starts jogging after the robed man and the girl, following the tracks (presumably not having drawn the gun since I didn't see them). If, after a couple of turns, he doesn't catch a glimpse of them, he'll return to the others. If he gets within earshot, however, he'll say the litany from my previous post.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 24, 2003)

After standing around looking embarrased for a while, Six walks over to Hanh. "I'm...umm...I'm...look, I haven't had a girlfriend in about 6 months.  I guess I got a little...possesive." He scratches the back of his head and shuffles his feet. "It erm...won't happen again...sorry." He steps back, and looks at the Pikachu.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 24, 2003)

Curran will show the wand to everyone then stick it in his backpack.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

Wille keeps running, but all he sees is more and more tracks in the snow until he realizes that he is going in a circle around the Sage Hall which is right next to the Statler hotel on campus which is where all of you are staying.

Curran stands there with the wand in his hand.   The wand is actually an ornate scepter with a pink shaft and topped with a yellow bow, a red and gold heart-shaped head with a crystal in the center, and a small crown. (See image below).

As James and Matt come walking out to join him, their discussion echos over the empty cold campus.  James turns to look at the object, but doesn't know what the hell it is.  (INT ROLL: 6, if you know IRL, then its okay, you know what it is.)

Mario puts Pikachu on his shoulder where the yellow mouse rides happily as he takes him to the exit and out the door.  Pikachu rubs Marios head with one little paw, hanging on.

"Pika, pika pika chu," the mouse babbles and Mario gets the feeling that he is hungry.

Hanh waves dismissively at Six as she wraps her favorite red cashmire scarf around her head until only her eyes were peeking out.  "Oh don't worry about it, Six," came the muffled response as she headed toward the exit with Mario.  "Let's get some food in our belly since Wille is hallucinating anime girls again!"

Hanh and Mario exit the building (perhaps Six is right behind?) to see James, Matt, Willie and Curran standing outside.

"Hey how are you feeling, Curran?" Hanh asks him with some concern.  "Do you need to go to the health center?  Its buy the bookstore and next to the tower."  She points to the huge stone clocktower that is the symbol of the Cornell campus.

OOC:

Map of Cornell
Also I forgot Mario, that you have to be level 5 to speak to your familiar.  You only have +2 to Fortitude Saves, Alertness(you), improved evasion(Pikachu), share spells, and emphatic link for now.  Add this to your character profile please!


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 25, 2003)

"I think i better have these burns cared for, so i'll meet you guys for food later.  It will only take me a few minutes to stop by the health center."


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 25, 2003)

Since things seem to be getting pretty weird Curran will stop by his dorm after going to the health center and pick up his paintball gun.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 25, 2003)

"Aliens?" Matt scoffed.  "Next you'll be telling me about crop circles and psychics," he went on, shaking his own head.  "Oh well.  This way, guys," he proclaimed, adjusting his slim glasses and then shoving his hands in his jacket pockets and striding down the snow covered sidewalk.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2003)

"lost them... damn, the guy was a fast runner."
Wille pulls a black knitted cap from the pocket of his jacket and puts it on, followed by putting his hands to his pockets.
"Is it common for people run in robes, carrying a girl in sailor costume, around here?"

*OoC:* What's the temperature? And in Celsius, please, I don't remember the formula to change them over.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 25, 2003)

"Ack.  Pikachus.  Magical Girl Wands." He stops, and speaks in exasperation.  "How long before we see flying Martial Artists?" Six shakes his head. "And what about Giant Robots?  And Cabbits?  Ooh!  Cabbits!  If Mario can get a Pikachu, do you think I can get a Cabbit?  I'd better buy some carrots...HEY!  WAIT UP!" He goes running after the others.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 25, 2003)

Jim follows the unbeleiver reluctantly, double checkin that everyone's with them, and wondering if he should tell them what the wand is. 'Nah, they wouldn't beleive me.. And they'd wanna know how I know...' He thinks, then shrugs to himself.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 25, 2003)

Six, who has by this time completely given up on looking non-weird, asks to see the wand closer.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 25, 2003)

Curran will show Six the wand closer, then take it with him as he parts with the group to go to the health center, he decides not to take his paintball gun as he wants the figure out how to use this wand.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 25, 2003)

Six looks at it very closely, looking for the part of it that says 'Made in Taiwan' or somesuch thing.  "On any other day, I'd assume this is the toy of a preteen girl or a very strange male Otaku, but after seeing a Pikachu..." He thinks for a few minutes. "If it's okay with you guys, I think I or we should probably go to the Comic shop and buy all the Sailor Moon manga we can find.  I've never seen more than half an episode, so I've no bloody idea _what_ this does."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

Hanh glances from one guy to the next a bit confused at how they are running from one place to another, stopping, running back, showing this and that all in  the space of one round of action.  Scratching her head through the scarf, she sighs and begins trying to make sense of the madness.

James-Jemal has blurted out in a whisper to Curran (look at the OOC thread) that the wand could possibly be Sailor Moon related.  Although James-Jemal has yet to admit how he knows about such things, Six apparently agrees with James-Jemal, jogged by James-Jemal's blurting. (I know I am evil)

Curran, who is still injured btw, tried to run first toward the medical center, then toward his hotel(dorm?! do you go to Cornell?), and apparently stopped halfway each time and ran back to show Six the wand and is about to very unwisely part from the group and go alone to the medical center.

Wille has returned from his excursion after said blonde girl and is looking rather cold since it is about 5F so its -15C not counting the freezing wind blasting through the city which lowers it further.

Matt, who also knows Cornell University,  is ready to lead the way...SOMEWHERE...but since he apparently isn't sure where anymore (too many choices, collegetown, med center, comic store, hotel) he is just waiting for the others to ask.

Mario decides to go feed Pikachu and disappears for a while (he's gone for a couple of days IRL) to find a vending  machine.

Dusting off her red mittened hands, Hanh smiles at the group, now understanding what had just occured.  Placing the Pooh earmuffs (they're Pooh bear heads on either side) on her ears, she holds out her hands to everyone.  "Wow this is fun!  Now what are we going to do?"

Meanwhile James-Festy is running toward them, huffing and puffing, also having run a bit late and missed the game completely.  He sees them all gathered about in front of Phillips Hall.

OOC:  Whew!  Cabbits you say?....     Maybe.....


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 25, 2003)

James-Festy catches his breath as he stands in front of the group.

"God-damn its cold!" he says, shivering, "You guys look like an unlikely group, you must be the ENWorlders, I'm Festy_Dog, but my real name's James."

James-Festy sees the interest in the wand and subsequently takes interest in it himself.

"Heh, that looks like something outta Card Captors or Sailor Moon or sumthin'. But the real question is, what are the guys doing with some replica wand? I didn't know they were into that stuff. I guess what you do offline is your business though..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

Right behind James-Festy comes running a blonde with glasses hurriedly trying to catch up to the Aussie.  Rom van Arendonk finally did that, coming to a halt in front of the little gathering of EnWorlders still trying to decide what to do.

Hanh smiled at Rom.  "Hiya, Janos!  What took you so long and how do you pronounce your name?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2003)

*OoC:* Only -15? I can walk in the described outfit in -20. The record cold this winter was -35 in New Years Eve (Though I did have a warmer coat then).

*IC:* "You're late, guys, the dragon already ate the cleric. By the way, cute ear-protection-thingies, Kit."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 25, 2003)

'Ah ENWorlders...no one else would know the Janos nick." He smiles. "Nice to meet you guys in real life."

"Pronouncing my name isn't really easy, 'cause English doesn't have the right sound. The closest thing I can think up is as the 'o' in 'wrong', and even then you're way off..."

"So, who you then?"
[When I have acces to a microphone I'll try to pronounce it ]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dalamar _*By the way, cute ear-protection-thingies, Kit." *




"Thanks.  They go over real well at work," Hanh giggles and then claps her red-mitten hands.  "They all think I've got two screws loose, but they know they can't live without me."



> _Originally posted by Janos Audron _*"Pronouncing my name isn't really easy, 'cause English doesn't have the right sound. The closest thing I can think up is as the 'o' in 'wrong', and even then you're way off..."
> 
> "So, who you then?"
> *




"I'm Hanh, try pronouncing that.  It doesn't have a corresponding sound in English either so I always have people mispronounce it this way....Hanh as in Han Solo with the snooty 'ah' sound."  She smiled, dark eyes peeping over the red scarf wrapped around her head.  "And while you guys are used to all this, I'm from Texas and I much prefer the 105F(39C) we have there to this weather.  Brrr."  She shivered.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 25, 2003)

---


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

Hanh chuckled and started hopping back and forth from foot to foot to keep warm.  "39 in the Netherlands?  That's probably nothing.  Houston, Texas is waaaay humid.  You can't breathe without feeling like you're breathing steam and when you're driving, you don't open the windows because the air is hot and full of water...it could burn you.  Air-Conditioning is a requirement to sustain life.  I've melted so many things in my car from leaving it outside."


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 25, 2003)

Six shrugs. "Geez, if it weren't for the lack of accents, I'd still think I was in Glasgow with this temperature." Six goes through all the pronunciations of 'Hanh' he can think of, before settling on one that sounds like a strange version of Hannah.
"But anyway, this wand.  If no-one knows what it does, we could just find a computer with Internet Access instead of embarrasing ourselves buying Sailor Moon manga.  God knows how many Sailor Moon fansites there are."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 25, 2003)

"Yeah, a hot and humid climate sucks. Just give me the rain anyday. That's a good excuse not to go outside."

"But now that I've caught you guys on the street, I assume your D&D session is over?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 25, 2003)

"Boys, sailor moon and 'fan sites'", Rom says with a wide grin, "Such a typical combination."

"So, eh, what is Sailor Moon actually? They don't broadcast it in the Netherlands."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixchan _*settling on one that sounds like a strange version of Hannah.*




Hanh gasps, grabbing Six by the shoulders with her mitten hands and shaking him a bit.  "No! Nooooo....drop the 'h' and the end of my name and just say 'Han'....I can't stand 'Hannah'....its like an extra syllable that shouldn't be there."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 25, 2003)

"Well, I'm hungry," Matt decides.  "Let's go eat first.  Then, if you guys want, there's a dessert place that has a computer you can use over there too."  He walks a few steps down the sidewalk, then turns halfway to see if everyone is coming along.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 25, 2003)

"Eating is always a good idea...so, where are we going?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2003)

Wille smiles slightly.
"Instead of abusing your names, I think I'll stick to your boards nicks. Besides, it feels funny using your real names anyway, gotten used to the nicks and all."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 25, 2003)

[uploaded a picture]


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hanh gasps, grabbing Six by the shoulders with her mitten hands and shaking him a bit.  "No! Nooooo....drop the 'h' and the end of my name and just say 'Han'....I can't stand 'Hannah'....its like an extra syllable that shouldn't be there." *




"Ack!  No!  A weird version of Hannah!  A weird one, with one syllable!  One 'a'! Ack!  Lemme go!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

"Oh."  Hanh stops shaking Six and pats down his shoulders, smoothing out the wrinkles before patting him on top of his head and giving him a wink.  "Okay."

Glancing at Matt, she raised a dark brow.  "Shouldn't we get Curran to the Med center?  I guess I can take him there while all of ya go get food for us."  She rubs her grumbling tummy forlornly.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 25, 2003)

"Eh, someone is still supposed to tell me what Sailor Moon is?"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 25, 2003)

"Well, it's a girl's anime, y'see.  Except the girls  are...umm...unnaturally top heavy...so lots of guys watch it too.  I haven't though." He sniffs. "Do I have a nosebleed or anything?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 25, 2003)

"And in Sailor Moon, these wands are use for...?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2003)

"I'd watch Love Hina or Hellsing over it any day of the week. Well, my opinion might change if I ever saw more than one episode of which I only understood parts because it was in swedish."


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 25, 2003)

Six rubs the back of his hand over his nostrils checking for blood. _Going by what's happened so far, I'd better be real careful about what I think of._
"Beats me what the wands are actually for.  I've not seen enough of it.  But I'd guess it lets them use their magical sailor powers or something."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 25, 2003)

Rom starts laughing. "Do you have *any* idea how rediculous that sounds?!"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 25, 2003)

With a very serious and calm nod, Six replies "Yes.  But I've got a feeling I'm not that far off the mark here."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 25, 2003)

"So, do you know what these 'magical sailor powers' are?" Rom is unable to keep a straight face while saying that.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2003)

"A long 'transformation' sequence, at least."


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 25, 2003)

Six chuckles a little.  "Well, aside from that, I've no idea.  Magical Girl Pretty Sammy had a similar wand and turned Aeka and Ryoko into Lesbians, though.  But i have a feeling that these wands don't do that...or _do_ they?"  After a few seconds, Six checks his nose again for blood.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 25, 2003)

"Seems like we've already got half of the ... material components.", and he winks at Hanh. 

"You know, I'm jealous at you Americans, you always have the coolest series on TV when we in Europe haven't even started. Ah well, luckily I'll be able to watch Charmed and Alias without having to spend a week downloading."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

Hanh flicks a length of her long black hair  over one shoulder and smiles mysteriously while waiting for the other members of their party to come to a decision on where to go.

"They don't tend to show some of those series on prime time television except on the cable on the cartoon network," the young woman explained, dusting more snow off out of her hair.  "Mostly people just rent DVD's or buy them...or in your case, download them. "


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 25, 2003)

"They're lucky, but they get a lot of crap Anime and stuff too.  I've been watching the TV here for the past few days, and its almost as bad as the food.  I'd take British TV and net-ordered Anime over the stuff here any day." He looks to Hanh. "No offense, of course."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 25, 2003)

"Complaining 'bout the food? Oh. My. God. Go to any place and they serve burgers...which is all the food one needs."

"Well, we're stuck with Friends. And Ally McBeal. Everythings better than that."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2003)

"IMO, Americans aren't really that lucky anime-vice. Have you heard of the changes that are goin to be -or is that were, I'm not too clear on it- in Card Captor Sakura? Complete story lines destroyed or altered to an unrecognizable mess."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 25, 2003)

"I know absolutely nothing of anime, so I don't have a clue what you were talking about."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2003)

"My sympathy. Anime is Japanise cartoons, like Pokémon and others."


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 25, 2003)

"Oh, I _know_ they all serve burgers.  But really, I never would have thought that Fast Food is better in Britain.  Even the McDonald'ses in America are worse than British ones.  Now _that_ was an eye opener."
He takes a deep breath, letting the frozen air tingle his lungs
"So anyway, food, comics, internet?  Health Centre?"


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 26, 2003)

Curran decides to just go to the health center, and then mabye to look up some sailor moon info.  "Come on, let's go to the health center so i can get bandaged up.  I wanna know more about this "Sailor Moon" so we can get to a computer after we finsih with the health center."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Heading down the street toward the towers, the group shuffles through the snow.  To their left the contruction site for the new nanotechnology lab looms above them, jutting into the engineering quad like a ancient husk of a long dead animal.  The streets seem particularly quiet, although it could be because it was incredibly cold and few people wanted to be out here at night.

Turning right, the enter the long walkway that had the chemical engineering building on one side and several adminstration buildings on the other.  A short walk and soon they came upon the Gannnett Medical Center, its lights flashing in the snowy night.  To the right of the center, a couple buildings down, the large stone clock tower loomed over them, the black hands indicating the time was deep in the evening.

Entering the center, the group saw a woman sitting behind the counter busy glancing over a clipboard.  She had a nurses uniform on with a cute hat over her pink hair with its two circle pigtails (see attached image).  As they group walked in, she looked up and exclaimed, "Oh my!"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

Jim follows along wordlessly, finally realizing that these people WERE as crazy as they sounded online!  He gives up trying to remember+pronounce their names and decides to just call'em by their niks.  That way he wouldn't have the feisty little Hanh(hana-na-nah hey hey hey gooood bye.. Shut up mind!) jumping at him.. then again that might be fun.... (Shut up mind!).  Yeah, that's right.

"Hey festy, I'm Jim." He pauses as the rest of them continue their very rapid conversation and manages to get in one point near the end of their journey when they all suddenly fall silent.

"Yeah, Yanks got some good shows, but they need all the Canadian actors and producers to make'em."
He smiles crookedly as they enter the building and then he, too, turns to see the nurse

"Um.. Your name wouldn't happen to be Joy, would it?  You look familiar.."  he asks, then turns to whisper to the others  "Ok, this is getting just plain weird."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixchan _*hora hora   ikemasen
> kono itami ni   tae nasai
> hito muchi goto   sakebi nasai
> hizamazuite   yurushi koinasai *




OOC: Whoa! I just realized this post from sixchan from way back...we're supposed to keep this Rated G, remember? LOL 

IC:

The pretty woman smiled.  "Oh, why, yes!  They call me Nurse Joy.  Can I help you?  Do you need a check up, young man?"  She pushed the pad over toward James-Jemal who had spoken.  "Just sign here."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

"Oh, no, I'm fine, It's for our buddy here." He motions to the human lightning rod to step forward "He kinda frightened our other little friend over there, and he um, kinda had a shocking experience..."  Jim motions towards the Pikachu, sitting on *someones* shoulder.
(OOC : Don't remember who, don't have time to check the back-posts, I gotta go.. cya tommorow)
"Think you can help?" He says, turning back to Nurse Joy


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 26, 2003)

"Yeah," Matt agrees, "it _is_ a little strange.  Maybe someone's pumping laughing gas into the air?" he wonders with a shrug.  "The laws of physics and reality just don't up and change - we must be hallucinating or something."

OOC - _Mario has pikachu _


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *OOC: Whoa! I just realized this post from sixchan from way back...we're supposed to keep this Rated G, remember? LOL
> *




OOC: Well, can anyone else read it?  Besides, it's what I probably would do...scary, huh? 

IC:
Six looks about the health centre, starts to say something, then promptly shuts his mouth.  He racks his brains, trying to remember something about Poke Centres of key importance.  "Ah!  In the game, there was a PC with Internet access!  We should check to see if any of us ended up with Pokemon on Bill's PC.  Then we can check for Sailor Moon stuff..."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Bill as in 'Draw two cards' Bill? I thought *that* kind of stuff was just tolerated in the Netherlands."


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

Six flushes up again in embarrasment. "No...I meant the guy who invented the Pokemon storage system..."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"How many Bills does Pokemon have anyway? Couldn't that be the same Bill as the trainer card?"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

Six realises he's not the one who should be embarrased. "Ohh...the card game...I don't play.  Yeah, it's probably the same guy." He smiles. "You actually _play_ the Card Game? Hee hee..."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"No, I haven't played it, but back in highschool we had a club at Friday after school where we played Magic. Somewhere along the road, it got taken over by Pokemon players."

"And in some InQuest with the 'Best decks of the century' there was a Pokemon deck which would make a player go out of cards, and it said something like "and you can chalk up an almost instant win if your opponents starts playing multiple Bills or Professor Oaks.", so I looked up what they did and they were both card drawing cards."

"So, I have *never* played that game."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

"Can we get back to signing in Lightning-Rod Curan?" Jim shakes his head as he turns to them 
"Besides, Magic and Munchkin are the only card games worth playing.  "


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixchan _*OOC: Well, can anyone else read it?  Besides, it's what I probably would do...scary, huh?
> *




OOC:  Are you saying you'd actually DO that.... 

IC:

Nurse Joy glances around at all the young men and smiles.  "Well, then bring him over here."  She motions for Curran to follow her to the back room.  "I'll have him all better in no time!"'

The yellow mouse on Mario's shoulder waved at her and said "Pika" to which she replied, "Why yes, I have some food for you, Pikachu.   Its in the jar on the counter."  She points toward the huge jar full of round brown pellets.

Six goes looking for a PC and finds that there are a few of them behind the counter.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

"So... we have pikachu, nurse Joy and probably Sailor Moon. How long before we run into one of the less child-friendly animes?
Or -dare I say- hentai?"
Wille starts nervously looking around.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Isn't that the tentacle stuff? And I thought that always involved girls, so I think most of us are safe..."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 26, 2003)

"Sorry for the late, guys, I looked around for a vending machine but we couldn't find anything. Oooh the nurse has something for you, Pika! Let's go!"
Mario gives Pikachu a handful of pelletsand put another one in one of his many pockets.
"Wow. It's really cold out there, I hope it won't get any worse."
Mario looks pensively at the new guys.
"Rom? I thought you weren't going anymore. Nice to meet you finally! and you must be Festy! I'm Lichtenhart err... Mario. But what is that? A Sailormoon's wand? Where did you find it? This is gettting more and more absurd. I guess we should enjoy the ride."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Hi Mario. Nice to see the guy who is silent most of the time. If only Deedlit was here."

"So, you've found a ... Pikachu. Does it do the 'Thunderbolt, NOW!' thing too?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dalamar _*Or -dare I say- hentai?"*



Hanh's eyes grew into wide chocolately circles.  "Whaaa?  You guys watch that stuff?"


> _Originally posted by Janos Audron _*"Isn't that the tentacle stuff? And I thought that always involved girls, so I think most of us are safe..." *



"Hey!" she exclaimed soon after, blushing a vibrant pink.  "_You're_ not immune, either!"  Her black eyebrows arched upwards menacingly, but her lips twitched, trying to contain her laughter.

Pikachu happily chomped on his pellets, some of it dribbling onto Mario's shoulder.

OOC:  Rated G...Rated G...well at this point its PG-13...LOL


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Hanh, I don't even wanna think about that...really. And you don't wanna know some of the stories that my friends tell."[that'd go to 18+, or 21+ in USA?]

OOC: I know nothing of you rating system


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

"Eww. Hopefully no tentacles will be present. My favorites are serie that have hentai complimenting, not being, the story. Not that I _watch_ much hentai...
Of course, ecchi is IMO more entertaining. And manga often beats anime hands down."


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 26, 2003)

Curran just follows nurse joy.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 26, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *"Hi Mario. Nice to see the guy who is silent most of the time. If only Deedlit was here."*



"Heh. you know, I'm almost always studying when I'm at the computer so I check the chat only now and then."


> *"So, you've found a ... Pikachu. Does it do the 'Thunderbolt, NOW!' thing too?" *



"He seems to like me. I guess so, look at Curran's burns."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 26, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"Eww. Hopefully no tentacles will be present. My favorites are serie that have hentai complimenting, not being, the story. Not that I watch much hentai...
> Of course, ecchi is IMO more entertaining. And manga often beats anime hands down." *




"Eh? what are you guys talkin' about?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Nice... But if that kinda ... magic ... is real, what more would be real?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

_Back Room_

Nurse Joy leads Curran into the back room, patting a table for him to hop onto.  She began to gather all her instruments together.

"Now, what seems to be the problem," she asks him with a friendly smile.  "Is something wrong with your Pikachu?"


_Waiting room_

Meanwhile outside in the waiting room, Hanh rolls her eyes and laughed.  "I think you guys need to go out a few more dates or something."  She sat down on a table, swinging her feet back and forth while waiting for Curran and th e others.

The yellow mouse stops eating for a second to pat Mario's cheek with one paw and confirm with a squeaky "Pika--aaa--chu!"


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Mistress of the obvious." says Rom, with a bit of a sad smile.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

"More dates, eh.... If I had even one in my entire life, I'd be happy for a long time. But what can you do when you're so much different from the 'normal' guy?"
Wille shrugs his shoulders and then finds himself a seat to sit on.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Well, you can download series, and just waste all your time pressing F5 while on the In Character Forum. Guess I know what you're going through..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

"Aren't we pathetic? Spending much of our time staring at an unliving monitor, writing messages to people we are unlikely to ever meet?"
Wille lets out a long breath.
"At least I have school to keep me from losing touch with humanity."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

"Hey I just learned something new (pressing the F5 that is for all you dirty minded people out there...wait, that would be just about everybody, huh...)" Hanh grinned, pressing an imaginary button.  "Whoo hooo wheee!"

Waving a finger at Rom and Wille, she shook her head.  "You guys!  Guys can be so ridiculous sometimes.  I already see the problem.  There are plenty of women out there who just absolutely adore 'non-normal' guys.  You just have to be patient and keep your eyes open for them."

Settling into her lecture phase, Hanh continues to swing her legs.  "You see,  I never get the guys who are fun or weird or just plan fascinating.  They never ask me out.  Instead, these mimbos with their jock attitude who think that I would make some kind of good trophy girlfriend are the only ones who do.  And boy are they b-o-r-i-n-g to talk to.  And I'm not the only girl with this problem."

"So keep an open mind (no this is not a call for everyone to try and pick me up this is just an observation) and don't discount a girl just because she's attractive or popular.  She just might  have an awful crush on you."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Hanh, ever listened to the Charmed theme? The next sentence isn't 'I am human and I need to be loved', the next sentence is how I feel."

"And if you don't ever get these weird and funny guys 'cause they don't ask you out, why don't you ask them out? Women always talking about emancipation, but when it really comes to it, noooooooo..."

"At least my university payed half of my laptop...so technically, I just stare at half a university monitor."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *"At least my university payed half of my laptop...so technically, I just stare at half a university monitor." *




Grins and brags, "My workplace just gave me one...and they'll give me a brand new one every three years."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 26, 2003)

Matt just glances at Hanh after her lecture.  "Mmm-hmm."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Yeah, but ... but, I've got better internet access than you thanks to the university! That means something too, right?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Janos Audron _*"Yeah, but ... but, I've got better internet access than you thanks to the university! That means something too, right?" *



"I doubt it.  I work for a major corporation...we have excellent and very secure internet access."  Hanh winked.  "And if we ever needed a few things, I could give some friends a call."  She poked Matt in his side.  "What are you making noises about over there?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Ah, but I meant at home. Well let's just say I have .75 MB per second download and 1.2 MB per second upload."

[and what was that F5 part all about?]


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

A slight one-sided smile takes over Wille's face.
"Open mind.... yeah, that's going to really be of use when I just don't enjoy the most popular way of 'hanging out' in Finland: getting drunk.
It really stops you from getting to know the girls enough to actually dare asking them out. And in other ways, I'm also what you might call a 'lone wolf'. Always have, probably always will be."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Hanh made a face.  "I'm allergic to alcohol so I never did that stuff...well okay I did in college but now I don't do that anymore after I got sent to the emergency room...okay I don't do that anymore because Matt always gives me this scolding look and lecture."

"And if you're only thinking about the girls who go out and get drunk, lol what?  There are no other girls in Finland that do anything else?"  She grinned.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Poor you Hanh, allergic to alcohol..."

"And if girls do something else than going out and getting drunk, then how are you gonna meet 'em?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

"Barely. And the rest of them usually hang out with the ones that do. Of course, there's a minority that don't do that, but tell me how to get to know which ones don't. I can't just go and say: 'Hey! Do you like getting drunk? If not, would you like going out with me some time?'"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Ticking off each on her hand, Hanh begins her list.  "Try joining clubs, sports, basically just any extracurricular activities that you're interested in.  Or if there isn't  any, start something and see who joins.  Look at the girls in your class at school.  Strike up a conversation with them about homework, classwork, whatever."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Great ideas! No, really. Except, did I mention I study Computer Science? There are two girls there. One of which to me two months before I noticed she was a girl. And that was because she raised her hand when the professor asked if there were any girls."

"I also joined a dance school, but since you have to start at the beginning all the girls there are like 14, well 15 by now, I guess."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

"I've been in a theater club since I was 7, the problem is that when I finally started really understanding the boys-girls thing, all the girls were already involved, long-term or not.
I also do TaeKwon-Do, but the gals I see there are either involved or jailbait.
Bad luck, bad skill, or both?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Yeah, Hanh, guess we're beyond your ability to save us."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

"You could try being friends with the girls who are involved because they might have friends who aren't, and they might be thinking of breaking up with their boyfriend," Hanh explains with a laugh.  "And you're right though.  There aren't that many women in those kind of majors, but there are more women going into computer science now...at least in the United States."

"And Wille, I give up on saving people en masse." She grins.  "One guy at a time is all I can handle."

"P.S. You do know that I am a computer science/engineering person, don't you?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

"I think this is the longest conversation with a girl who isn't blood-related to me in a while. 
We will now suck you dry of any will to be in a relationship with a member of the opposite sex ever again, in an attempt of trying to repair our own damaged self-esteem, disillusioning ourselves with the thought that you might be interested in us."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

[Yeah I know, and I aint doing a major yet. Still 2.5 year *at least*]

"You know, getting involved with a girl and hoping she's thinking about breaking up...that's like the most desperate thing possible...or do you have any other ideas?"

"That bad? I've spend last monday evening with my ex girlfriend, talking, watching Vanilla Sky, which is a great movie by the way."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

"At least you have an ex. We ain't all so lucky."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Heh, this is almost MIB, you know, the part where Will says: 'You know what they say, it is better to have loved and lost than to have never loved at all.', and then I say: 'Try it.'"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

"So true... so true. I'll just have to comfort myself with my good achievements in school and, hopefully in the future, at work. But anything can happen, even a guy like me getting a girlfriend."


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

Six, oblivious to the others' conversations, tries accessing first of all Bill's PC to see if he can find any extra Pokemon (or cabbits!) that have mysteriously appeared under the groups names for potential withdrawal. "Gotta catch 'em all, I guess..."
Then, he searches the web for Sailor Moon websites, making sure the Content Filter in Google is set to ON.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Hanh plopped down backwards on the table, still swinging her feet and trying to be careful not to squash the two cats in her bookbag.  "Ya do realize that marketing yourself as guys who can't get girlfriends is not the way to win over girls.   And is Currran taking an awful long time in that examining room or what?  I hope he and Nurse Joy aren't getting too frisky in there."

OOC: Wah too cold to want to go anywhere today


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Don't let my depressive ranting bring you down. Hope is good."

"And, Hanh, there aren't any girls here ... well, at least not girls we should hit on, so the marketing part doesn't really matter...besides, it's just guys talk", Rom says that last part with a wink.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

"That's how I feel. And I have a habit of speaking my mind. For example, right now your leg swooshing for some reason brings to my mind the movie Basic Instict. If that's good or bad depends on you."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"If it wasn't so funny, I would say that using the Basic Instinct comparison is sooooooo cliche."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

"Basic Instinct?  Why?  I always swing my feet because I'm so tiny and my feet never reach the floor.  I'm only five feet tall in case you guys were wondering.  About elf-size."

Six gets busy at the computer but it will take him 4 hours (rolled 1d4 -> 4) to find any information and if he does spend the  4 hours then he will find the information he needs (rolled 19 to beat DC of 15) for cabbits. For Sailor Moon Sites it will take Six 2 hours of searching to find some information about Sailor Moon (rolled 16).


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Oh, come on, that's like saying: 'Why Baisc Instinc? Sharon Stone was blonde.'"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

Six yawns. "Jeez.  This is one SLOOOOWWWW computer.  Is this thing on a 2k dial up?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Is that even possible? I though that 14.4 was the slowest possible? Would there be a DDOS against your computer?"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

"Well, I've been sitting here for the best part of 20 minutes and Google still hasn't loaded up."

OOC: Logging into the Pokemon Storage System should take less time as it's a direct connection followed by (as far as I can tell), entering you name and then a listing of all the pokemon you store, ready for retrieval.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

"Hmmm...must be because you're not very good at _researching_, huh?" Hanh suggests also with a slight yawn.  Then weirdly enough, she begins to glow and a bright flash of light envelopes the room.  After stunning everyone (including Curran who isn't sure what's going on out there other than it was bright for a few seconds), the light fades away leaves everyone a bit confused.

"Oops...did I do that?"

OOC:  Everyone is now at Level Two, go fix your character profiles.  I will be nice and grant Festy and Janos the move to level two even though they started late.



> _Originally posted by Sixchan _*OOC: Logging into the Pokemon Storage System should take less time as it's a direct connection followed by (as far as I can tell), entering you name and then a listing of all the pokemon you store, ready for retrieval. *




Who said you were on the Pokemon system?


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Hanh, do you often flash for strangers?"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

By the time Six realizes there's no Option on the Startup screen for "Bill's PC" or "Someone's PC" then he'll have given up on looking for Pokemon or Cabbits.

"Oooh.  I feel funny.  I wonder have any superpowers?" While he's waiting for pages to load up, Six tries running at super speeds, flying, pulling giant Anime Mallets out of nowhere, and Martial Arts.  "OH MY GOD!  Look!  I can do decent Kung Fu!  How the hell do I know how to do this!  WOO!"

OOC: I took Defensive Martial Arts as a bonus feat...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *"Hanh, do you often flash for strangers?" *



"No....," Hanh replies, looking a bit confused, sitting up and rubbing her tummy.  "Maybe its something I ate?  Or something I didn't eat...I'm hungry for some food."  She looks thoughtful.  "But I do feel smarter..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

"I bet it has something to do with the fact that we've started seeing anime come to life. Why it was Kit who flashed, I have no idea. Do you know how pervert that sounds, by the way?
Anyway, I think that our priority would probably be to find out how extensive this is. Is it just the campus? The city? America? The world? And more importantly, is it just anime? I wouldn't like running to an alien."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Six, just go back playing with your computer. Your jumping is impressive, by the way..."

"So now my pun is pervert, while your Basic Instinct comparison isn't? Personally, I find that a bit unfair..."

"I would love it if all of what ever has been thought up became real. How cool would it be to be like Cole, to have spells like Harry Potter, you know, all that stuff..."

"I agree we should find out how extensive this is, but not the 'where' should be important but the 'what is real'."


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

Six leans out from behind the computer.
"You know, even if it's not just Anime, Alien is the least of our worries.  I mean, pretty soon we'll see Giant Robots walking down the streets, Flying fighters who turn the population into chocolate, and what about when the Jovians show up?  Anime aside, we could be seeing the Likes of Jar-Jar.  Or Nemisis."
An idea hits him. "Everyone, hold onto your Monster Manuals and don't let go.  I've got a feeling we'll live by them for the rest of this."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"I know em all by heart. Guess that's the price for being a rules lawyer."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

"No offense, it was just a side comment. Like I told you, I speak my mind, sometimes it feels like I do it involuntarily.
So far, it seems we've kept to anime that isn't really 'mature', so to say. What should we expect next, Six being pulled inside the computer and taken to Digi World?"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

As fast as he can, Six jumps away from the computer and gets his back against the nearest wall "SHUTUPSHUTUPSHUTUP! Don't say stuff like that!  It'll happen!"


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Hehe, it *was* a pervert comment, but I just put things into context."

"If Six gets pulled in, he just has to remember that some rules can be broken, and everything will be just fine. Is this Digi World anime too?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

"It's basically a Pokemon copy, except that there are 'chosen ones', lots of 'em, and each has only one digimon -see the trend in names- that can evolve and devolve. And digimons actually speak. I've only eyed it a couple of times, it comes on sundays around the time I wake up."


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

Six edges down the wall away from the Computer.
"Janos, did you ever have one of those Tamagotchi pet things?  Do you remember the Fighting ones?  Well, those were Digimon.  There was an Anime, where a bunch of kids were sucked into the 'Digi-World' where Digimon come from..."  He has some more thoughts. "No-one should touch any cards until this is over.  We'll end up in Yu-Gi-Oh or Card Captor Sakura" He looks back to Janos "Trust me, you _don't_ want to know."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 26, 2003)

"I wonder if we could have some sort of control on the next 'magic' thing that happens. Try to concentrate on a thought and we'll see if it works."

"Do you know why gamers always like computers and so often study computer science? I'm studying that too. And if you want to feel better there's one thing that scares girls away faster than anything. Being a scout. Tell'em you're willing to sacrifice at least a saturday evening a month to take care of a bunch of screaming children and see how they react." says Mario sadly shaking his head.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"What happened to guys who touched cards?"

"You know Mario, that is an idea."

Rom starts going throug his backpack for his Magic deck.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *"What happened to guys who touched cards?" *




"I don't know.  All I _do_ know is that Yu-Gi-Oh and Card Captor Sakura are Kids' Anime and I don't want to meet them.
...
Hey...wait a minute.  Did anyone ever see the Dungeons and Dragons cartoon?  Maybe we should find the nearest fairground, I have a feeling we might find some...interesting stuff there."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 26, 2003)

"Geez you guys are skittish.  I'm going to get a headache at this rate!  I'm hungry!"  Matt walks over the computer and sits down.  "I'll bet I'm just dreaming this - probably still sitting in the room with my head on my character sheet.  Okay, so what did you want to look up?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

"Now _that_'s an interesting idea, Six. But here I agree with Matt, my stomach needs fulfillment."


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

"Oh, I'm looking for stuff on Sailor Moon.  Haven't found enough about the Wand yet." He goes into his backpack, and brings out the bottle of Coke, and a packet of crisps for everyone.  "That's the last of the crisps.  I'll have to head back to my room if I want to get any more."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"Come on! Now that you know that magic might be real, you worry about food?!"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

Six starts leafing through one of the group's Player's Handbooks.  "Yeah, I worry about food.  There's no _Create Crisps_ or _Create Holy Soft Drink_ spells."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 26, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *"Come on! Now that you know that magic might be real, you worry about food?!" *




"You know, my mind is enthralled by the idea, but my stomach thinks a good ol' pizza isn't that bad, after all. But we should wait for Curran anyway. Let me help, Six, maybe we should serch for the name of the characters or of the powers."

Mario tries to help Six research, and eventually make the computer a little faster.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

"You guys are totally lost."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Matt sits at the computer for a while, clicking around and finds this information:


> Sailor Moon is an Anime about a klutzy, crybaby, 14-year-old junior high school girl named Serena/Usagi. She receives special powers from a talking cat named Luna. Her Powers help her in her quest to fight evil and to find the "Moon Princess". Serena turns into the sailor suited "pretty soldier" Sailor Moon. Over time, she discovers other Sailor Scouts/Senshi and another cat Artemis, who join her as a team, called the Sailor Scouts/Senshi.
> 
> Serena is the reincarnation of The Moon Princess, Princess Serenity/Princess Serena in addition to just being Sailor Moon. It also turns out that the Sailor Scouts/Senshi are reincarnations of the guardians of the Moon Kingdom, and that Darien/Mamoru is a reincarnation of Prince Darien/Prince Endymion, who was to marry Princess Serenity/Princess Serena.



One of the things she uses is called the Spiral Heart Moon Rod and it looks very similiar to what Curran has.  You'll have to do more searching than this in order to find exactly how to use it as it doesn't quite say.  It does say that the two attacks used for are called Moon Spiral Heart Attack and Rainbow Moon Heart Ache.

All this will take one hour to find out.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 26, 2003)

"Hmm.  Well, we should just go buy a comic or DVD of it to find out how it works.  There's a comic store downtown or we could just go to the mall."  Matt stands up.  "Anyway, I'm hungry.  Let's eat first.  Where's Curran?"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

"Yeah, Searching for "Spiral Heart Moon Rod" should give us the episode of appearance pretty easily.  then its just a matter of finding the episode and watching it."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 26, 2003)

"If I remember correctly, that wand was used in the third serie, so it'll probably have something to do with pureness of heart. Mmm that serie villain was an alien chtulhulike god that I wish we do not meet."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 26, 2003)

Matt sighs and sits down to search for what episode the wand is in - or just info about the wand in general if that comes up faster.  "Somebody go cast a cure spell on Curran," he says sarcastically.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 26, 2003)

"Well, it looks like Nurse Joy has already 'enchanted' him pretty much."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

"Or instead of trying to find anything from the 'net or from stores, we could try finding the owner of the wand. But that's all after we've actually filled our stomaches."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 26, 2003)

Rom, having found his deck quickly searches through it and and takes one card out. He removes the deck protector and says: "Well, if there are really strange things happening when you touch cards, and this actually extends to magic cards, then I guess I'm very sorry."

...and he touches the Wrath of God.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

"Well, I'm sure the Rod would be a lot more useful to us than to her, but if you want, we could try to find the Sailors, but I doubt it will be easy.  On the bright side, we can see right through their 'normal person' disguises..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Rom touches his M:tG card and....nothing happens to his disappointment or relief, only he knows.

During all this talk, Matt is still fiddling with the computer trying to pull up more information on Sailor Moon.

Curran is still with Nurse Joy who is treating him for his injuries (Heal 3 points) and boy is she good.  He is promptly ejected out with a nice lollipop for good behavior an hour later by the time Matt is done with his searching.

Everyone else is standing around still chatting and getting pretty hungry.

Hanh reaches over and ruffles James-Jemal's black hair just because before giving Matt's ponytail a tug.  "I'm hungry," she whispers with a sad face and trying to look totally  pathetic.  Inside her backpack the two cats whined in agreement.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 26, 2003)

"Hey I'm just waiting for everyone to be ready," Matt explains, standing up to squeeze Hanh's shoulders.  "If Curran's all done then let's go."  That decided he gives her a little push towards the doorway.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

"Alright.  I need some more junk anyway.  This 'Lay's' stuff is like a poor man's Walker's, but it'll have to do.  Come on."
He walks to the door.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 27, 2003)

Just as Six makes it to the door, it opens to admit a man with blue eyes.  He appears a little disoriented, having gotten a little lost on the Cornell campus and trying to find a game to join.  Folkert Siedler enters the health center to get out of the cold.

"Hiya!" Hanh calls out, preparing to re-enter the cold by wrapping her scarf up and settling her Pooh earmuffs more securely on her head.  "You got here just in time, Nurse Joy is free."  She grins at him.


----------



## Douane (Jan 27, 2003)

Muttering to himself: "Hmm, fitting weather for the reanactment of 'Herbstnebel', but still, with better weather I should have made it in time for the game; that is if I had found the way by using this so-called description. They could really take a hint from our famed german thoroughness..."

Realizing that the young woman spoke to him, he replies : "Pardon? Why would I need a nurse?"

Almost as an afterthought he adds: "In fact, I would need someone who could direct me to the Cornell Campus, I have an ... appointment there."

Then, while staring at some of the people in background, Folkert asks one of them: "Excuse me, did you paint your mouse yellow to resemble a pokemon?"

Thinking to himself: _What a bunch a strange people! They could almost be gamers._


----------



## Jemal (Jan 27, 2003)

"Cold.. psht.." Jim shakes his head after Hanh ruffles his hair, and then goes back to his pack after trying Unsucsessfully to fix his unruley hair.  He pulls HIS cards out (Well one of the boxes, anyways).
"I have an Idea..."
He pulls a mountain and a lightning bolt, and tries various ways to fire a lightning bolt at the ground outside (Tap the mountain, Point the cards, say "Lightning Bolt", try to use force of will, etc, etc..)


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 27, 2003)

"If you're looking for Cornell, you're already there," Matt informs with a small smile.  "Anywhere in particular we can direct you to?"

Stepping up to the door, Matt glances at James-Jemal.  "Maybe it will work better if you actually go out and tap the mountain," he observes wryly, pointing to the big hills outside, one of which Cornell is situated on.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 27, 2003)

James-Jemal keeps doing all kinds of unholy things to his cards () but nothing happens to his disappointment.  Perhaps its not _his_ cards that have the power or perhaps Matt is right.  But who  knows?

Meanwhile, Hanh takes a running leap and jumps on Matt's back, nearly knocking him over, and wrapped her arms around his neck securely.  "Giddy up, Matt!" she calls out, laughing.  "Bring Hanh and the kitties to the food on a piggyback ride!"

"Come with us, too?" she inquires of Folkert.  "Are you hungry?  Are you looking for games?  Are you bored?"


----------



## Douane (Jan 27, 2003)

When he sees that one of the guys is "experimenting" with cards outside of the hospital, Folkert can't suppress a groan: "Magic!?"

Turning around, he answers: "Already there? That's good! You see, I've been looking for a event called the 'Ithacon', as I was supposed to meet some people there I know from the internet.
Unfortunately I'm a little late, well exactly, a few hours or so."


----------



## Douane (Jan 27, 2003)

Still marveling at these 'strange' people, Folkert hears the 'magic word':

"Games? Say, do any of you know a site on the internet called 'EN World'?" he replies to Hanh.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 27, 2003)

Mario slaps his forehead: "You're german, right? Then you must be Douane! Welcome Folkert I'm Lichtenhart/Mario. Now I need you to relax and open your mind, otherwise you won't believe what I'm saying. This isn't a mouse, this is really a Pikachu. We're here because Curran got zapped. And that" he points to the wand "seems awfully like a Sailormoon's wand. we don't know what's happening but everything is very strange. would you come eating with us? Then we could explain better."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 27, 2003)

"Whew, that excludes the possibility of someone killing everything on earth."

"Maybe", Rom thinks aloud, "it only works with cards that do not harm people, or that do not have a very great impact. Wrath of God and Lightning Bolt both are quite good. But from Pokemon, only Pikachu is here, and there aint a sign of Charithing and Bulbasaur..."

He goes through his deck again and touches Instill Energy, Despotic Scepter and Deflection.


----------



## Douane (Jan 27, 2003)

"Mario! Nice to finally meet you in person,"  Folkert responds, "but, pray tell, what are you doing here? I thought I were to meet you and the other folks at the 'con."

After glancing around again, he comes to the conclusion: "Well, I suppose, these are the other EN Worlders?" 

Adressing all: "Hi all, I'm Folkert, aka Douane on the Boards. My apologies I didn't make it in time."

Turning back to Mario, Folkert adds: "Eating something? Doesn't sound too bad. Let's go!"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 27, 2003)

Six bows and then gives Folkert a traditional Glaswegian Greeting "Haow, big man!" He drops back into standard English. "I'm Sixchan, but you can call me Six, if you like.  Or Jimmy." (Glaswegian Joke.  _All_ Glaswegians are called Jimmy, with extra syllables added in acording to how drunk the speaker is)
"As to why we're here, would you believe that our Universe is being pulled into the Anime Multiverse, and they're all merging together just like in the "Crisis on Infinite Earths" comics?" He looks about. "Who has the Spiral Heart Moon Rod?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 27, 2003)

Jemal puts his cards away dissapointedly, as he hears his stomach growling.  "have to try something else later.  Hey, new guys, wats up?  I am the great and all powerful Jemal, but you can callme Jim."  He winces at sixes joke. "Well, That means we've got a Jim*points to himself, a James*Points to Festy/James*, and a Jimiminiminy*Points at Six*.  So Five, you now what that thing is?  Oh, Currans got it, and I was just about to mention that he's been gone for a while..." He checks his watch
*How long has it been for us?  Is Curran back yet, or what?*
"I hope that guy hurries up, I'm famished!" He turns to someone who knows the area and asks deadpan "is there a bloodbank around here?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 27, 2003)

The only two people who know the campus well are Hanh and Matt because they live in the area.  Everyone has come from all over the globe to attend the Ithacon and are particularly clueless except for the maps provided.

Hanh glances over at James-Jemal, a rather wicked smile crossing over her usually innocent looking face.  "Blood you say?  I shall have you know, Jimbo the Fluffy Hair, that I'm the only one in the room who has fangs."  Her dark eyes twinkled as the entire group exited the warm building (dragging any unwilling members along with them) and into the cold.

Slowly they made their way down the steep incline, pass the Cornell Law School and into Collegetown where many small cafes, shops and apartments with all kinds of things to satisfy any kind of budget or culinary delight.  The streets seem completely empty, as the group appears to be the only one out in this cold blizzard...the temperature starting to drop further.

Suddenly about fifty feet away, something catches their eye.  A small creature, rather odd looking, brown and scaly with beady eyes (see attached picture) is standing on the corner of the street glancing around.  He or she appears to be confused or lost, either way, the poor thing is very unhappy.  The hefty sack of goodies though on its back is something the creature seems very protective and fond of.


----------



## Douane (Jan 27, 2003)

Folkert replies to Six with the "traditional" german greeting: a slight bow and clicking his heels.

"Crisis on infinite Earths, you say? Well, that certainly makes some sense; all that anime stuff had me confused for a moment."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 27, 2003)

"Good, Kobolds means that it's not just anime that's getting real."

"What should we do with it?"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 27, 2003)

Ho Jim-i-e-ay-o-oh-hi-hay (Six) looks at it, wary of anything Kobold.  "Well, we could run."  Instead, he walks over. "Are you lost?  Where are you going?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 27, 2003)

"Kobolds? _That_ is a kobold?"
Wille looks rather surprised.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 27, 2003)

"Well, it sure isn't a goblin or a dwarf..."


----------



## Douane (Jan 27, 2003)

"Kobold? Oh boy, Meepo has surely changed since I last saw him."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 27, 2003)

"Yeah, all hail Meepo The Mighty."

Rom walks over to the little bugger.

"Hey, where you from?"


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 27, 2003)

OOC:  I'm really sorry about not being able to post, but i only missed a day or so and there were 2 whole pages.  How did you manage that?  Do you all get on at once and refresh the page every once in a while?

IC:  "Mabye we should try some of our new found toys on this kobald"  Curran tosses the sailor moon wand to hanh. "I think this would be more suited for you"


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 27, 2003)

[Yes, I am spending most of my time refreshing this page. Sometimes reading 5 posts in general and then refreshing...

*looks at .sig*, can't say it's really surprising.]

[edit: I have the most posts on this topic. LOL?]


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 27, 2003)

"I don't really think we should be making any offensive moves yet, we don't even know for sure what it is."
*Curran tosses the wand to Kit*
"Maybe you'll changi into a Sailor Scout outfit.  Wishful thinking."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 27, 2003)

"Also, with their outfit, they never seem to feel cold. Give it a try!" Mario smiles at Hahn then checks if Pikachu is scared by the new arrival.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 27, 2003)

"I think we need the Transformation Pen for that.  I'm curious as to how one of us Aside from Hanh would look if we used one..."  Six ponders for a second. "Everyone look at each other.  Are the other people's eyes getting bigger, or their mouths getting smaller?  Is my hair turning purple?" Six drops into a tone of self-wonder "I wonder how I'll look as an Anime character..."


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 27, 2003)

Randomly Curran says "If we find a magic sword i call dibbs on it"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 27, 2003)

"I call Shotgun!  and AKs, and hand guns, and Maces, Morning Stars and Spiked Chains!
"And Bagsy the first lightsaber we find too!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 27, 2003)

Six and Rom walk on over toward the creature who is still trying to figure something out at the corner of the street.  When they call out to it, the brown thing turns abruptly, letting out a "Meep!" before breaking into a run down the street as fast as his gangly legs can take him while Six continues to talk to himself about anime characters.

Curran tosses the wand at Hanh who catches it in one hand and frowns at him.  "Well, what's wrong with it?  What do you mean its better suited for me."  She doesn't look at all pleased in the slightest and looks even less amused when Curran decides to call dibs on a magic sword.  "What are we, still in grade school?"

Pikachu seems unfazed, sitting on Mario's shoulder and watching the events curiously.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: Perhaps I should make a Sanity Check 

"Well, technically, since I'm a School Office Worker, I'm still in Secondary School..."


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

"It just seems to me that the character who uses the wand in sailor moon is a woman"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

Six's mind begins going off in bad directions...again. "D'you suppose if a guy used it, he'd end up looking like Sailor Moon?  With the...different centre of gravity...and everything?  If this happens, how do we change back?  There's no instructions on how to physically cast _Remove Curse_ in the Player's Handbook...God, I wish there was a Dark Dungeons d20."

OOC: Yeah, if this is a D&D convention gone wierd, where are Jack Chick's famous characters, Blackleaf and Elfstar?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: Blackleaf died, don't you remember? 

"As I said before, a pure heart is needed to use it, and I'm afraid I don't fully qualify for it. Do you, Hahn? Oh, and if Sailormoon's in trouble, shouldn't we try to help her? After lunch, that is."


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

"If you need a pure heart i sure as hell cant use it"


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 28, 2003)

"Here, _I'll_ hold it!" Matt says with exasperation, snatching the wand out of Hanh's hand.  "Can we eat now?" he asks, and trudges onward through the snow with Hanh still on his back, rounding the corner to the left.  "This way!"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: No, the PLayer killed herself, but in all likelyhood, the Demon Spirit that is Blackleaf could posses her and retake her life and soul. 

"Don't look at me!  You'd need a strange definition of 'pure' for me to qualify, although after all the Sailor Lemons, maybe the rules can be bent..."


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

What we doing again?


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

"We're getting FOOD!  NOW!"  Six marches off after Matt.  If we get there, before tomorrow, Six orders a cup of tea and then complains about it being flavoured, or unboiled, or decaffinated, or undried leaf (typical british stuff).

OOC: Nighty Night.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

Curran orders a sweet tea.(If they serve it up north here)

_gotta love the sweet tea, just like at home_


----------



## Douane (Jan 28, 2003)

_"Meep."_ 

"Ha, as I said, it *is* Meepo!"

Suddenly Folkert realizes that the conversation went past him and the theme is once again some of that anime stuff.

"So you are saying that our reality got invaded by the Anime Universe and they are slowly melding into one? Sounds a little bit like a game ofTorg."

"But still,  if this is what happens around us, we're kinda lucky. I mean, there is a lot of not-as-friendly-as-Sailormoon anime out there, or not?"

With these words Folkert orders a mineral water.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: Actually the players killed herself BECAUSE Blackleaf died. Failed a save against a trap IIRC.

[deleted]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

Hanh raises her brows at Curran.  "I'm almost afraid to ask this, but how old are you, Curran?"

The group trudges along after Matt (I guess since no one seemes to want to know why a beastie with a big bag is running off into the night) toward some cafes while the brown creature disappears down the opposite end of the road.  No one else is out tonight and the only place open is this odd cafe that neither Matt nor Hanh remembers ever seeing before.  The outside window bears the phrase "Central Perk".

Everyone who was ordering things in their head in anticipation for this event (this is what happens with you assume things with the DM!) is standing outside freezing their butts off with no food and certainly no drink.

Inside they could see seven people.  One white-haired meek looking man behind the counter and the other six gathered around a couch in the center of the cafe.  Three women, one brunette who looks slightly excited, one blonde who looks a bit ditzy, and the other one is staring at her reflection in a hand mirror.  The three remaining men comprises with one who looks unhappy, one who seems to be making ineffectual comments, and the last man trying to stare non-to-obtrusively at the women's chests.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 28, 2003)

"Oh my god I didn't expect this! What did you say about Friends, Rom?" says Mario with a grin. Then enters the bar, approaches the blonde and politely asks:"Excuse me, are you a singer? I feel like I know your voice."


----------



## Douane (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaking his head to clear it, Folkert mutters to himself:
"Hmm, it seems that too much RPG'ing went too my head. Better luck on the next try."

When he sees Mario entering the bar, he follows him straight away.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"Excuse me, are you a singer? I feel like I know your voice." *




The blonde woman stared at him, blue eye widening.  "Oh my!  Really?"  She glanced at her friends.  "Did you hear that?  He knows my voice!"  Turning back to Mario she straightened slightly.  "Maybe you've heard my new song...'Smelly Cat'."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 28, 2003)

"Cruelest dream, reality."

"Does anyone know if you can order food here? Don't really feel like going in unless someone is certain."

[btw, I wanted to follow to Kobold, but I was kinda asleep. Different time zones etc.]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *The blonde woman stared at him, blue eye widening.  "Oh my!  Really?"  She glanced at her friends.  "Did you hear that?  He knows my voice!"  Turning back to Mario she straightened slightly.  "Maybe you've heard my new song...'Smelly Cat'." *




"Yeah, that was it. You're very talented. I hope to hear more of you soon."

Mario then motions the others in and looks for a table big enough for them all.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

Jim blinks and sneezes, and when he looks up everyone is walking away.  He catches up to them as they enter the building talking about a kobold. "Excuse me, did I miss something?  OH, and about the wand.. maybe if a guy used it he'ld turn into the Tuxedo Mask... Not that I'ld know anything about it, of course.." He says as they look for a table.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: I already told you during character creation i am still in school.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

oOC: Still in school?  That answers nothing on the age front.  My 7 year old sister is in school, and my mom went back to school when she was in her 30s.  You can be any age and still go to school.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: High school, but why do you ask?


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 28, 2003)

"Come on guys, I don't think standing here in the cold is a good idea." and Rom goes inside.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

There's a nice big table available for everyone to sit around and the white haired man who was behind the counter  comes up and waits for you to give him your order.  When you do give him your order, he comes right back within a minute and drops it off right before you.

Hanh is still waiting for Curran to answer her question as she seats her self very comfortably in a chair and orders some Jasmine tea.  She wonders why Curran is sort of looking like he's thinking very hard.  Perhaps he thought he had the gift of telepathy?  Or that she had the ability to scan minds?  Or maybe she did...

"Hey James...what do you know about the wand," she askes James-Jemal with the sweetest most innocent of smiles.  "It seems you know an awful lot about Sailor Moon."  She takes the wand from Matt's hand and sticks it in James-Jemal's for his perusal.

The snow is coming down harder, swishing now into a rather mild snowstorm.  Still navigable, but certainly not all that pleasant.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *OOC: Actually the players killed herself BECAUSE Blackleaf died. Failed a save against a trap IIRC.
> 
> [deleted] *




OOC: Blackleaf the Thief died.  Blackleaf, the evil demon who had possesed the player probably lived on.  Maybe anyway.  And then there's Ms. Frost.

IC: With all the weirdness wearing off on Six (and after seeing a Kobold, Pikachu, Sailor Moon Characters and Nurse Joy, Central Perk is less amazing, especially when Six is REALLY hungry), he goes in and Orders his tea.  If Gunther (Or Rachel, depending on the Series) happens to ask what sort of tea he wants (green tea, lemon tea, orange tea, coffee tea etc.), He takes a deep breath and politely and--with effort--calmly explains that he just wants regular, non-flavoured, dry-leafed tea, in boiling water with some milk and sugar.  When he gets it, he continues to complain about it, but only by grumbling to himself.
_Then_ he takes in his surroundings. "So...Central Perk, eh?  Wow.  Never been _here_ before..." He snickers at his own (very) bad joke.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: Just wondering, Curran.  Kitana asked earlier, that's all.

IC: 
Jim blushes as he takes the wand, but quickly covers it up by ordering a Burger, Fries, and a chocolate shake.
After the guy leaves, he confesses "I actually don't watch the show that often, just when my sisters watching it.. I'm more, um, into reading the.. stories."


----------



## Douane (Jan 28, 2003)

Folkert sits down and looks around:

"Interesting bars you do have over here!"

Suddenly realizing that his mineral water has already arrived, he adds:

"And fast service, too."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

The three women on the couch are whispering amongst themselves and glancing at the men in the group (sorry not the boys, lol they are in their twenties afterall).  One of them, the one who had the mirror, keeps giving Folkert winks and fixing her hair.  He could hear her muttering something about German accents and what not.  The flaky blonde is casting lingering glances over at Matt.  Something about his ponytail just appeals to her.  (um and every other guy is too young, ah well).

Hanh pulls her chair up closer to James-Jemal, crosses her legs, and leans closer with an incredibly wicked gleam in her eye.  "So...you _read_ Sailor Moon stories?  I was going to lump you in with the guys who just watch it for the uh...bouncing attributes, but _read_ you say?  That puts you in a whole different category and I won't say if its good or bad.  What _else_ do you read?  And what do you know about this wand?"

She does, uh, use this as an excuse to be close enough to steal some of his fries periodically.  (*hangs head*...yes I am a food thief)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 28, 2003)

Mario orders the three most inspiring sandwiches on the menu and double portion of fries, then he does not disdain a piece of cake and hot chocolate. After that he seems much more satisfied.

"In Italy every anime gets censored with an axe before being broadcast." he says "So very little showing of bouncing attributes remains. The problem is that often also remains very little of the story."

OOC: Hey I am 23. I guess I am just not their type. Oh well


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: Yeah, and I only go to school because I have a _job_ there.

Seeing himself being left out, and after hearing the 'German Accents' comment, Six adopts the most traditional Scots tone he can, to sound even more European.  "Hey, ermm, Gunther!  Gunther, aye, that's yir name right? Whit's the chance ah cuid get a scone wi' mah tea, eh?"

He looks to Hanh and J-James with a little sniff.  "Humph.  Ah read classic litreture" (pronunciation) "Ye ken, ye canny beat the great authors, aye."  He holds his expression for a few seconds, and sighs.  "Aw, who am I kidding.  I don't speak like that, and I couldn't keep it up long without losing sanity points."  He shrugs. "Oh well, I really want a gamer girlfriend anyway."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *OOC: Hey I am 23. I guess I am just not their type. Oh well *




OOC: Oh!  I thought you were 20!...well you are still on kind of the young side for them.  They are in their late twenties and  early thirties.  You're still a young'un.  Folkert is the oldest, then me, then Matt, then you, then James-Jemal, then rom and Festy, then Wille...after that I'm at a loss as to how old Six and Curran are.  

IC:

The brunette watched with wide eyes at Mario's appetite.  She whispered something to the other girls and gave him a smile indicating that she wholeheartedly approved of him and his choice in cuisine.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

"So, i'm curious to find out what else have become reality.  What did you think of that kobold we saw earlier?  I think we should try to follow where it was headed"

OOC:  Did we see where it was headed?


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 28, 2003)

Rom just orders a burger, fries and a coke.

"Why do I have the feeling we;re on some sort of Limbo? We so have no control over what's happening...Come on, you imagine all the time you're your characters, you must have some idea how to get in control?"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

Six thinks for a little while.  "Well, we need to narrate in the present tense.  We also need a DM.  Beyond that..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 28, 2003)

Wille gets himself fries, a big burger, and coke.
"This is getting way over our heads. Next thing we know, we'll see some transgenics running in. I wouldn't be too surprised if one of suddenly had a bar code. Somebody check if I have one."


----------



## Douane (Jan 29, 2003)

Folkert orders a salad. (Plenty of cucumber and tomatoes, please, neither ham nor eggs!)

"Aargh, Six, stop that! It's worse than being in some kind of Nazi B-movie. Believe me, you will never get it right unless you are a german."*

"Oh, btw, I don't think many germans talked like that, even back then...", suddenly catching sight of Mario intended dinner, he stops.

"Well, you seem to be rather hungry, don't you?"

"By the way, do you know those ladies over there? Anyone I might have heard of?"

_Glances sideways at the woman with the mirror._ 





* OoC: This from someone who is said to keep his heavy german accent with every language he speaks. ( Well, with exception of russian! )


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

Hanh laughs.  "Gamer girlfriend, Six?  Are there many of those?  It seems to me every gamer girl I've met usually has a significant other."  Her eyes widened over the proliferation of fries..._her_ favorite and irresistable potato treat.  Sneaky hands manage to attack everyone's fries while she tries to decide what she herself will order.

Janos, Six and Dalamar debate over how to figure out their current predicament while Curran tries to bring up the topic of the creature he calls a "kobold" up to the group but everyone appears to be concentrating on food, girls or gaming (what a surprise! hehe).

Meanwhile, Folkert is busy checking out the blonde with the mirror.  She has straight dirty blonde hair, and blue-green eyes.  A sharp chin with a cleft, and straight nose.  She is beautiful in a sort of interesting way and she's definitely smiling at him now.  Her friends are poking at her side and giggling while the unhappy guy with the black hair manages to look even more unhappy.  The white haired man, who notices all this, nearly manages to spill Folkert's order on his lap but catches himself just in time.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 29, 2003)

Festy-James orders something to drink and sits back listening to everyone else.

"You know what? Its about now that I'd want a gun, not that I didn't want one before that is. There just seems to be a better reason to have one now. Heh, an OICW would do us a world of good right now, seeing as anything fictional has a chance of becoming real, or then again us real people may be becoming fictional. Never mind me I'm gonna be quiet again," he says with a smile.

Festy-James returns to his drink, and orders another two.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 29, 2003)

"Wishful thinking, James. If you ever get such a brutal weapon, I think that you would see that magic would take it away just as fast. I mean, 'till now, it's just 'the past' which is coming to life, not the future, so 'the past' would probably be stronger before the future would come to here... I sure hope Kobolds are not the future.."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 29, 2003)

"Ah the great debate of tech vs. magic. Though my allegiance will always side towards tech, being the gun nut that I am, I believe its one of those universal oppositions that cannot have a victor. I'll leave it to games like Arcanum to make each gamer decide which side they are on," James replies.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 29, 2003)

Six shrugs at Hanh's comments. He grumbles to himself, adopting the same stereotypical Scots tone he had used before "They may take our Wives, but they'll never take our freedom..."

He looks up again.  "Well, if Blackleaf or Elfstar do happen to show up, I'll do my darnest to get one of them.  An insane girlfriend sounds pretty cool.  Plus they can teach me 'the power'.  All I have to do is say I've met Barry Bybax, or whatever name Chick had in mind for the creator.  No wait...that was Satan...oh well.  His conduit then..." Six begins talking to himself about Dark Dungeons, Blackleaf and Elfstar, and the merits of each as a girlfriend.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

While the group is inside having food and fun conversation, outside in the wintry blizzard, four pairs of glowing red eyes watched them.  Only  Mario notices this because Pikachu pokes at him and appears slightly nervous.  He could sense the uneasiness in the yellow mouse through their empathic link.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 29, 2003)

Mario suddenly hushes the other and make them notice the red eyes. "I dunno what they are, but if Pikachu doesn't like them, neither do I." then he searches through his pockets for his led-torch and points it towards the creatures.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

The light from the torch mostly gets reflected by the glass windows, but there's enough that Mario could manage to make out a brown scaly snout and some sharp teeth.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 29, 2003)

"Eep..." Six looks at the red eyes.  "What could these be?  More pokemon, or something more sinister?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

"Brown scaly Snout?  Red Eyes?" Jim groans... "Guys, I really don't think that's a pokemon... Anyome got their MM on them?"  HE looks out the window at the things, curiously, and then slowly raises his hand, palm out, then closes it into a fist, turns it around...

and flips them off.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 29, 2003)

"uh-oh" Curran will search for a cooking knife or something to be used as a club.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 29, 2003)

"Uh... What's all the hand-waving supposed to mean?"
Wille moves a bit forward in his chair, making it easier for him to stand up quickly if need be.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 29, 2003)

Six waves his hands around as well, but also adds in Latin Words in the hope of casting a spell (although the Latin probably meant 'I am the TV').

"I need a wand or a staff..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

Hanh smirks at J-James little greeting to their outside visitors.

Curran discovers to his delight or abject disappointment the sharpest implements at his disposal involve the butter knives and the forks on the table. 

"James has a wand," Hanh suggests to Six perhaps not so helpfully.  "And if he _dares_ to try and zap me into a bouncing bosum blonde teenager...."  A dark brow arched menacingly.

The red eyes outside remain where they are, still, silent and staring but Mario could feel Pikachu's nervousness rising.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 30, 2003)

Jim points the wand at the creatures outside and says "Um... Sprial moon heart ache?".  If nothing happens he points it at Hanh and says "Sailor Power transform this little girl into a big bossumed floozy in a short skirt" before bursting into laughter.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 30, 2003)

"Guys, we really should warn the other customers of those things, they're dangerous, I can feel it. Be serious for a moment."

Mario searches his pockets for his swiss army knife, but hopes he never ever has to use it to defend himself.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 30, 2003)

"They're Kobolds, we're 20th, what could they possibly do?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Jim points the wand at the creatures outside and says "Um... Sprial moon heart ache?".  If nothing happens he points it at Hanh and says "Sailor Power transform this little girl into a big bossumed floozy in a short skirt" before bursting into laughter. *




"Spiral Moon Heart Ache!"

The wand suddenly glows with bright light and the ribbons begin to fly in the air.  In a weird sort of bizzare way James-Jemal is sort of floating and spinning in the air.

(Roll:2-muahaha!)

Suddenly his hair lengthens to impossible dimensions turning into two ribboned pigtails, legs growing until there are abnormally long and skinny.   His pants turn into a really short flouncy skirt and his chest feels abnormally quite heavy as two large protusions come exploding out under his shirt.  By some miracle he hasn't fallen over from the weight of his chest alone.

Two big red hearts come flying out of the wand and shatters the window into a million pieces.  The glass flies at the glowing red eyes but they don't move, as if they're in shock perhaps?  Anyway the cold is quickly swooshing in and freezing everyone.

"My aren't you the prettiest girl I've ever seen," Hanh remarks casually, folding her arms and giving him or rather _her_ the once over while the white-haired man behind the counter and the six people on the couch start slack-jawed at the whole thing.

OOC:  I am so evil.  LOL you were close enough, I'll give it to you if only to be able to do the above to you.

Spiral Heart Moon Rod (Level 1)
Moon Spiral Heart Attack: Shoots out Hearts that do ranged damage
	Damage: 1d4+1, For every two levels, gain an extra heart.
	Range: 100ft + 10ft/lvl
	Casting Time: 1 action
	Targets: Up to five creatures, no two of which can be more than 15ft apart
	Duration: Instantaneous
	Saving Throw: None
	Spell Resistance: Yes
        Number of Charges: Unknown


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 30, 2003)

"Didn't you just love the belt of genderchange in Baldur's Gate? This is just so much better."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 30, 2003)

"Good move. Now can you also use it to fix the window?"

"Via! Go away! Go away now!" Mario shouts pointing his torch directly into the red eyes.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 30, 2003)

"Hey Mario, he's been turned into a girl...have you ever seen a girl fix the windows?"

"Maybe we oughtta tape this"


----------



## Douane (Jan 30, 2003)

Folkert finally manages to tear his eyes away from the woman on the couch to behold the lovely creature at his own table.

"Oh, btw, where's Jim gone?" 

When Mario's comment about the beings on the outside registers on his train, he takes a look at the eyes.

"Cute. Is this supposed to be a staring match?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 30, 2003)

IC: Jim looks down at himself in shock, then over at the rest of the group.
"ONE WORD! SAY ONE WORD AND I SWEAR I'LL USE IT ON YOU!!"

He then looks back at the 'badguys' and sighs "Guess this is what I get for allways Roleplaying female characters.  ALLRIGHT YOU FIENDS, ARE WE GONNA FIGHT OR NOT?"

Listening to my own voice Wondering if it is feminine too?  Or do I still have my deep guy voice.. that'd be too weird..

"I am Sailor J.. um.. Jane.  Hmm, but that wasn't the moon ache one, that was the Heart attack one."
Looking at the other people around here. (Some of which seem ready to have heart attacks of their own) then looked back at Hanh "So um.. how do I change back?"

OOC: So basically its a wand of Magic Missiles & Gender change...
BTW Now that I've started using Magic items can I get ranks in Use Magic Device?)


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 30, 2003)

Six stares at the changed Jane for a long time.  Instead of laughing he just says "Coooool." in a very sincere way.
"Just to see what its like...I _so_ need to try that.  I don't even have to change names or anything.  Superpower..."

In a very curious and non-joking manner, he says to Jane "What's it like?  Both as a girl and as a superhero."


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 30, 2003)

"Guess we can't call you 'monkey *boy*' anymore, can we?"

""Maybe you should fire again. The window's broken anyway."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

How does Jane feel?

Well Jane does notice that her voice is definitely feminine now, bordering on nearly squeaky high and quite babyish in the way of the Japanese animation.  The cold is freezing the bare skin of her legs and the damn wind keeps blowing that way too short skirt up...and lets hope James-Jemal doesn't usually go commando?  Anyway, now that his chest weights about a pound each side, his back definitely is hurting from the strain of standing up straight.

Hanh shrugs at James-Jemal.  "How am I supposed to know how that thing works?  You're the one that reads the Sailor Moon hentai."

EDIT:

Nyah I figured they wouldn't be scared off quite yet.  Too busy staring at the new pretty girl.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 30, 2003)

Wille is shocked by James suddenly becoming Jane. Soon, as the realization fully sinks in, he sits back down and acts more calmly.
"It's still you, isn't it? You have... uh... your privates, don't you? Remind me not to try that wand."


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 30, 2003)

Curran has been chuckling under his breath till now, but he can't supress it anymore, he breaks into a full laugh.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 31, 2003)

"For s sake Jane, do something with that wand!"

tired of just standing there, he goes outside (through the door) to get a better look at whatever it is.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

Outside now, Rom could make out four brown creatures across the street that were very similiar to the one they had seen earlier with the sack on its back.  They turned to look at him, red eyes peering through the snowy blizzard, sharp teeth flashing in the dim lamplight.

Inside, Wille asks James-Jemal a question and James-Jemal is pretty sure he is all girl right about now..._all_ girl...


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 31, 2003)

Six turns to look at the _Friends_ characters, curious to see how they are reacting to this.


----------



## Douane (Jan 31, 2003)

With the cold and snow from the outside finally settling into the bar, Folkert stands and adresses the group assembled around the table:

"Well, gentlemen and," bowing to the two women present, "gentle-ladies, I suggest we adjourn this meeting until we find more suitable quarters.
It's not that I mind the cold, but some of us are rather inappropriately attired. _(Snicker!)_
And besides, there is still the matter of the owners of those eyes, who, btw, seem to be rather fond of you, Ji..., ah, Jane.

"Oh, Jane, perhaps you will need this?" Folkert takes off his coat and holds it out to Sailor Jane.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

The white haired man manages to get over his shock and starts talking about someone having to pay for the broken window.  The other six still looked shell-shocked and were whispering among themselves.  Although the dark haired handsome man who had been staring at the other women's chests was now openly admiring Jemal's double decker chest and giving him a nice big wink.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 31, 2003)

"Okay, I'm getting annoyed by those eyes. Since we're in a fictional world, one would assume that we can do some stuff even without magical equipment."
Wille then jumps through the broken windor (what? it looks  ) and goes to whack at one of the starers outside. (remember the +1 bonus to attack from Brawl and +1 to Defense from Def MA. If the result is past 10 but doesn't hit, I'll use an action point).


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 31, 2003)

"James, if you won't use it any further, _I will_!  Shoot! Now!"

OOC: If Sailor Jane doesn't start shooting soon, Im taking the wnad off her and using it myself.  Gender be damned.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 31, 2003)

Curran will charge one of the creatures.(I have brawl also)


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 31, 2003)

Six starts getting very agitated, and in the end grabs the wand out of Jane's hand and tries using it. 
"Spiral moon heart ache!" 
He puts his other arm on his chest, to help carry the coming weight.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 31, 2003)

Seeing how the others are starting a fight, he decides to join. 

I try to grapple one of the red eyed creatures.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

_Rolled Initiatives:
Wille 17
Matt 15
Rom 14
Hanh&Cats 12
Curran 12
James-Jemal 11
Folkert 10
Six 6
James-Festy 6
Mario&Pikachu 2_

------F1--F2--F3--F4------

Rom--Wille--Curr

---BRWINDOW---DOOR--WINDOW----

Six--JJ

JF--Hanh--Matt--Fol--Mario

-------------------------------------------

Wille goes to attack big red staring eyes F1.  As he gets closer he can really see what the creatures looks like.  They are short reptilian humaniod with scaly brown skin.  To small horns rest on its doglike head and a long rat-like tail extended from its rear.  Some raggedly clothing covered its body and in their hands were some various objects, obviously some type of loot.  One of them has a Half-spear and it is this one that raises it toward Wille and hollers something in a weird language he can't understand but sounds like a yapping dog.

Six tries to yank the wand from James-Jemal aka Sailor Jane's hand but Jane has a strong grip on it (failed strength check) and he couldn't get it loose from her.

Okay start intiatives.  I'll give everyone at least a day to post, if you don't post your action within a day of this post then I will assume you're inactive, cowering in fear, etc and move on to the others.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 31, 2003)

*OoMe:* So I didn't get to whack it this round?

*IMe:* "Uh... wuf?"
Wille raises an eyebrow questioningly at the yapping and then SMACKS it in the face with a straight from his right hand.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 31, 2003)

OOC: If I manage to get it out of her hand next round, can I sue it in the same one?
Damn.  Jane isn't using it, and I can't get it to use it.  He could at least post that he's giving it to me.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 31, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> ------F1--F2--F3--F4------
> 
> Rom--Wille--Curr
> 
> ...




what is this^?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> ------F1--F2--F3--F4------
> 
> Rom--Wille--Curr
> 
> ...



Okay for those of you who like Ivanhoe don't know what an ascii  map represents, I'll tell ya so you'll know for the future.

f1,f2,f3,f4 represent the position that the red-eye creatures are at.

Rom--Wille--Curran are at the position indicated.

BRWINDOW -> broken window
DOOR-> door
WINDOW-> not broken window

Six--JJ -> Sixchan and James-Jemal

JF--Hanh--Matt--Fol--Mario -> the rest of us.

Wille, I didn't have you attack until I let you know what you were up against.


----------



## Douane (Feb 1, 2003)

Folkert draws his knife and steps in front of the damsels, trying to protect them. 

Since he still holds his coat in his left hand, he will try to use it envelop any opponent that comes near him, Basil-Rathbone-style.


[Edit: Changed "ladies" to "damsels" to better fit in with the theme. ]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Douane _*Basil-Rathbone-style. *




OOC:
Omigod Folkert gets MAJOR DM-brownie points for introducing my absolute favorite Sherlock Holmes actor.  I used to have a huge crush on Basil Rathbone when I was younger, stayed up until 3am to watch him in that black and white....Sherlock Holmes...yummi


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 1, 2003)

"Never thought I'd play Baldur's Gate with real Goblins. Let's get 'em!" 

I charge F1, unless he is already attacked, in which case I flank him and then attack him.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 1, 2003)

If Jane is cowering in fear, can I just take the wand off her this time?  I wouldn't imagine her holding on to it.

Anyways...Six tries to grab the wand, but if he is going to fail at grabbing it he yells "Spiral Moon Heart Ache" just before his fingers leave the wand.  That should fire it, right?  If he manages to get it, he makes sure it's pointed at one of them before he fires.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 1, 2003)

James-Festy gets up.

"Trippy," he says.

He runs over to the kitchen to find an adequetly sharp object before heading back to stab the critters if they actually try to attack.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

Jane looks over at the kid trying to take _HER_ Wand.
"Get offa me you impatient little child! Are you sure Six isn't your age?" She pushes him away and Shouts "Moon Spiral Heart Attack!", either
A) If Number boy backs off, pointing the wand at a little lizardy thing and handing Six a knife (I've got 3)
B) If Number boy DOESN'T back off, he get zapped instead. 'So this is what girls feel like when guys won't leave them alone...' she thinks.

OOC: And my name is no longer James-Jemal, it's now Jane-Jema


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 1, 2003)

Six steps back. "FINE!  You wanna use it, fine!  Then hurry up and fire instead of standing there like a blow up doll!" He gets angrier.  "And tell me, _child_, who is the 14 year old in a strange school uniform here?"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 1, 2003)

Actions:

Muttering comments about "Brain matter becoming breast matter" under his breath, Six attacks F3 with his dice.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

Wille tries to smack creature with the half-spear (F2) with a right fist to the head but completely misses in the most spectacular fashion, tripping over his own feet and sprawling all over the floor. (Nat roll of 1).

F2 takes an attack of opportunity at Wille and jabs at him with his halfspear, the spear jabbing painfully in his shoulder (6pts damage).

Matt sits in the back of the cafe and stares at the others in shock.

Rom tries to punch the creature (F1) has a solid connection despite nearly missing it completely, smacking it in the jaw but the creature seems completely unfased, swiveling its head back at him and showing some sharp yellow teeth.

Hanh begins to get her cats out of their safety in the book bag and look around for something to use as a weapon in case those creatures came inside the cafe.

Curran had run out behind Dalamar to try and do a side kick despite getting a good look at the creatures.  He stops and apparently is just standing there in shock.  (You didn't post anything after I rolled initiatives.)

The creatures look frightened, clutch their loot and start to run away down the street. (30 feet)

Jane-Jema hands Six a knife, although it looks like she'd rather stab Six with it after Six had tried to grab it earlier.  Then she aims it at the closest creatures F2.  A  big fat red heart flies out of the wand at Jane's words and she feels her body resisting something, perhaps a change, returning back to the sailor girl form again.  The heart smacks the creature and it squeals in pain as it continues to run away.

Folkert draws his knife and moves into protective position in front of the broken window to protect the lovely Jane.

Six clamps his hand over the wand and yells "Spiral Moon Heart Ache" which is actually the INCORRECT thing to say and I won't give it to you b/c I did state earlier what the correct thing to say was.  Nothing happens and Jane just looks angry right about now. (Uh one action at a time, Six, I always take the first one I see.)

James-Festy runs into the kitchen cafe despite the white-haired man's objections.  Inside he sees a confused cook staring at him, a knife poised in one hand about to cut up some chicken.

Pikachu looks upset and clings to Mario who looks like he wants Pikachu to fight, but hasn't done anything to get him to fight yet.

Whew...end first round. 
 

If you want to continue the fight, I will check again tommorrow at the same as this post to post the results of the next round.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 2, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Six clamps his hand over the wand and yells "Spiral Moon Heart Ache" which is actually the INCORRECT thing to say and I won't give it to you b/c I did state earlier what the correct thing to say was.  Nothing happens and Jane just looks angry right about now. (Uh one action at a time, Six, I always take the first one I see.)*






> _James said before coming Jane_
> *Jim points the wand at the creatures outside and says "Um... Sprial moon heart ache?". If nothing happens he points it at Hanh and says "Sailor Power transform this little girl into a big bossumed floozy in a short skirt" before bursting into laughter.*






> _Then you said_
> *"Spiral Moon Heart Ache!"
> 
> The wand suddenly glows with bright light and the ribbons begin to fly in the air. In a weird sort of bizzare way James-Jemal is sort of floating and spinning in the air.*




Gyuh?

And my action sort of hinged upon the fact that Jemal wasn't posting.  Had he been doing anything (like trying to stop me, or firing), I wouldn't have tried to do that...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

=P

OOC:

Well that's the danger of too many posts.  I get confused and I always just take the first one.  I didn't know which one it was that you wanted, so I just picked the first one which didn't have a qualifier.

Hmm as for the wand.  Well, since you said that you wouldn't have done that, then consider it not done.  But now you know the correct thing to say should you ever get your hands on the wand.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 2, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *=P
> 
> OOC:
> 
> ...




OOC: I'm still curious as to how James bacame Jane if he said the wrong thing.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

---------------------------------F2--F1--F3--F4

Rom--Wille--Curr

---BRWINDOW---DOOR--WINDOW----
-----Fol
Six--JJ

--Hanh--Matt--Fol--Mario

----DOOR-----

JF

Cook
----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Douane (Feb 2, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *---------------------------------F2--F1--F3--F4
> 
> Rom--Wille--Curr
> 
> ...





OoC: YAY! I'm a superhero now! I can duplicate myself!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixchan _*OOC: I'm still curious as to how James bacame Jane if he said the wrong thing. *




OOC: Just accept it and move on.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> OoC: YAY! I'm a superhero now! I can duplicate myself!  *




ROFL...oops...;p

---------------------------------F2--F1--F3--F4

Rom--Wille--Curr

---BRWINDOW---DOOR--WINDOW----
-----Fol
Six--JJ

--Hanh--Matt------Mario

----DOOR-----

JF

Cook
----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 2, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Just accept it and move on.  *




OOC: Hmph.  Fine.  This time.

Okay, in THIS round: 
Six uses his dice on F3.

OOC:
UNLESS I post a different action before the turn is resolved, in which case that action gets priority over this one UNLESS it has a seperate qualifier that gives priority to this one and uses the other one given a different situation during the resolution of the turn.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 2, 2003)

Jane tucks the wand into her belt and jumps at the beastie she just shot with her knife, attacking it.. still a bit wary about the wand but not wanting to give up her kewl new toy.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 2, 2003)

James-Festy looks at the cook for a moment.

"Mind if I borrow that knife, or anything else sharp? Something might need to be stabbed outside if you noticed the commotion," he asks.

Should the cook comply James will thank them and hurry out to help the others, should he not comply James will point back over his shoulder with a scared expression.

"Look, it's the producer!" he'll yell.

If the cook becomes distracted James-Festy will snatch the knife and run.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 2, 2003)

Rom charges F2.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2003)

(Is getting up considered a move action for the purposes of drawing a weapon? If not, then I'll just shoot from prone.)

Wille draws his air soft gun and shoots at the closest of the fleeing enemy (with a mighty -1 modifier). Same conditions for using an action point as last time.


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 2, 2003)

Curran will flank f2 w/ dalamar and try to punch it.


----------



## Douane (Feb 2, 2003)

Still somewhat stunned by the mad charge of Sailor-Beserker-Jane, Folkert moves to block the broken window from the outside, to keep any of the creatures from entering the bar.
In case one of them reverses its flight and comes near near, he will try to ensnare it with his coat, just as before.

"Hey, Guys, ... ah,  and Girl, let 'em go, they didn't do anything!"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 2, 2003)

OKAY!  CANCEL ACTION! CANCEL ACTION!

Six raises his arm to attack with his die, and then lowers it.  "Folkert's right, guys!  They didn't do anything!  Let them go!"

NEW ACTION:  Six does NOTHING this turn.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2003)

"They stabbed me! You call that nothing?"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 2, 2003)

"But we started it!  We attacked them just because of the colour of their eyes!"


----------



## Douane (Feb 2, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"They stabbed me! You call that nothing?" *




"But you tried to sock him first, you just didn't hit!"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2003)

Wille's tone changes to a bit defensive.
"That's beside the point, stabbed nonetheless. They could've just run."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 2, 2003)

Mario is somewhat shocked noticing Wille's wound. "Please sit down and don't move that arm". He then grabs something (maybe a table cloth?) to stop blood loss and immobilize his arme with a scarf. "I guess we need to visit that lovely nurse again. Do you think you can walk?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 3, 2003)

[my action still stands]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

Sailor Jane ignores all this bickering as she has already leapt into melee with these beasts, deciding to blame them for loosing her.. uh... Manhood, and taking out all her frustrations, via her NEW extension(AKA the Knife), on them.

OOC: And btw, the reason we attacked them was b/c Sailor Jane had her first PMS attack and was holding a wand that fired magic-missile-hearts, and saw some weird looking creatures.  SO nobody's to blame, and If I kill any of them (or you...) it won't hold up in court, b/c I'm a girl and can't be held accountable for anything I do at 'that time of month'. *Innocent smile* hehe.
so nya nya!!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OOC: And btw, the reason we attacked them was b/c Sailor Jane had her first PMS attack and was holding a wand that fired magic-missile-hearts, and saw some weird looking creatures.  SO nobody's to blame, and If I kill any of them (or you...) it won't hold up in court, b/c I'm a girl and can't be held accountable for anything I do at 'that time of month'. *Innocent smile* hehe.
> so nya nya!!!  *




OODM:

Oh you are so cruising for a bruising, buddy, LOL  

IDM:

I'll update it later tonight, must finish damn homework and real work first.


----------



## Douane (Feb 3, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Wille's tone changes to a bit defensive.
> "That's beside the point, stabbed nonetheless. They could've just run." *




"That's exactly what they are doing now. I think it was probably panicking, what would you do, if someone twice as large as you tried to bash your face in?"

"Look I'm sorry for your wound, but you are still standing, aren't  you? There is always that adorable nurse back at the hospital," adds Folkert, looking out into the howling snow storm. "Well, that is, if someone can find the way."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> OODM:
> 
> Oh you are so cruising for a bruising, buddy, LOL
> *



OOC:
hehe.. You're the one who made the unfortunate decision to gender-change me.

Heck, I play lots of female characters (Most of my IRL PCs have been Female), and when I finally end up playing MYSELF (A decidedly manly, all guy, very male, macho type studly dude full of testosterone with the Y gene), and I'M STILL PLAYING A FEMALE.. *L* So, did I catch and skewer onea the bastards yet? huH? did i did i did i?
yeehaa...
After this I gotta go to the bathroom. (IC)
They don't happen to have full-length mirrors in cafe bathroms, do they?
Yes I'm a sick, demented pervert, and proud of it.
(And don't you dare use any of this post IC like my last one.. *L* I can just imagine Jane Mumbling to herself about checking out demented perverts in full-length mirrors as she runs by a bunch of kids, hacking apart a kobold/goblin/whatever-the-hell-these-are.)


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 3, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> OOC:
> hehe.. You're the one who made the unfortunate decision to gender-change me.
> 
> ...




OOC: Hey, if more than one of us can use that thing at the same time, that wand has some...interesting potential...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *(And don't you dare use any of this post IC like my last one.. *L* I can just imagine Jane Mumbling to herself about checking out demented perverts in full-length mirrors as she runs by a bunch of kids, hacking apart a kobold/goblin/whatever-the-hell-these-are.) *




*snaps fingers* damn it, you know me too well


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 3, 2003)

Willie you should be happy you were injured, now you get to see that lovely nurse, just like me.  I can assure you that you will be trying to injure yourself after your visit.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 3, 2003)

[/me thinks even the goblins are yelling "GET ON WITH IT!!!"  . I just wanna know if I hit it.  BTW, I'd like to use an action die with the same parameters as Jemals]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 4, 2003)

Wille shoots at the fleeing creature f2 who squeaks and stutters slightly. The creature looks dazed and stops for a moment. (Used AP 1)

Matt does nothing.

Rom charges F2.  He reaches the creature and deals an unarmed non-lethal blow upon the back of the things head.  The creature looks dazed and swings its half-spear in confusion, barely missing Rom.

Hanh rushes out to see if she can help, some dice in her hand.

Curran will have to charge to catch up to the beast so he tries to punch the dazed creature and misses completely.

The other creatures are now 60 feet away and disappearing down the street into the dark blizzardly night.  He also manages not to get hit by the confused creature spear.

Jane-Jema is running right now to catch up to the beast.

Folkert takes position near the broken window.

Six tries to convince Wille to stop fighting.

Festy manages to get his hands on the stunned cook's knife.

Mario is trying to run after Wille to help with his wound.

END ROUND TWO

---------------------------------F2------------F1--F3--F4

----------------------Rom--Wille--Curr
-------------------------------JJ
---BRWINDOW---DOOR--WINDOW----
--------Fol----------Mario-----Hanh
Six

--------Matt

----DOOR-----

JF

Cook
----------------------------------------------------
Wille 17
Matt 15
Rom 14
Hanh&Cats 12
Curran 12
James-Jemal 11
Folkert 10
Six 6
James-Festy 6
Mario&Pikachu 2


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Folkheart takes position near the broken window.
> *




[OoC: Cool! Never knew I had some scottish blood in me.

Folkert goes off to teach that english scum a lesson, wildly swinging his claymore.    ]


[See next post for my action!]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 4, 2003)

James heads back out, but seeing as how most of the critters are on the run he simply moves out onto the street to see if the others need help.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 4, 2003)

OOC:

Introducing....Jane-Jema! 
(You'll have to reload to page to see the new image.)


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 4, 2003)

On his turn Curran will stop his pursuit of the creatures and return to the Central Perk.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 4, 2003)

[Is a 1 always AoO against you?]


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 4, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> [OoC: Cool! Never knew I had some scottish blood in me.
> 
> Folkert goes off to teach that english scum a lesson, wildly swinging his claymore.    ] *




OOC: Atta boy!  They may take our lives, but they'll never take our game books!

IC:
Six take no action in this round either, except to continue to try to convince others not to fight.
"I just remembered, I'd still better buy some carrots..."


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 4, 2003)

"So we better get Willie to the nurse i guess" Curran picks up his drink and steals some fries.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 4, 2003)

Rom attacks F2 again.

[how many hit points do they have anyway?! Even a max hp kobold would be uncouncious right now...]


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 4, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *Rom attacks F2 again.
> 
> [how many hit points do they have anyway?! Even a max hp kobold would be uncouncious right now...] *




What if they have character levels? Or if they're Super Kobolds?  Just wait for the aura, yellow hair and green eyes....


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2003)

[OoC: Six, we should stop them! I will grapple Rom and you ...., wait! Better, you grapple Rom and I'll grapple Jane!   ]

IC: When he realizes that he is only protecting a broken window, since everyone else has moved away, Folkert steps up to Rom and "Sailor-Fury", trying to grapple Rom and bear him away from the creature:

"C'mon, that's enough! Let it go!"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 4, 2003)

OOC: good idea...

CANCEL LAST ACTION! CANCEL LAST ACTION!

"Grab them!" Six tries to hold back one of the attackers, prioritising Sailor Mer...Sailor Jane.

IMPORTANT:  Six does NOT 'cop a feel' in any way, shape or form if he grabs Jane.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

Wille is looking hurt so he staggers back a bit, trying not to fall over.  He certainly looks like he needs to spend a few hours with the lovely Nurse Joy.

Matt continues to stare blankly in amazement.

Rom continues his nonlethal assault but misses the dazed creature who is still spinning around confused.

Curran runs back and starts eating up.

Hanh stands there by the window, looking a little confused at the whole thing.  "What _is_ that," she asks now that she has a better look at it.  "Some kind of dog?"

The creature snaps out of its daze and snarls at Rom who had tried to hit it earlier.  It swings its half-spear at Rom in defense, missing Rom by mere centimeters.

The other creatures have now disappeared into the night.

Jane-Jema finally can attack this round and stabs at the creature with her knife.  It stabs at the poor thing with a sickening squishy sound, the creature giving one last wail before flopping on the ground dead, the pungent smell of death and blood filling the air around the combatants.

Six and Folkert start hurling themselves at the combatants and lucky for them and their victims, they completely fail to grapple them.

END ROUND/BATTLE


----------



## Jemal (Feb 5, 2003)

Jane looks at Six, who just tried to grab her
"You know, before you go grabbing the goodies you might wanna remember that I'm really a guy..
Unless you're into that kinda thing, in which case I should introduce you to a friend of mine, You guys'd hit it off."  S/he stops babbling and glances down at the bloody knife. "Ugh.. I hate it when I get messy."  Then looks at the blood and tries to see if it's like human blood, or what it's like? (Consistency, colour, etc)

"So who gets the honour of Carving dinner?" s/he looks pointedly at the dead thingy. "After we search and clean it, of course..'

OOC: Ah, the joys of growing up weird.. If anything truley weird happens, it does little more than provide an opportunity to gross out people.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 5, 2003)

"Maybe it has some gold pieces, like the D&D ones? Just so you know, I aint touching that."


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 5, 2003)

Six stares at the dead kobold thing for about a minute in silence, before spitting on the ground, giving Jane a very heavy, glaring look, and storming off back into the cafe and sitting down.
"We killed an innocent thing.  It was probably intelligent. What _are_ we?  How could we do something like this?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 5, 2003)

Wille, freezing by now without his coat and partly due to the blood loss, puts his organ's extansion back to its place and heads back to the cafe to stop the blood from flowing.
"I don't really feel good, you know... and a dead... something... doesn't really up the mood."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 6, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *"We killed an innocent thing.  It was probably intelligent. What are we?" *




"Stupid, to say the least. Now Wille come here and let me have a look at that wound, unless you'd like to go on bleeding in the snow." Mario bandages Wille with his own scarf if necessary, then examines the kobold to see if he could be revived by a quick medical intervention. If it's really dead, he'll say: "I hope you are proud. It took four of you to kill a kobold. They'd probably make a t-shirt about you now, and maybe a couple websites."


----------



## Douane (Feb 6, 2003)

Disgusted, Folkert stares at Jane, but words fail him.

He silently picks up his backpack and his coat and turns to stomp off into the snowstorm.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Hanh frowns, heading out into the winter night just for the express purpose of thumping Jane on the back of the head with the palm of her hand.  "Ewwy!  You want to eat the...uh...thingy?  I think we should worry about taking Wille back to Nurse Joy and figuring out if those thingys are dangerous, if there are more of them and what else is out there."

"Eat the thing...."  Another thump on the back of Jane's head.  "That's just...gross."


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 6, 2003)

"Six, after Pikachu who can shock you, and the wand that shoots hearts, why is it so hard to accept that kobolds are evil?"

"I agree, I didn't want him dead, he might've had some information about where ever he came from, but it's too late for that now. So, what're we gonna do with his body?"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 6, 2003)

Anger speads across Six's face. "Evil?  SO WHAT?  Who attacked it? US!  Who killed it? US!  And who are the people looking to justify the killing?  Who is evil here?  The victim or the murderers?"
Six stands, gives everyone the exact same look he gave Jane, and goes to follow Folkert.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

The knife is sticky with yellowish blood that fairly reeks.  Jane has got splatters of it on her clothes and skin as well.  It sort of burns slightly where it touches bare skin.




"Hey Six, Folkert, while you're heading off, could you help get Wille to Nurse Joy?" Hanh asked, frowning worriedly at Wille.  "Its not like this a game or anything and he'll just magically gain hit points..."  She glances at Curran and the scratches her head.  "Or is it?  Bah!  I don't know anymore!"  Hanh shrugs her shoulders and grabs Jane by the hand, dragging her back to the cafe.  "Come on, you're gonna help me with Wille."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

YAY!!!!!!!!!! MY FIRST DOUBLE POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

Jane rips some cloth off the kobold-thing to wipe herself off with.  "Why's everyone pissed at me?" Jane takes the wand and chucks it at Hanh "Here take the thing, I don't like it.. Lets just find a way to get me back to normal!" She then starts searching the dead body.. maybe it DOES have goldpieces.. that'd be so cool.. The stink doesn't matter, most dead things stink.. Jeez people thought skunk smellt?  They'd never been around dead bears obviously.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 6, 2003)

Mario puts Wille's uninjured arm around his neck and help him walk towards the hospital.

"Don't any of you guys happen to have a car? And can anyone stop by the bar and pay for us? I wouldn't like to be arrested. Darn snow!" he shouts, as snow flakes keep on falling in his eyes.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Hanh catches the wand and then promptly looks horrified, holding it at arms length.  "I don't want it!  I love being a girl...I don't wanna be turned into a boy by using this thing.  Maybe if you keep firing it off, you'll turn back?"  She peers at it closely.  "Maybe its temporary...or its permenant?  Or maybe it only happens when you use it?  Or maybe it only turns you into Sailor girls?  Or maybe it'll turn me into Tuxedo Mask?"

Stretching out the wand, she aimed it at Jemal, covering her eyes with her other hand and peeping through her fingers.  "Um...Gender Change Attack?...no...um Tranvestite Moon Spiral...no..."  Her arm wavered unsteadily in the cold wind.  "Sailor Mask Switch?...no..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Jane-Jema finds the following...

6 gold pieces of strange origin with some odd seal stamped on it.  It looks like a spider.

half-spear with Wille's blood on it

pretty smelly rags the creature was wearing

a stoppered bottle filled with some kind of strange liquid

a very dead green lizard like thing


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

Jane glances over at Hanh pointing the wand at her, wincing slightly everytime she says something "god I hope that thing doesn't go off doing another bad thing..." she thinks, then goes through the stuff.
"Lets see. Spider coins, bloody spear, rags, bottle, dead... wait a second.. SPIDERS!?!??!
AAAAAAAAAAAAH"

Jane drops the coins on the ground and starts stomping up and down on them.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 6, 2003)

Six turns, and walks back to the group.  With more than a little effort, he manages to get into a position where he can pick up Willie. "I won't let someone else die.  We'll be at the Medical Centre, if we can find it again."  He lookes then to Hanh, Jane, and the wand, torn between shock at its destructive power and crushing, pulling, possesing curiosity.  "That should be used to do good, not to kill innocent creatures. If none of you want that want that wand, what will you do with it?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 6, 2003)

*OoC:* I'm not really _that_ injured, I still have over half of my HPs left 

*IC:* "Put me down! I ain't no baby, I just have a big hole and I feel dizzy."
Wille will shoo away others with his good hand if they try to lift him.

"Why do things like this happen to me? This is the second time in my life I have an arm in need of a carrying-rag-thingie."
He waves a loop around his injured arm and the same side shoulder, trying to illustrate what he means.


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 6, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry for my leave of absense but i didn't have the time to say i was going to be gone.

IC:  Curran ponders another get rich quick scheme.  "Do you know how much gold would be worth, and the body too.  We could probably sell it to a museum for millions.  We would have to sell it before they became common, if they really are coming from somewhere."  Curran will walk over and heft the spear, testing its weight and length.  "I think i could use this, i did a project on medevil weapons once."  Curran tucks the spear into his pack.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 6, 2003)

Six shoots another icy look, now in Curran's direction.  "You'd _sell_ the body of a likely sentient creature for nothing more than pound notes in your pockets?  Are you sure that _this_" he waves his hand in the dead body's direction. "is the real monster here?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

Jane stops stomping on the evil spider-coins long enough to look over at Six
"Tell ya what, man.. Next group of big ugly evil monster things we come across, you can go by yourself to them and talk your head off!  That is assuming they don't CHOP your head off first."  She then resumes stomping the coins into the ground, speaking between jumps.  "Oh btw... if you see any ... black chicks.. with pointy ears... white hair... and pet spiders.... tell us before.. you go... talk... to them.... so we... can start... running!"

She suddenly stops and turns back to him.
"Wait a sec, did you say Pound notes?  This is the land of the yankees, man.  They use dollars, get your currency straight."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

When Jane screams "spiders" and starts freaking out, Hanh who is already a little nervous from the wand shrieks too, and hops up into the arms of whoever is the closest to her and unemcumbered.  "AHH!"

She glares at Jane.  "Don't DO that...I ought to zap you.  What are you stomping on?!"


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 6, 2003)

"Don't worry Six, next time there are big ugly monsters with red eyes lurking outside you can go and negotiate for us first.  Now i think we should be getting Willie to the nurse.  We should probobly be prepared in case we run into something that won't run away after a few punches and hearts."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

Jane looks over at Hanh "sorry, didn't mean to scare you.. but... they're coins with.. with.. with SPIDERS on them!  I don't like spiders and they may also be drow thingies and that wouldnt be good so I thought I should get rid of them so I threw them into the snow and now I'm stomping on them to burry them as deep as I can and I'm running out of breath so I'm gonna stop now.." She ends and breaths deeply from her exhaustively fast speech.  "Hm.. maybe you should zap me.. think it'd make me change back?"


----------



## Douane (Feb 7, 2003)

Hearing that "endless" bickering still going on, Folkert retraces his steps and returns to the bar, murmuring something about "indecisiveness" and "disgraceful lack of self-control".

"All right, let's get Wille to the hospital quickly! Also, if I may repeat myself, it would be better to get some suitable quarters before some us freeze to death."

Glancing sideways to Jane, he adds:

"Do you need my coat, Janey? I don't think your attire will keep you warm."

.
.
.

"Uhm, where's the hospital?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 7, 2003)

"You kidding me?  It's only like ten below!  I mean Sure I'm used to wearing pants so this is a little cold, but I should have my own coat around here somewhere if I DO get cold..."  She walks away from the body and starts looking for her coat..
"Sh*t I hope it didn't get changed with me.."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Jane goes a'looking and lo and behold...yeah every piece of clothing she had with her at the moment of her transformation changed as well.  Ruffles and ribbons and everything in the Sailor Moon style.

Hanh is messing with the wand some more, shaking it around and frowning.  "Maybe we could analyze it in a lab or something.  Spiral Moon Heart Attack!" she yells, scrunching her eyes closed as a big red heart flies out and explodes into a nearby wall of a closed convience store, leaving a lovely heart shaped hole two feet in diameter.

(Roll:17)  She looks a little queasy as if her insides wobbled a bit, but still looks quite female and not sailory.  "Ooohhh...ugh."  Hanh leans against a wall, a bit dizzy.


----------



## Douane (Feb 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *[...] and not sailory.*



[OoC: Damn!!!    ]



IC: "Whoa! Please keep the heavy artillery pointed in another direction! Are you sure it's safe to mess around with that?"

Folkert takes a view at the store.

"Well, apparently not. Perhaps we shouldn't try that wand again, until we find someone who knows how to use it," Folkert says and looks around, studying Jane, the dead "Kobold" and the bar. "At the present rate we are bound to bump into someone useful in no time."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

"Ugh I don't know how you an fire that thing and not get queasy," Hanh complained, holding the wand out at arm's length.  "Well, let's go back to Nurse Joy...we sure seem to be visiting her alot...and see to Wille, huh?"

The group trudges back up through the snow to the Gannett Medical center.  A few of the group remember to pack up their food in warm satchels and take it with them.  Inside the warm waiting room, Nurse Joy tsks over Wille and leads him into the back for some special nursing while everyone sits outside and contemplates what has just happened.  The smelll of all the hamburgers and fries overwhelms the place.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 7, 2003)

[had to do student stuff (drinking) yesterday (and this morning), sorry for not posting :/]

Rom collects the gold pieces anyway.

"Six, if you take your MM, you will see that the description for Kobolds isn't really nice. And besides, what'd you do if you met a vampire, or a lich, or a balor ... except dying?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 7, 2003)

(Roms hands are gonna get pretty cold digging the coins outta the deep snowy hole I stomped them into)

Jane sighs and takes the wand back from Hanh... "I guess I might as well keep it, eh?  I'm the only one who seems to be able to use it without going queasy, AND I better keep it with me in case I figure a way to use it to change me back!!" Jane followst hem to the med center place thingie.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 7, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *[had to do student stuff (drinking) yesterday (and this morning), sorry for not posting :/]
> 
> Rom collects the gold pieces anyway.
> 
> "Six, if you take your MM, you will see that the description for Kobolds isn't really nice. And besides, what'd you do if you met a vampire, or a lich, or a balor ... except dying?" *




"Okay, beyond being 'evil', name one crime that this Kobold has commited.  Bearing in mind the stabbing was in self-defence, and looking at someone is legal.  Come on!  Just ONE."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

"That's an interesting question," Hanh spoke up from her perch on the counter.  She stuffed another fry in her mouth, chewing and swallowing before continuing.  "If you see something that is evil...do you attack it?  Or do you wait to see if it attacks you?  Or someone else? And who wrote the MM?  Could it be some biased paladins out to get poor little kobolds?  Are they really evil or the gossip of overeager scribes?"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 7, 2003)

"That's right.  In D&D, alignments are clear cut.  In D&D, good and evil is black and white.  Here, it's all subjective.  Under D&D's alignment system, I'm Lawful Evil.  And here I am calling for the use of the wand only for good, and complaining about the murder of an evil thing.  Do I sound evil?"


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 7, 2003)

While at the nurses' Curran gets on the computer and muses over enworld.

OOC:  Curran took with him the half-spear and green vial from the kobold.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 7, 2003)

"That tickles... 

no, I'm just fine down there- WHAT are you doing?... 


Holy !"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Hanh glanced at the patient rooms.  "What is going on in there?" she wonders in puzzlement.  "Do you think Wille was more hurt than we thought he was?  He seems to be making alot of noise."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 8, 2003)

James-Festy leaves the knife at Central Perk with one of the people sitting there in shock.

"Yep, alignments really aren't any good for real life, there's a bunch of things which don't suit real life that much," he says.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 8, 2003)

"Ow, come on Six, you know it hasn't done anything illegal. Not by our laws anyway, but maybe this isn't our world anymore, and maybe we haven't done anything illegal either?"

"And now, what would you do if you were confronted by a small black dragon? The Vampire and Lich were bad examples since you wouldn't be able to hurt them..."


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 8, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *"Ow, come on Six, you know it hasn't done anything illegal. Not by our laws anyway, but maybe this isn't our world anymore, and maybe we haven't done anything illegal either?"
> 
> "And now, what would you do if you were confronted by a small black dragon? The Vampire and Lich were bad examples since you wouldn't be able to hurt them..." *




"Just because something is Legal doesn't make it RIGHT.  Hey, maybe killing _people_ isn't illegal anymore!  Can I kill you?"

"And personally, if I saw a Black Dragon, even a small one, I'd RUN AWAY."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 8, 2003)

Jane ignores the morals debate, not really having any of her own , and walks back to see what the heck the tickling + shouting's about.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 8, 2003)

"The dragon catches you and eats you!"

"And Six, are you just being annoying or are you trying to twist everything I say? I most D&D universes, killing kobolds is not illegal, while killing humans is. Since there are kinda strange things happening, american laws have become ... unable to handle all situations, and that is why maybe we should adopt some of the D&D 'laws' or part of the morality where killing evil being, though maybe not *good* still is legal..."


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 8, 2003)

"I understand that in _D&D_, killing kobolds is legal while killing humans isn't.  That's fine...*IN D&D*!  But this isn't D&D!  This isn't a game!  This is real life, and in real life, killing without reason is WRONG.  I don't care whether it's Kobold, goblin, orc or human, if it hasn't commited a crime, and it doesn't attack me, I'M NOT GOING TO KILL IT IN COLD BLOOD.  There is no justification for killing kobolds for no reason.  That's Specieism.  And I wouldn't kill Sentient creatures no matter if it was Law or something Divine commanding me!  You think I should be fine with it because the ****ing _Monster Manual_ says its okay?"


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 8, 2003)

"Six and Willie why don't you two calm down.  Whether or not it is moral I think we should kill kobolds on sight.  It is kill or be killed now, and i hardly think that kobolds have become nice all of a sudden."


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 8, 2003)

"Really Six, did you notice that in the real world, men don't get changed into women when the yell 'Spiral Heart Moon stuff!', did you notice that in the real world Pikachu is just a toy, instead of a rat with shocking powers, did you notice that in your ing real world, kobolds do not excist?!"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 9, 2003)

"I can't believe that just because Pikachu, kobolds and a magic wand suddenly appeared, you think you can go out and kill everything you like. May I point out that, with James' notable exception, we're still the same, and last I checked, I was a computer science student, not a third level barbarian. I am no one's ****ing PC. It can agree that my PC could hate kobolds because they feast on children or similar, but WTF do you know of what is happening now? How do you know where those kobolds came from? How can you say the description in the MM applies to them, and, most important, even if american law is become unable to deal with some situations, MY MIND IS NOT! And I won't do what a ****ing book says it's lawful or good. I'll think with my own head, thank you very much."

Mario suddenly realizes he's shouting in a hospital, and utterly ashamed, he goes outside to cool out.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 9, 2003)

Six watches Mario leave, and speaks in a hushed voice. "This is the real world.  No matter what happens to it, it is still real.  No matter how physical rules change, moral rules still apply.  Things _are_ changing, but we shouldn't go around changing Morality to suit ourselves and justifying it with a game book. That book is not religious, it's not philosophical, and it's not factual.  Those sort of books can justify a change in morality.  No-one should become so absorbed in a game as to start acting like its books are bloody Bibles."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

*Still ignoring and trying to find out what the noise is from the nurses room*
Hmmf.. Morals?  I'M A F*CKING CHICK, ARE YOUR MORALS GONNA CHANGE ME BACK? Jane thinks as she walks off.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Well Jane goes up to the door where Wille is making all that noise.  Then he hears Nurse Joy speaking in her cheerful voice, "Now cough, Wille."

*and that is ALL i'm going to say about what goes on in there...this is supposed to be G-rated which means for all audiences ya know!*


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

Jane raises an eyebrow 'O... I see'  She then decides to return to the conversation.
"He's ok in case anyone was wondering, but I think she's giving him a very, VERY.. 'thorough' check-up."


----------



## Douane (Feb 9, 2003)

Upon the slamming of the door, Folkert looks up from his book. Sighing, he realizes that they are still going strong with the morals debate.
While he would like to add something to the disscussion, he doesn't trust his english enough to adequately convey his convictions. Besides, he already knows that his own opinion is the right one. 

Judging from the sounds that Wille seems to be in good care, Folkerts shakes his head in curbed frustration and goes back to reading.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 9, 2003)

"Heh, this is turning into one of those 'can paladins kill babies' threads. Our view are just different, and I don't think either of us wants to compromise, so let's just accept that fact?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 9, 2003)

James-Festy listens intently to the others, now and then firing off rounds excitedly from his imaginary handgun.

"I'm definitely on the side of Six here, the definitions of creatures given in a game is not sufficient evidence to kill them in real life. Though fiction may be becoming real you have to find out who's fiction they are coming from. Only through having the actual creator of this stuff here can we determine whether these things deserve to be shot on sight. I cannot find a reason to kill these creatures without them making an attempt on my life first, I come to this conclusion simply because I have never played a game or read a book describing them, you people are calling them kobolds but the kobolds in the Monster Manual only resemble them vaguely I think. Even if they did attack me I wouldn't kill them instantly from then on, just like humans and other races in games they are not all likely to be evil anti-human critters. What I'm trying to say here is don't assume they deserve to die, its best to have an cautious approach but only kick ass in self defense or when something undeniably deserves it," James says, then takes another pretend shot at some flowers on the counter, "Anyways, I want a gun so's I can shoot some s."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2003)

Wille comes out of the back room. His face is flushed and he seems a bit shocked.
"Voi pojat mitä kyytiä... Oh, hi guys. And gals. What's the plan?"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 9, 2003)

Six nods to Rom. "Alright.  This is getting us nowhere."  He then turns to Jane. "You know, Jane, perhaps just having the wand on your person is keeping you that way.  In fact, it might be a good idea to let someone else have it."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

Jane glances at Six "I gave it to Hanh for a few minutes, she used it, she felt sick, nothing happened to me, so I took it back.  Where were you when she blew the wall up?"

She looks at Willie  "sounded like your examination went... well?  Maybe when I'm myself again I should go see her to, uh.. make sure there's no permanent damage."  Jane smiles and winks at Willie.
"Yeah, what we gonna do now?  I say we go looking for that little sailor girl who dropped the wand.  The sooner I change back, the better."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2003)

"I have to say it was a _lot_ more thorough than I had expected. Perks of the changed world, perhaps?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Hanh chuckles and then hiccups, covering her mouth with her red-mittened hand.

A weird glow surrounds her and a bright flash of light occurs again, just like last time.  This time only Wille, Jane, Six, Rom, Folkert, Curran, Festy, and Lictenhart glow for a moment.   Wille, Jane, Six, Rom and Folkert have an extra glowiness to them that seemed brighter than the others.

OOC:

Wille, Jane, Six, Rom, Folkert - went up two levels (sorry forgot last week)

Curran, Festy, Lichtenhart went up one level.

All others...nada.

Update away....  And where do you guys want to go next?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

"Um.. There's that glowy thingy again, think if I glow enough, I'll turn into a guy again?  Hey, isn't glowing what started all this?"

Jane starts mumbling


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2003)

"That would mean we need to stop Kit from hiccuping, doesn't it?"
Wille says with a wide smile.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 9, 2003)

"Oooooo...wheeee!"  Six sways from side to side as he glows.  "This is SO cool!  I wonder what I can do now?" He jumps around a little more, checking for new abilities. "Hey!  COOL!" Six starts 'shadow dodging'.  "Betcha can't hit me!  I'm almost as good as Neo!"

After a few seconds he stops dancing about, and turns back to Jane.  "Maybe what you need is prolonged withdrawal.  If no-one else wants the wand...I'll have it."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

Jane smiles and tucks the wand into her skirt-belt.
"Whether I like it or not, I'm a sailor scout for now.  This is a sailor scouts wand.  Therefore it stays with me.  So can we go find the other sailor chi..." She slaps her head "OY! Of course!" says Jane as she starts heading outside, moving very rapidly (OOC: hehe.. fast hero with 2 Speed+5 talents.. wanna race?)


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2003)

"Want to really try if I can hit you? I have a background of martial arts to back these 'glows'. "


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

"HEY!  Wait up Jane!"  Hanh hopped off the counter and grabbed wayward Matt's hand.  "Come on!"  She hopped on his back as he started sprinting after Jane.  "Where are you going?"

Outside Mario stood there in the cold cooling off with Pikachu huddling in his arms.  He is startled as Jane bursts through the doors.

OOC: Yeah...I have commandeered Krizzel since he is overwhelmed by the number of posts in this thread, LOL


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

"Hey, Mario, Pikachu.. You guys wanna go on an adventure?  Say, you didn't happen to glow a minute or so ago, did you?"  She shrugs "Anyways, I've figured this out.. all these weird things are happening, right? Well instead of standing around and letting them happen to us, why don't we go out and find THEM?"

She holds her wand above her head and says "HERE I COME", then puts the wand away and turns to see who's coming with her.


OOC: I felt like doing something, so we're going on an adventure.  Anyone who disagrees can argue with my stick.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2003)

"I think Jane has had some problems since she lost his rod. Maybe that's why she wants to keep the wand so much."
Regardless of his own words, Wille goes after the sailor scout.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 9, 2003)

Six runs after the others. "Okay, okay!  Fine!  But can we at _least_ stop by somewhere that sells carrots?  If we come across any cabbits, I want to be prepared!"


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 9, 2003)

"Yeah, adventure is good. So, um, where *are* we going? Shouldn't we think about this for a second?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

"And also I think we should be concerned about little critter retribution for their fallen comrade. Who here is not armed?" James-Festy asks, before raising his own hand.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 10, 2003)

"Ooh!  Me!  Me!  I want a gun!  I've got some dice, but that doesn't count!  I call the next weapon-type thing we find, be it Pokemon, Cabbit or Transformation Pen!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

"Well I'll jump onto the que and say I 'shotgun' the next firearm. Call me crazy but I don't think I'll get anything good from using something out of a cartoon, unless its a gun of course, they're an exception," James-Festy replies.

He cracks almost all the joints in his hands quite loudly and then makes gunfire noises.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 10, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *"Ooh!  Me!  Me!  I want a gun!  I've got some dice, but that doesn't count!  I call the next weapon-type thing we find, be it Pokemon, Cabbit or Transformation Pen!" *




"Pikachu isn't a weapon!" Mario says as he walks along with the others. "And if we found any weapons, are you sure you'll resist the temptation touse it when you shouldn't? Look at what that wand has done to James.Oh, and should anyone find a golden ring that makes you disappear, leave it alone and run!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

James-Festy laughs but soon becomes thoughtful.

"Now that I think of it thats actually something we would have to look out for and avoid, holy f," he says.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 10, 2003)

"You're not talking about my preciousssss are you?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

"Now you especially had better steer clear of it!" James-Festy warns Rom, "The little amount of you that I have come to know over the net I wouldn't trust near that thing."

He smiles wryly goes back to thinking.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 10, 2003)

"Just be glad you don't know the big part..." 

"Abd besides, I wouldn't side with Sauron, but with Saruman..."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 10, 2003)

"Rom, I'm serious, we are all consummate roleplayers, our knowledge of what we could find is probably our best weapon and our best warranty of survival, should things turn to bad."

"In your opinion, do these phenomena have an epicentrum, a place where it all started? If so, we should go in the direction 'strange' things are more frequent. Has anyone got a map of the campus and the city?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

Hanh rested her chin atop Matt's head.  "Hmm...well you can look up the map of campus pretty easily, or you can ask me.  I do go to this school you know."  Her dark eyes twinkled.  "I also know where to go around the town if you're looking for anything in particular."

"Oh I have a gold ring, and a silver one.  And some earrings to match...and a gold/silver watch," she added thoughtfully.  "But they don't make me invisible."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

"A gun," James-Festy says flatly.

"As long as you don't mind," he adds afterwards.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 10, 2003)

Jane sneers, her voice dropping lower than it was when she was he "Sauron is little more than a pansy-ass looser, I'ld bend him to my will and show him how to REALLY be Evil and take over a world, starting a..." She stops in the middle of a wicked smile.. "Um, did I just say that out loud?" She stops smiling as her voice returns to normal, and looks around, trying to see if there's anything weird around. "Something must be uh.. affecting me from around here."

She suddenly stops and lays down on the snowy ground, staring up at the clouds dreamily.

"Say, anyone got Yu-gi-oh cards?  I SUMMON THE DARK MAGICIAN!" Jane starts giggling like a little kid, and quickly bursts into a bout of hysterical laugher.

OOC: 
I am slowly going crazy, 1 2 3 4 5 6 split.
crazy going slowly am I, 6 5 4 3 2 1. SH|T.
I wanna be meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 10, 2003)

"Guns are good. Though I've played Call of Cthulhu in which guns just sucked. Everything we encountered had DR. So let's hope we find some more sailor wands."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

"Heh, say no more," James-Festy says with a wink.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *"A gun," James-Festy says flatly.
> 
> "As long as you don't mind," he adds afterwards. *




Hanh looks confused.  "Oh...hmm...I actually don't know any gun stores around here...but I wouldn't be surprised though.  Ithaca is not big on the violent.  We'll have to go a ways out into rural land to pick some of those up, or head over to Walmart.  Its about an hour and a half or so away."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

James shivers, he has only ever been in snow once before.

"Hour and a half eh? Bugger that!" he says, "And this Walmart place, I've heard the name before, it sounds like a supermarket. Do supermarkets sell guns here? I wouldn't be surprised considering..."


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 10, 2003)

"Jane, look, you're really starting to sound dangerous.  Considering that wand is supposed to be used for GOOD, do you REALLY think you should be the one to have it?"

Then he turns to Hanh. "So where's the nearest place I can find carrots?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 10, 2003)

"Could we forget about guns and carrots, please? Ok I tried to figure out my theory: we found Pikachu here, that darn wand here, nurse joy here, the first kobold here and Central Perk here. Now, if my theory is correct, we should go in this direction for the next 'odd' encounter."
Mario point vaguely towards north-west.

OOC: Hahn, I'm not sure I'm reading correctly Cornell Map, so I may be totally wrong (in this case please correct me) or it could be totally indifferent (in this case play along IC )


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 10, 2003)

"Six, can you drop the paladin behaviour for a moment ... or two ... or more. Let her have the wand, she had the courage to use it the first time."

"Well Mario, that is an interesting stategy. I say that's where we go."


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 10, 2003)

Curran looks up from the computer then does a double-take when he realizes everyone is gone.  He hurridly grabs his stuff and rushes off after them.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 10, 2003)

"Hey, I'm sure you wouldn't be making comments about 'courage' if she'd used it on YOU.  The courage to use something and the morals to use it wisely are not the same thing.  And it's hardly 'paladin' behaviour.  If I was a paladin here, I'd have already killed Jane for murder.  And if you wouldn't accept my Morals down your throat, I'd start shoving my sword down there instead. So **** you! Pfff..."


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 10, 2003)

"Yeah Six, let me tell ya that you've been whining to do the GOOD thing more than Jane's been complaining about her body."

"And if you were a paladin, I would have been a wizard, and after killing Jane, you wouldn't have a sword left...or a body to use it."

"To explore the unknown, that takes a certain amount of courage. It's like when you find a potion and you drink it, without identifying it. Or in this case use a wand."

"And if he had used it on me, to find out what it does, it would have been double courage. To use something magical on my without asking might get you hurt...if the effect is bad of course. If however, he would've asked, I might've agreed and then it would be my fault that I got hurt, and that is an entirely different situation."


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 10, 2003)

"Ahh...yes.  I remember it clear as day now." Six does his best impression of J-James, "Hello Mr. Kobold, do you mind if I try to blow your face off you with this wand here?" then he changes to a very strange sounding one, "Oh no, not at all.  After all, you've got lots of courage to try to kill me." switches back to his own voice, "BOOM!" Then impersonates Jane, "Hey!  He's not dead you guys!  Get them!" and finally switches back to his own voice. "Now, I don't know about you, but I've always considered testing out weapons on innocent and unwilling people _cowardice_.  And gosh, I'm so sorry that I'm not acting like an NPC created using the ****ing Book of Vile Darkness!  I'm so sorry I'm not condoning Murder! I'm so sorry I don't support the idea that anyone with the balls-" he coughs, "to fire weapons at innocent people somehow is always in the right when it comes to who should be in possession of that weapon!  Gosh I'm _soooo_ sorry!" He pauses for a second "Oh wait...I'm not."
Six mutters something in Glaswegian slang under his breath.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

Hanh covers her ears.

"Stop the madness!"

"Six, you can get carrots in any of the 8 cafeterias that are all over the school, not to mention a the TOPS grocery store we just passed on our way up here.  And Jane is not going to give you the wand unless she wants to, so you might as well give up trying to get it."

"Festy, you'll have to go to K-Mart or Walmart...the trashy cheap markets to buy a gun."

"Now Mario, you seemed to be having an idea here which involves going somewhere cuz I'm really cold and don't want to stand here forever.  We're standing outside the Gannet Medical Center facing Olin (if you're looking at your map)."


----------



## Douane (Feb 10, 2003)

"No gunshops 'round here?", Folkert looks up from his book.

Once again he has made use of his rather famous ability to not be noticed by anyone around him. 

"That's rather strange, I think. I always assumed the Ithaca Gun Company, famous for their shotguns, was named after this place. But then, perhaps academic life is not nearly as cutthroat as it is in Germany, so you won't need guns on the campus."

"So," returning the book to his backpack, "what do we do now? ... In my opinion, Mario has a good plan. Moral and philosophy discussions are quite nice, however, I would rather cut to the heart of this matter and ensure we won't be victims of another of these 'anime accidents'."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 11, 2003)

(Kitana, I originally posted in your OOC thread on the first or second page that I wanted to just drop in sporadically and drop a few lines, then fade into oblivion every now and then, no need for stats and all that, it's still OK with you, right?)

A bleakly un-defined kid in a pair of jeans and a white T-shirt wanders aimlessly into the conversation. His pale skin hints a bit at the fact that he hates sunlight, heat, and any weather other than snow. He comes in, looks over at Rom, and reads a paragraph aloud which he has been preparing for quite a while.

"Defiler, prepare thineself for eternal oblivion! This is the last time you stand against me!" He pauses, examines Rom and Kris to see if they recognize that comment, then says, "Alright, can you at least 'GUESS' who I am?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

Hanh scratched the side of her head.  "Um...undead Harry Potter?"

OOC: Sure, you can pop in but you can't affect the world in anyway other than to talk if you're not statted up.  Meaning no dissemination of knowledge to assist them.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *His pale skin hints a bit at the fact that he hates sunlight, heat, and any weather other than snow.
> "Defiler, prepare thineself for eternal oblivion! This is the last time you stand against me!"
> 
> "Alright, can you at least 'GUESS' who I am?" *




OOC: 
VAMPIRE!!!!!!!!!!! *Bang*

IC: Jane is dreamily staring at the clouds and hasn't noticed anything that's been happening recently.
"Hey, is that a puppy dog?  I feel funny..."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 11, 2003)

"Jam... Jane you'll catch a pneumonia or worse if you stay there. get up, please." Mario says, with a worried look, then he notices the kid "Oh, another one who's asking for pneumonia. Kid, aren't you cold? You shouldn't go outside without your coat."

"I admit I'm not sure of my calculation, but I can't say anything until we check them. C'mon Jane you said you want an adventure. If everyone agrees let's go northwest." he confirms extracting his trusty compass.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 11, 2003)

Rom raises and eyebrow. "Riiiiiiiiiiiiight, so when have I stood against you?" 

[kris isn't playing]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 11, 2003)

James-Festy looks blankly at the person.

"You're another Enworlder aren't you?" he says and eyes the anonymous person suspiciously, "Hmm, seems that question is for others to answer, I'll stay quiet now."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 11, 2003)

"As long as we don't just stand around here, I'm fine. Altho we _might_ get a random encounter á la Final Fantasy if we just walk around."


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 11, 2003)

"I guess we'll just need to find some enemy-away materia, then..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 12, 2003)

"Wait... if Kris isn't here..."

"Ah, James."

"Well, if you can't remember, 'Defiler, prepare thineself for eternal oblivion', then maybe you can recall what 'steak in a blender' is."

(Yep, Kitana, I just don't want to worry about combat and all that, I wanted to just glamour away.)

"Oh, and as for the cold, I think I have to make it. I didn't pack before leaving home."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

Jane jumps up with startling quickness and rushes at the new guy.

"CREAMY!  you think YOU'RE cold?  Look at ME!" She gestures to her *very* revealing outfit.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

"Hey, like wait a sec... If you're creamy that, like, means... WE'VE, LIKE, GOT A MOD!!!!  Can you, like, edit the world to make me into, like, me again?"

She stops "So, like, why the hell do I, like, keep saying Like?" She then shrugs and turns back to the others "So, Northwest?  Like, OK."  SHe then starts skipping off in that direction.

OOC: weeee... Someone get me some vallum.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 12, 2003)

"Right, so you're Creamsteak. You certainly made an entrance... And what was the quote about?"

"Don't mind Jane btw, she always feel a little naked without her whip..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 12, 2003)

> "CREAMY! you think YOU'RE cold? Look at ME!" She gestures to her *very* revealing outfit.




"Gah!" James-Festy says, "Don't show yourself off! You're a guy afterall remember!"

He averts his eyes for a moment.



> "Don't mind Jane btw, she always feel a little naked without her whip..."




"Kewl, she.. err.. he.. umm.. it has a whip?" he asks, glancing at Jane to see her wandering off, "Hey! Don't go off by yourself! Get back here!"

James-Festy hurries off to bring Jane back to the group.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

Jane (Who had, incedentally, been heading South b/c he/she has a TERRIBLE sense of direction) stops as other-James calls her back.
"I thought we were going that way?  Or are we gonna get my whip first?"
She turns to Hanh "Did you take my whip?  You're the only girl here, so it must've been you!  Plus you're an evil little girl, so..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

Hanh winked at Jane.  "Wow...I see you're getting more and more like yourself every moment!  Soon you won't know the difference, except for the missing...oh wait."  She stuck her tongue out at James.  "That's no difference."

"Actually I know a store that has alot of very kewl knives and swords here in Ithaca...its down in the Commons, the main downtown of the city and is called 3D Light.  They have a whole collection of bongs which they like to call...uh...water containers...?  Anyway, leather whip, chains, dog collars...everything that could make a girl like you happy."  She squeezed Jane's cheek, jiggling her head back and forth.  "Right?"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 12, 2003)

"Hmm...sounds a lot like Hellfire back in Glasgow.  'Cept for the swords.  I take it that shop is near a shop where I can get carrots?" Six turns to face the direction of what he thinks is town.  Then, to no-one in particular, he says  "If I'd known _this_ was going to happen, I'd have brought _my_ whip..."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 12, 2003)

"You have a whip? What kind of guy are you? No. Wait. I don't actually want to know that. But where _are_ we going?"
Wille is starting to get a bit frustrated by the lack of direction, but not really being a leader-type himself he doesn't start leading anybody anywhere.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 12, 2003)

Mario ignores all the fuss about guns, knives and carrots.

"Creamsteak? Nice to meet you...Anthony, right? I'm Lichtenhart/Mario. Have you noticed all the strange things that are happening? We're going to investigate. This way, folks."

He starts leading the party northwestward, periodically checking with his compass.


----------



## Douane (Feb 13, 2003)

_Whips and carrots, oh my!_ 

"Folks, I think, Mario has the best plan 'round here. Since he seems to know where he's going, we should follow him.

Perhaps there'll be some opportunity later on for dog collars and the like."

_Ugh!_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

Mario and company continues to walk northwest and passes by the Student Union building aka Willard Straight Hall.  From there he can see out beyond the big hill its sitting on to the vastness of the valley that Cornell University and Ithaca sits in.  The huge glacier that became Cayuga lake, part of the Finger Lakes, stretching far beyond, partly iced over at the end by Stewart Park.

They're getting closer to McGraw Tower, a large stone tower with a clock on top that rests next to Uris Library, one of serveral libraries on campus.  Lights are on, but he doesn't see any people around yet other than our intrepid group.

There's the huge slope coming up, now covered in snow that leads down to some undergraduate dormitories.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 13, 2003)

"Wanna bet that's now a wizard's tower?" Wille says, pointing at the clock tower.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2003)

"Um... about the moderator thing. I had to make an oath to piratecat concerning 'never changing another DMs decision, nomatter how bad it was', and trust me, I've been tempted."

"Oh, and as for wizards tower, if I had money, I'd make a bet. For now, I'm just going to ghost off a bit. Oh, and Mario, thank you for remembering that it was Anthony. Don't mind if I seem distracted, I'm supposed to be at school right now."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

Jane's a bit sad that she doesn't get her whip... or collar... or... other... stuff, but she follows along behind, 

"TO THE WIZARDS TOWER!!!" Sailor-Jane starts running towards the tower, stopping and turning around as she gets ahead of the rest "You guys commin or what?  I wanna finish this so we can get down to that 3D Light place."  She smiles and then twirls around to continue on.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 13, 2003)

Six, suddenly hit with the desire to feel home again, forgets all the arguing and runs after Jane. "TO THE TOWER!  COME ON!  WAIT UP, JANE!"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

Jane waits until There are at least 2 people with her, then continues on with them (Slower than she was going though.. Normal speed this time, so she doesn't loose them.)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

As everyone trudges closer, this is what they see (except with snow--see attached picture).  Everything is dark, but the lights remain and no one is in sight...that is until they round the corner.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

Huge wooden doors, as if the entrance to a grand keep stood in the front and lead into the media area of the library.  Standing in front of the door is a frightening looking creature, huge and burly...nearly eight feet tall with yellow fur and red eyes.  He is the ugliest thing anyone has ever seen and is dressed in archaic armor and carrying a hefty mallot on one shoulder.

OOC: Oops oh well...can't edit the picture at work...but you guys know what it is without the added signature....


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 13, 2003)

Six stares for a moment, then smiles. "So, guys...who's going to kill HIM?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 13, 2003)

"I aint gonna kill him just because he looks ugly. That is just sooooooooo barbaric."

"I suggest you go talk to him, see if he wants to let us in"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 13, 2003)

"What?  He has red eyes, and that's why we killed that kobold!  And **** no, I'm talking to him!  I want to be killed just as much as I want to] kill!  He's looks like a bloody super-ned!  He just has a big hammer instead of a half-brick and a broken bottle!"

OOC: A ned is just about the worst sort of person you could possibly meet, but twice as worse because they're Glaswegian.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 13, 2003)

Mario steps forward carefully, and, remaining at a safe distance from that hammer, he politely asks the creature: "Hello, may I ask you where are you from?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

The creature turns its crimson eyes upon Mario, coming out of its reverie and finally noticing the group approaching.  A hiss of steam comes out between its fangs as it raises the mallot to point at Mario.

Whatever else comes out of the creature's mouth sounds like some kind of grunting gutteral language that nobody understands, hard, fast and demanding.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

Jane looks at Six "OH no mr hypocrit, you aint getting off THAT easily!!  Your the high and mighty one who wanted to talk, so GO TALK."  And she shoves him with all her might towards the bug-bear thing.  "If your theory is right then you shouldn't be in any danger, unless you're willing to admit that you were full of sh*t."
She steps back away from him and crosses her arms, leaning against a nearby wall.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 14, 2003)

"My point exactely Jane."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 14, 2003)

The huge yellow furred creature now turns its attention to Six.  Some not so pleasent slobber comes out of its mouth as it speaks again, the language completely incomprehensible to the group.  Some of the spittle lands on Six and barely misses Mario&Pikachu...Pikachu is huddling against Mario, clearly frightened of the big thing.

Waving the mallot/hammer dangerously, the big yellow thing continues to yell at the them.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 14, 2003)

"From my own guess at translation here I would suspect that the creature is telling us to identify ourselves or f off," James-Festy says, "Judging by our current situation in the armament department I'd say the better call is for us to f off. We can sidetrack this little fortress and return later with sharp and shiny things, who likes that?"

James-Festy walks aproximately thirty metres away from the bugbear and waits for anyone to join him, hopefully someone who knows the way.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 14, 2003)

"Pfff...Jane, you can talk to it if you like.  If you get smashed into a bloody pulp, its not my problem.  I never said anything about talking.  I wanted to leave the damn things ALONE.  I don't get hurt, they don't get hurt.  And leaving this thing alone is exactly what I propose we do.
If it attacks us, then we can attack it, but I'm not attacking it UNTIL it starts something.  
This is not hypocritical.  This is called 'self-defence'."

Six steps back from the Bugbear.  About 2 meters, and gets ready to run.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 14, 2003)

"I'd say you have it about right, Festy. I don't really wan to see if my prediction was right _that_ much."
Wille stays away from the buggie.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2003)

"Wusses."  Jane steps forward to face the bugbear from about 2 meters away, points at herself saying "ME", then points at the tower saying "GO THERE", and starts moving around the bugbear slowly (Half speed) and cautiously, ready to get out of the way if it lunges/attacks.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 15, 2003)

"Don't mind her." Mario says to the bugbear, pointing at Jane and then tapping his forefinger on his temple.
He takes his sandwich soneone so kindly took away from the bar, bites it and offer it to the creature, with a smile, while he pets Pikachu to reassure him.
If the bugbear accepts the offer, he points at his chest and says slowly "Mario", then he pints at the creature with an interrogative look.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

The second Jane gets too close for comfort, the creature suddenly roars loudly at her, enough to shake the foundations of the tower if need be.  Throwing both its arms wide in the air, hammer poised high, it flashed yellowy teeth and a hiss of rotting breath and stinking spittle at the woman, distracted from anything that Mario had said.  Muscles rippled along its  powerful body, a body that dwarfed the girl and the rest of her companions by a couple feet at least.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 15, 2003)

Mario grabs Jane by the wrist and pull her away from harms way, then he repeats his gesture about Jane, and his offer to the bugbear.

"Well, if he wanted to kill you, he would have already done, so let's try to be friendly, ok?" He says to his fiends, while he continue to pet Pikachu, thinking he had been scared by the humanoid's roar.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lichtenhart _*while he continue to pet Pikachu, thinking he had been scared by the humanoid's roar. *




Pikachu is trying to squeeze into Mario's shirt and shivering not from the cold but from the fear of the very big and scary monster...to which a little mouse like him would be a snack in one bite.

Mario successfully manages to pull Jane back a meter or so away from the big beast and that seems to calm it down.  Though when Mario speaks, all it does is stare at him blankly.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 15, 2003)

"Oh ****." Six is suddenly twice as far away as before.  "People, let's just leave the damn thing alone. Please?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 15, 2003)

"What is the problem? He can't take *all* of us... You know, as Darkwolf always says when he leaves IRC 'When you're in a room with an angry dragon and a halfling, remeber you do not have to outrun the dragon, you just have to outrun the halfling.' So I guess I'll take a headstart in case you really piss this ... thing off..."

And Rom moves to James Festy.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 15, 2003)

"Isn't that what I already said? Go, go go!"
Wille starts walking away from the humanoid, not really trusting his skills to fight a Big Mean Thing (tm).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2003)

"Shweeeet," James-Festy says as his comrades start approaching, "Now we can get on with more constructive things."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

Jane crosses her arms and looks at the thing, tapping her feet.
"If you can't get through something, GO AROUND it."

And with that she runs forwards, tumbling and leaping tryign to get past the thing 
(Tumble check, +9, to get past him without AoO's, then continue going (I've got a +10 to my move rate from Fast class... That makes Jane almost as fast As I am in RL..  )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2003)

James-Festy scowls at Jane's actions.

"Is he trying to get killed?" he asks those near him then yells at Jane, "OI! JANE YOU PSYCOTIC BIMBO! GET OVER HERE BEFORE YOU GET B SLAPPED WITH A MORNING STAR!"

He expects Jane to react more to the bimbo statement than the warning of possible harm, if s/he reacts at all.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 16, 2003)

"Heh. **** this, I'm in no mood to get beaten up, though I don't mind seeing it happen to Jane." He turns, and starts walking slowly.  Over his shoulder, he shouts "GO JANE GO! SPLAT!"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 16, 2003)

"As much as I like Jane's figure, I think I'll opt to not watch this."
Wille keeps his back turned towards Jane's imbeding doom. If he hears the hammer swooshing through the air, he'll cover his ears.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

OH ye *Flip* of little *Roll* Faith *sprint*
Doncha know I'm very nimble...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 16, 2003)

ROUND ONE

Jane attempts to tumble past the yellow-furred creature without provoking an attack of opportunity but fails.

[Roll: 6(+9Tumble) with DC 20--Miss!]

Roaring with rage, the creature swings its heavy weapon around in haste to try and catch the nimble young woman.

[Roll: 16(+6Melee) with DEF 19--Hit!]
[Damage: 8(+2STRBONUS) = 10 points--ouch]

The huge blunt weapon comes crashing into Jane's back as she tumbles past and completely knocks her with a bang against the wall.

OOC:

INIT:
Festy: 19
Wille: 15
Mario: 13
Jane: 12
Creature: 11
Six: 10
Folkert: 9
Rom: 7
Matt: 7
Curran: 4

Okay, unless you posted that you were right beside Jane (and at this point its only Mario&Pikachu) everyone will need to take a full round move action to get close enough for Melee attack.  Otherwise, you can do ranged damage.  Everyone has one day from this post to post an action, otherwise you do nothing.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 16, 2003)

"I _didn't_ want to hear that."
_It seems we'll have to save Jane's butt. Oh well, maybe she'll be thankful._
Wille rushes to the rescue.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 17, 2003)

James-Festy shrugs.

"Damnit, I warned her," he says as he runs over.

He will pick up a big stick or something if he can spot one but will otherwise just punch the bugbear.

"I really shoulda brought that knife," he says to noone in particular.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2003)

ooc: Just one question:
Where did outside go? I was under the impression we were walking down a path and I could just roll past him on one side, I didn't know we were in a corridor.

IC: 
Jane wonders where the wall came from, but forgets about it for now, kicking upwards in a VERY dirty fighting manuever, while trying to dodge any retaliations.
"Shouldn't have done that, bugsie! I JUST WANT TO SEE THE TOWER!"

OOC: 
Dodge vs him, Defensive Martial arts vs him, and unarmed strike (Kick) +6 attack, 1d4+2 lethal damage.
AC vs him is now 21.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 17, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *ooc: Just one question:
> Where did outside go? I was under the impression we were walking down a path and I could just roll past him on one side, I didn't know we were in a corridor.
> . *




OOC:  He's standing guard in front of the door to McGraw Tower.  I'm assuming you're trying to roll past him to the door?  There's not much leeway there.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 17, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Huge wooden doors, as if the entrance to a grand keep stood in the front and lead into the media area of the library.  Standing in front of the door is a frightening looking creature, huge and burly...nearly eight feet tall with yellow fur and red eyes.  He is the ugliest thing anyone has ever seen and is dressed in archaic armor and carrying a hefty mallot  *




OOC: Here ya go...I did remember to tell you that he's standing in front of the door.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 17, 2003)

Mario steps back and begins to throw lots of snowballs to the bugbear, hoping to distract him from slaughtering Jane.
(Basically Aid Another action, to give her +2 to AC)

_Mental note: never ever touch that wand. It seems to bestow -12 to wis. Now I understand many things about Usagi._


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 17, 2003)

Six looks to everyone running over to Jane.  "Yep.  I warned her too." Six stays where he is.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 17, 2003)

"Doh! Women!"

Rom runs back to help Jane.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 17, 2003)

ROUND TWO

Festy, Wille, Rom run over to help Jane while Six, Folkert, Matt and Curran (oh Hanh too) stays where they are.

Mario takes a 5-foot drop so he doesn't provoke an attack of opportunity and grabs some snow balls.  Tossing them at the bugbear, he manages to annoy it enough that it loses some concentration on Jane.

[Roll:19 with DC10 adds +2 to Jane's DEF]

With skill unimaginable, Jane leaps into the air, smacking the bugbear a resounding kick to the stomach. 

[Dodge + Defensive MA: +2 to DEF]
[Roll: 17(+6) = Hit!]
[DMG: Roll: 3 +1(strbonus) = 4]

Grunting, it glares angrily at Jane, swinging its heavy weapon wildly but manages to miss the nimble girl thanks to Mario's snowballs.

[Roll: 6(+6) = Miss!]

Round TWO:

INIT:
Festy: 19
Wille: 15
Mario: 13
Jane: 12
Creature: 11
Six: 10
Folkert: 9
Rom: 7
Matt: 7
Curran: 4

One Day from this post to respond.

Festy, Wille, Rom and Jane are within Melee attack range.  Mario is 5 feet from melee.  Others are one full round movement away.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 17, 2003)

Six looks to Matt, Curran and Hanh.  "Hey!  Anyone got any popcorn?  This is just like in films!  Hopefully I won't need to pee halfway through this scene..."  Six keeps watching.  "Jane go splat..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 18, 2003)

Festy approaches the creature and as soon as he arrives he attempts to apply a kick to the back of the creautre's knee.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 18, 2003)

Rom runs to the creature and leaps, trying to reach the 'mallet' [disarm the bugbear.]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 18, 2003)

"LIke that, big-boy?  Try this on for size." Jane says while winding up for a B*tch-slap.  "Guys back up, don't get it angry at you or it'll come after you!"

OOC: Same as last time.  OH, btw, you forgot I get an additional +1 damage with melee attacks b/c of the Melee Smash talent, so my damage is 1d4+2, not 1d4+1.

And my AC with the +2 from snowballs (hehe..) is 23 now.

EDIT: Excelent.. A few more lvls and I should be almost up to par with RL.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 18, 2003)

Mario, lacking the free room now to continue harassing the bugbear with snowballs, lay Pikachu on the ground away from the fight so he won't get hurt ("Stay away, Pika, I don't want that big bad beast to hurt you. Don't worry for me, I'll be fine."), and goes helping rom to disarm  the humanoid.

(Again Aid Another, this time to give him +2 to his disarm roll. I'd like to point out that since he's trying to disarm with both his hands, he should be treated like wielding a medium weapon for disarming purposes.)


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 18, 2003)

[Really, where is that rule? We've been looking all over the PHB for it but we were unable to find it...]


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 18, 2003)

OOC: Umm...you do know we're playing d20 modern, right? 
Check under the skills chapter of the Modern SRD.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 18, 2003)

Defense 17 thanks to Defensive MA.

Wille leg sweeps the big yellow teddy bear. (Has Combat Throw feat and will use an Action Die unless failing miserably in the roll)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

ROUND THREE

Festy snaps his kick into the Bugbear, connecting with a thud, but his inexperience kick (no Combat Martial Arts) barely seems to affect it.

[Roll:17 Hit! DAM: 3 non-lethal]

The bugbear takes this chance to swing his club, but only clips Festy's shoulder for a painful smack.

[Roll: 17(+6): Hit! DAM: 4]

Wille tries to connect with the bugbear but misses as the bear swings for Festy.

[Roll:4(+3) Miss!]

Mario holds his action so that he can assist Rom with disarming and stops throwing snowballs.  (lose +2 to AC for Jane)

Jane swings her arm around and slaps the bugbear with smash that makes it roar angrily at her.  Red eyes glow brilliantly and its attention is now solely focused on her.

[Roll:18(+6) Hit! DAM: 3]

Swinging that massive weapon around, the bug bear lands a sickening thud on Jane's chest, knocking her backwards.  Teeth, sharpened and yellow, gleamed as it took a moment to drool at the young woman.  Whatever it says, its something Jane is pretty sure she doesn't want to know.

[Roll:19(+6) Hit!  DAM:11]

EDITED:

Rom and Mario jump at the beast in unison after that, trying their best to wrest the weapon from the creature.  It roars and tugs, slamming it into Mario, but Rom is unable to get the weapon into his hand dispite Mario's assistance.

Everyone else is staring at them in disbelief.

Okay...one day from the edited time of this post a response for the next round.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 19, 2003)

Festy grimaces as the club barely connects with him.

"Gah! Fin' Oath!" he says a he attempts another kick, but this time attempting to trip the bugbear.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 20, 2003)

Jane cries out in pain (32 HP - 10 first hit - 11 second hit = 11 HP left).  "DON'T YOU KNOW YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO HIT WOMEN?" She groans in pain, seeing her opponent ready to strike her again.  Shaking her head after the last smack, she glares at the thing and tries to get away from it, and blasts it with the heart-wand/rod/thingie after she's a good distance away.

OOC: 5' step back (Doesn't provoke AoO), then Tumble 20' away towards an open area (just in case he's still got the range to hit me), then shoot with wand while moving rest of distance. (Total 45' away from it)


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 20, 2003)

[*Beep* *Beep* Attention: The Bugbear is NOT disarmed!]

Rom tries to disarm again.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 20, 2003)

OOC: AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!  DAMN YOU ROM!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IC: *sigh* Six continues to make sarcastic comments, and STILL does nothing.

OOC: IHATEYOUIHATEYOUIHATEYOUIHATEYOUIHATEYOUIHATEYOUIHATEYOUIHATEYOUIHATEYOUIHATEYOUIHATEYOUIHATEYOUIHATEYOU!
Ok, I don't _hate_ you, but suffice it to say I am less than happy with the current state of affairs.
What makes it worse is that _I_ don't want Jane to die anymore, but Six does.  Now I'm not even roleplaying me anymore!
Worse still, now that this Bugbear isn't disarmed, there is a very real chance that Jane _will_ die.  And that would suck.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 20, 2003)

[read my previous post]


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 20, 2003)

[removed]


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 20, 2003)

[read the IC OOC thread in Talking the Talk]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 21, 2003)

Mario once again tries to help Rom disarming the beast before it kills someone.

(Aid Another action again, let's see what happens this time)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 22, 2003)

ROUND FOUR

Festy tries to trip the huge beast but misses as it spins around to slam the huge club smack into his stomach, knocking the wind out of him.

[Roll: 11(2): 13 Miss!]
[AoO: 18(6): Hit!  DAM: 7] to Festy

Jane realizes that she is hurting bad, and the beastie is looking at her a bit hungrily.  Making a mad dash backwards, she withdraws 40 feet away to safety to lick her wounds.

Now that his primary prey is out of the way, the creature is furious and turns its attention toward who is definitely there.  Seeing that Rom is still trying to disarm, the creature heaves its club and smacks him painfully just as Hanh lets fly some dice she's dragged out of her pocket to help her friends.

[Roll: 19(2): Hit! DAM: 3] to Beastie
[Roll: 9(+6): Hit!  DAM: 9] to ROM

Mario jumps in to try and assist Rom in disarming while Pikachu looks on worriedly, the yellow mouse glowing with electricity in consernation.  The two don't manage to get the weapon from the creature who looks even angrier now.

[Roll: 10 for DC 10]
[Roll: 2(+2+4) vs 4(+2+4)] Disarm Failed!

Everyone else is staring slack-jawed...although it is definitely very dangerous for Wille to be doing that while deep in melee...

INIT:
Festy: 19
Wille: 15
Mario: 13
Jane: 12
Hanh: 11
Creature: 11
Six: 10
Folkert: 9
Rom: 7
Matt: 7
Curran: 4

OOC: Okay you have one day to post combat response or you do nothing


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 22, 2003)

While everyone is fighting...suddenly the building begins to shake with the sounds of bells playing a song that Matt and Hanh recognize as the Cornell University Alma Mater....the sound seems to be coming from the top of the clock tower.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 22, 2003)

James stumbles back from the bugbears blow, obviously in pain but seeming to enjoy the fight. This time round he swings his fist towards the beast's kidney.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 22, 2003)

Six stops his comments to listen to the bells.  He also makes a poor attempt at humming along with the tune, but since he hasn't heard the tune before, that's understandable. "Hey!  That was pretty good!  The best I've heard from any bells back in Britain is the 'dun dun dun don...don don dun dun' (the eight note tune they play in Westminster) tune that you hear all the time."  He then proceeds to hum it a little better than before.

And yep, he does bugger all this round.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 22, 2003)

"Wha? I just had a feeling like I was somewhere else."
Wille resumes giving the bugbear a whuppin.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2003)

Beastie get blasted.
Me point stick, use heart.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

ROUND FIVE

Festy-James tries another swing at that damned creature but it swings its club to block him, landing a solid thud against Festy-James.  He tumbles backwards into the wall behind him with a sickening crunch of pain.

[Roll:17(+2) Miss!]
[AoO:18 Hit! DAM: 9] to Festy-James

Seeing his friend hurt, Wille is spurred onward to defend Festy but his attack goes wild, glancing ineffectively off the creatures back.

[Roll: 8(+2) Miss!]

Jane let's fly two hearts at the creature.  Her insides struggle again as if to change, but then returns back to the Jane-shape as the creature roars in pain and turns its ferocity at Jane.

[DAM: 7] to bugbear

Hanh does perfect shot, beautifully smacking the creature between the eyes but it seems to do little damage anyway.

[Roll: 20 Hit! Roll Crit:16(1): No!  DAM: 2]

Within range, the bug bear takes a swipe at Wille but misses terribly due to its pain.

[ATT:8 Miss!]

Everyone else is staring when all of a sudden the doors burst open, flinging inward with a huge BANG!  In the darkness a figure begins to make its way outward into the snow.

_"Who dares disturb me?"_ a thin raspy voice echoes into the cold snow as bright eyes pierce through the combatants.  His hands seem to burn in the night.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 23, 2003)

Wille steps away from the bugbear, staring wide eyed at the newcomer.
"Ra... Raistlin Majere?"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 23, 2003)

Six leans over to the people standing beside him (Curran and Hanh, I believe). "Who the hell is Raistlin Majere?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 23, 2003)

Festy coughs as he straightens after colliding with the wall.

"Heh, I'm tougher than I thought," he says, "but I think my limits here. I gotta pull out people, good luck."

Festy makes a bee-line towards those who chose to stay out of the fight. Bent over wheesing he hardly notices the new guy appear. He spits some bloody saliva into the snow to the side before talking.

"Not more enemies," he says to those nearby, seeing the robed figure he calls out, "Hey! Call your goon off!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

Those eyes stare at Wille coldly while he spoke to the bugbear.  "Adolfus, let the little ones go for now."

The yellow-furred creatured whined plaintively but he moved aside to lick his wounds, alternatively giving Jane dirty looks among others.  His heavy club dragged along the ground beside him as he stood to one side of the new open doors.

Slowly the man at the doors took in everyone present before resting on Wille.  "You remind me of someone familiar," he mutters under his breath but then his raspy voice grows louder.  "Speak!  Why do you disturb the tower at the hour of bewitching?"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 23, 2003)

From very far away, and ready to run like hell, Six speaks up. "Well, you see, the various Prime Material Planes seem to be collapsing in on one another, and we're looking for a way to restore our world back to normal, or at least to figure out just what is happening.  And you see, Jane there," He points in Jane's direction, "Thought that since this is a tower, and bad things usually come from people who live in towers, that who ever lived here now might be the person causing this.  Speaking of which, _are_ you causing this, Mr. Majere?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2003)

"OH come on.. Raistlin?  This can't be Raistlin!  Raistlin's like a big-time, super-powerful mage who's in league with some sort of lich type guy, and killed all the gods, isn't he?" Jane 'hmph's, rubbing her wounds as she gets closer, keeping her eye on the bugbear.  "And if he really IS raistlin then we're kinda screwed... Hey wait a sec.. Maybe Elminster's around, too.. Now THERE's a spell duel I'ld LOVE to see!"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 23, 2003)

"Yeah...Jane!  Who the hell is this guy?  What setting's he from?  I don't recognise him!"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2003)

Jane nonchalantly turns away from the man, to speak to Six.  "Well, if this IS Raistlin, then he's the big-ass powerful mage from Dragonlance.  I've never read it, but my friend Matt's allways talking about it.  Basically he's like Elminster but not as good-hearted."  She turns back to the man.  "SO ARE you Raistlin, or what?  And if so, what time frame are you from?  The weak period, the killing-gods period, or the whatever-happend-after-that-b/c-I-forgot-what's-next era?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

Each time the name "Raistlin Majere" is mentioned, the man seems to get a twitch on one eyebrow until he finally snaps.  "Enough!  That is my name...stop  yelling it to the hills, young woman."  His eyes peer intently at Jane..._all_ of Jane.  "And who are you?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2003)

"Name's Jim... or at least it USED to be.  Now cuz of this wand." Jane starts waving the wand around carelessly "I'm a chick named Jane.. As you are currently noticing.  I didn't know RAISTLIN MAJERE was such a perv.  OH, by the way, do you know how to turn me back into a guy again?  I was originally a 6 foot tall, super studly beautiful, fast, muscular, perfect version of a man.  Think you can do that?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 23, 2003)

Wille winces as Jane describes the 'perfect man'. He then starts thinking out aloud.
"Let's see... black robes... no Caramon... still golden skin... This is right after the War of the Lance for you, isn't it?"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 23, 2003)

"You can call me Six, if you like.  Hey, if you're a mage, is there any chance that you could help me find a half-cat, half-rabbit familiar that can turn into a large crystalline spaceship at will?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 23, 2003)

"Six, he's from Dragonlance, the weirdest thing you're going to get is a gully dwarf."
Wille turns back to address Raistlin, nodding his head at him.
"Sorry, forgot to introduce myself. I'm Wille, I've followed your story. Pretty impressive."


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 23, 2003)

"My name is Rom. And are you really capable of killing Gods?", Rom says with awe in his voice.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 24, 2003)

"Dragonlance, eh?" Festy says, "I read a Dragonlance book once I'm pretty sure. It was good. It was about these dragon-people critters trying to find eggs..."

Festy trails off, rambling about what little he can remember.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 24, 2003)

Raistlin just glared at everyone before turning around and walking back into the tower, mumbling something about 'idiots' and 'cross-dressers' under his breath.  The doors begin to close again, the bug bear shuffling after his master with his club dragging along in the snow behind him.

From way back where they stood, Hanh and Matt broke out into run toward the door.  Curran opted to run in the other direction all the way back to Nurse Joy and a place safer than this to hide out in.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 24, 2003)

Seeing those around him moving away, Festy tries to decide who to follow.

"Safety or comrades?" he asks himself, he shrugs a little painfully and hurries after Matt and Hanh, "Comrades it is."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2003)

Jane glowers after Raistlin "I don't care WHO he is, that was rude." She runs as fast as she can after Hanh/Matt/Festy, and then runs with them into the tower. (Through the door, not *Smack* into the tower wall)


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 24, 2003)

Six looks to back, and then to the tower.  "Hmm...Let me see...I can not die, or I can follow the others until I get that wand...Oh, I am SO going to regret this later..." He runs after Jane.


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 24, 2003)

"Live for the Swarm!!!" Rom shouts as he runs after Six and Jane.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 24, 2003)

"Raistlin's tower? Brr..."
Wille runs in too, hoping that Kit will be glowing some more.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 24, 2003)

Mario picks up his familiar.
"Pikachu, I know what you're thinking, but if we let them go alone, they'll surely get killed, or do something atrociously silly that will end in the world utter destruction... Yes, yes, we will be careful."
He sneaks in behind Wille


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 25, 2003)

The door closed with a bang behind the intrepid group, plunging them into eerie darkness.  For a moment all they could hear was the labored breathing of the bugbear and the soft scratching of the wizard's shoes against the stone floor.

Then someone hiccupped.

Hanh flashed a bright golden glow, but just before it could reach the others, a pale gaunt hand reached out and caught her by the arm, halting the whole process.

"What was that?" Raistlin rasped out, his voice insistent and curious.  He didn't wait for her to answer and started dragging the much smaller woman up the winding stairscase.  "Come."

"Heeey..." she complained, trying not to trip.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 25, 2003)

"Hey, I know you aren't really into the woman business, but some respect wouldn't hurt. She just hiccuped."
Wille starts walking after the departing pair.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 25, 2003)

"Hey! Leave her be! As interesting as you may find bodily functions of the disposal of gas to be, I believe there's no reason to take on an unwilling subject," Festy says angrily, he then turns to his friends, [whisper]"God damn! How are we going to do this?"[/whisper]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 25, 2003)

Raistlin continued to ignore them.  

Thump...thump...as he dragged Hanh up the stairs, although it looked like any minute now Hanh would retaliate and the wizard would go flying downstairs, magical powers or no.  Although the big bugbear following right behind might not appreciate it too much.  While Hanh debated the specifics, it gave him enough time to reach the top of the tower.

The room atop looked like something out of the Hunchback of Notre Dame with bells everywhere...the possible source for the melody played earlier.  All kinds of things decorated the room, ranging from thick worn tomes with odd inscriptions to bubbling beakers of various colors to just the strangest things any of them had ever seen...or want to see.

Suddenly loud thud echoed from the other side of the room as a voice boomed out.  "You cheated!"  They could see two old men, one dressed in white, the other in grey and a turned over chessboard between them.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 25, 2003)

Festy sees an opportunity and rushes over to the arguing wizards.

"Excuse me, Gandalf the Grey and Saruman the White," he says hurriedly, bowing in respect nonetheless, "It seems Raistlin has taken our friend and is refusing to let her go, could you help us? I assure you she has done nothing to deserve the treatment she is receiving."

Festy does his best to straighten himself up though he is obviously quite soundly beaten. He hopes they're not enemies yet, the chess game giving him some hope. He also hopes that he can have a shower and get changed soon, but not before the safety of his comrades is assured.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 25, 2003)

Six snickers. "Hey!  Its the Wizard Wrestling Federation!"  At the same time, while continuing to make such comments, he leans over to Jane (assuming she followed) and speaks quietly between comments. "How quickly do you think you could get the wand up to fire at him?  If this Raistlan person doesn't let go of Hanh, we'll never get any more powerful, and Hanh might be in danger.  And if we're lucky enough that Hanh flashes just as he lets go of her, we might be strong enough to stop him for a while at least."


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 25, 2003)

"Maybe Six, we can just kick Raistlin in the junk. He doesn't seem that impressive to me. And these two idiots", Rom nods to the other two wizards, "just know telekinesis, so that's not a big problem either. I'd almost say that, apart from the Bugbear, our chance are good..."


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 25, 2003)

OOC: I was talking _really_ quietly.  Almost whispering to _Jane_.  But, oh well.

"What if we all put our hands on the wand and fired it three times?  Hanh could kick Rasin, and Gandalf and Saruman are too distracted at the moment.  And perhaps the Bugbear would even fall for the oldest trick in the book..."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2003)

"Let Her go, Raistlin, we like it when she glows! Please, just tell us why you're all here?" Jane keeps the wand in her hanhd (hehe I made a pun) and looks around sternly, ready to shoot anyone who does something violent against HER(still mad about that btw), or her friends, speaking back to Six "Don't. Touch. It... Please.  And don't you keep up with ANYTHING? They'd have to be Wizards Wrestling Entertainment, the Federation is no more."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 26, 2003)

Raistlin took Hanh over to the white wizard and immediately started speaking to him in low tones that no one else could make out.  Every once in a while he points to Hanh with his free hand, gesturing violently at her, then at him, then at the white wizard who looked thoughtful.

Shrugging, Hanh reached over to a table and picked up something that looked rather like a round flat circle off one of the plates.  She took a big bite and chewed thoughtfully while waiting.

The grey wizard brushed off his robes, chuckling to himself before realizing that they had company.  "Welcome!" he called out breezily heading over to the rest of the group.  "What brings you here?"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 26, 2003)

"I'll show you a magic spell, you (*^@%(*&#," Matt speaks up in a fairly calm voice, but strangely loud and with a dangerous undertone.  Then he charges and leaps to tackle Raistlin.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 26, 2003)

"Umm, sorry Gandolf but did you hear my request from before?" Festy says hurriedly.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 26, 2003)

"_We're_ here because _you're_ here.  Strange things are happening, and we'd quite like our universe back.  Wait...what am I saying?"  He turns to the others "What _are_ we doing?  Do we really want to stop this?  I mean, what's happened so far has been mostly good!  Once we get magical abilities, we're doing fine!" Then he turns back to Gandalf "Actually, we're looking for a Girdle of Gender Changing.  Jane here used to be called James, and we need to change her back.  Do you know where we can find one?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 26, 2003)

"I'm pretty sure some ogre just south of the Friendly Arm Inn has one..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 27, 2003)

The grey wizard glances back and then looks startled as he sees Matt go tackling Raistlin to the floor.  "Oh wait!  Stop!" he rushes over to try and stop the fight before it gets out of hand but the white wizard seems to think the whole thing is funny and starts chuckling.

Meanwhile, Raistlin is taken completely by surprise as he and Matt fly to the floor in a heap.  His grip on Hanh still remained firm and she gets knocked off the chair as well, the round object goes flying into the air.

"Ah!" she exclaims as first Raistlin and then Matt fall on top of her in their pseudo-tackle-wrestling-whatever-ness.  "Get off!  Get off! Heavy!"

Raistlin starts to give off a faint glow himself, but unlike Hanh's glow, his seems to make him appear more hardy.  While he's glowing, he snaps at Matt, "Get off me."

INIT:

Raistlin 20
Matt 19
Grey Wizard 19
Wille 18
Festy 15
Jane 14
Bugbear 13
Hanh 12
Six 12
White Wizard 10
Rom 9
Folkert 5
Mario 3


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

"OH POOH!  MATT, stop that right now you big lunkhead!  Kitty-Hanh, could you make him stop?" Jane waits to see what happens, keeping a hand on her wand and an eye on the bug-bear.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 27, 2003)

Festy looks on helplessly as a fight starts.

"Sorry guys, I'm too injured to be of any help," he says ashamedly.

Nonetheless he'll look for an object he could throw if required.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 28, 2003)

"That's enough!" The grey wizard booms out as he pulls apart Matt and Raistlin.  Standing in between them, he gives each a stern look, leveling one at the coughing wizard.  "What do you think you're doing, dragging a poor defenseless girl up here?"

"Hey!  I'm not defenseless!" Hanh interjected, rubbing her sore bum as she stood up.  "But I would like a cookie."

The bugbear grunted something unintelligible and probably not too nice either.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2003)

Jane turns to the Bugbear and speaks in Giberrian "Blak nuro-ta, Hoym.(big sh*thead, get lost.)"
"BOOBOOHEENEY!"

She then turns to Hanh. "SO you gonna start glowing again or what?" she giggles "Maybe if you glow enough I'll turn back... Speaking of which..." Jane turns to face the wizards.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 1, 2003)

Festy relaxes a little as Gandalf breaks up the fight.

"Thankyou Gandalf," he says with a smile.

He tries to find something to sit upon while Raistin gets told.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 1, 2003)

"Were surrounded by three mages who don't even have a clue that they don't belong together...what the  am I doing here?" Rom thinks.

He starts to move slowly towards the stairs.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 1, 2003)

Six looks at Raistlin, and following Jane's lead, slips into Glaswegian and makes a few insulting comments (that I couldn't possibly print here).  Then he walks over to the White Wizard. "So...do you know where one could find a Girdle of Gender Changing, or anything with a similar enchantment?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 1, 2003)

The bugbear glances at Jane when she speaks to him.  Showing her all his sharp   fangs, he lets his tongue slap around a bit at her before returning to that glowering yet interested look.  Apparently the bugbear really doesn't care that Jane used to be a man...and considers her attempts at conversation...bugbear flirting.

"I don't know," Hanh answers Jane's question, rubbing her head before shrugging.  "Maybe if I had some soda or something to drink I'll hiccup?" she offered.

The white wizard glances at Six, those old eyes seemingly holding on to his for a moment before he speaks.  "Gender-changing?  Why would you want that?  Why would anyone enchant such a thing?"

Meanwhile, Raistlin and Matt are glowering at each other with the grey wizard between them tsking.

"Raistlin...can't you see these youngsters came to us to solve a few problems!  If you want them on their way, let's help them and they'll leave."

"She has power.  I want it," the raspy wizard snapped, not taking his eyes off Matt while pointing at Hanh who was looking for cookies.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 1, 2003)

Six points at Jane. "'She' used to be a 'he'.  She wants to be a 'he' again, and that's why we need a Girdle of Gender Changing."  He then goes into his backpack and retrieves the bottle of Cola. "Hanh, try this."


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 1, 2003)

"Wow, who would ever have believe that a bottle of coke should be part of the standard adventuring kit? Are you prepared for everything Six?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 1, 2003)

"Why, where ever we go, some kind of violence has to break out?
First we had pikachu zapping Rom, then red-eyed thingies, then the bugbear here and now one of us is tackling one of the most powerful beings in the world. Well, his world, I'm not sure of the current."
Wille's shoulders slumb a bit.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 1, 2003)

Six smiles. "Nope, I'm just prepared for me being thirsty." He rummages through the bag. "Books...plastic cups..." he puts these on the ground beside the cola, "pencil...lucky dice...unlucky dice...crisp crumbs...ah!" He brings out a small bottle of orange liquid. "Now _this_, you won't find better stuff than this in any part of the world!  I went to great pains to get this through customs.  _This_ is a little taste of Scotland." He opens the bottle, quickly closes it as it starts to fizz out of the bottle, opens it again and takes a swig.  The bottle is labeled 'Irn-Bru'. Six smiles again.  "Anyone else want some?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 1, 2003)

"Really Six? Then let me try some..."

If Six gives Rom some of the orange liquid, Rom first smells before he drinks.

"Wille, I didn't get shocked by Pika."


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 1, 2003)

The drink smells slightly fruity, although it doesn't appear to smell of any one fruit, making it hard to pin down. The drink itself (assuming you do drink it) tastes similar, fruity, but not of any particular fruit.

OOC: Damn, it's kinda hard to describe Irn-Bru.  You really need to taste it on your own...


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 1, 2003)

"Hm, tastes a bit weird. But I think I like the other scottisch stuff better.", Rom says with a wink. "The drink that's a little more golden. And has 40 percent written somewhere."


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 1, 2003)

Six rolls his eyes. "Hmph.  Would you believe I'm a Scot who doesn't drink alcohol? I simply detest the stuff.  It's even worse than Sprite."


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 1, 2003)

"This is the point where I should say something like: "You betrayed your heritage." ...or something. But then again, I don't believe you."


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 1, 2003)

Six chuckles.  "When I was young, I couldn't have been more than 9, I picked up a Vodka and Coke believing it to be just normal Coke, and found the taste so horrid I sprayed it all over the Dining Room floor.  I never drank alcohol again until last year when someone spiked my drink.  Of course, not really having had any before this time, I got really drunk.  I said many embarrasing things, and woke up with such a headache that I was convinced the penalies outweighed any 'benefits' that drinking that stuff may have."


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 1, 2003)

"You suck Six. I had my first alcohol when I was 16, and have since then enjoyed the warm feeling of it, and I've never had any really bad effects, except for 1 picture in which I don't really look normal, but since I have the only copy of it, it's not a problem."


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 1, 2003)

Six just shrugs. "Whatever. You can drink if you want."  Then he turns back to the White Wizard. "So.  A Girdle of Gender Changing.  Do you know where we can find one or not?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 2, 2003)

Festy tries some of the drink and nods in appreciation of the taste.

"Now, to have some of this and vodka, that'd be nice," he says, handing it back to Six.

He sits back down and nurses his injuries, becoming somewhat creeped out by the looks the bugbear was giving Jane.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 2, 2003)

Wille smiles as his statement is proved partly false.
"Then my mind betrayed me and it was somebody else that did. Anyway, the point stays but lets leave it at that."
The finn then starts walking around the room, seeing if there are any objects he might recognize.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2003)

Jane moves to position as many people as possible between herself and the bugbear.
"OK, I now have ANOTHER reason to wanna go back.  PLEASE help me, one of you guys!" She turns to face the wizards "I WANNA BE A GUY AGAIN!!!!!!" Jane screams at the ceiling.

[size="-4"]"I need a drink."[/size] she mumbles, searching through her pack.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 3, 2003)

Wille smirks at Jane.
"Well, you could try showing that you belong to one of guys, but I'm not well educated in the ways of bugbear mating so I don't know how to do that.
Maybe one of us should try pulling you to a corner by the hair?"


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 3, 2003)

"We go to all this trouble, STILL not having tried prolonged isolation from the wand. Heeeeeere, wandy wandy wandy!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 4, 2003)

The grey wizard looked thoughtful for a moment at Jane and stretched out his hand.  "Well let me have a look at it," he suggests.

Hanh takes the soda the Six offers and takes a nice long sip.  Of course what she ends up doing is burping instead, covering her mouth with an excuse me.  Then she starts giggling which leads to more giggling which leads to...ah hah!

*hiccup*

Glowing once more, the young woman flashed brightly and before Raistlin could get to her, the glow extends to her companions giving them all the healthy glowy look which makes the wizard even more determined-looking.

OOC:

Up 3 Levels
Rom, Six, Wille, Jane

Up 2 Levels:
Festy, Mario

Up 1 Level:
Folkert

Did I miss anybody?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2003)

Festy looks smugly at Raistlin as the glow wear's off.

"You know, you should chill out. You seem quite agitated or angry or something. A nice, violent computer game may help you right now," he says, "But I guess you'd need to be computer literate first."

Festy shrugs and looks again to Gandalf, interested in how he would fix Jane's problem.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 4, 2003)

"Ah, just what I needed."
Wille flexes his muscles and does some shadow punching before returning to normal. He then turns to one of the wizzies.
"Oh, by the way, would one of you mind teaching me one of those special languages one sees wizards talking?"


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 4, 2003)

As the glow dissipates, Six's eyes seem to focus in a new way.  He is much more aware of everything that is in his vision, noticing everything he sees in a much sharper way.  As he looks around, he slowly becomes aware of the other changes to his body.  _Last time, I felt much harder to hit.  Now I feel almost _impossible_ to hit!  I can dodge, move, fight defensively, and now I'm even aware of how to defend myself by attacking less directly...kinda like the _Expertise_ feat from D&D..._  Six groans with happiness, and lets his head fall back to face the ceiling.  "Ohhhh...it always feels great when that happens."  He stops smiling a split-second later, and tilts his head forward just enough to see the others. "I mean that in a completely _non_-sexual way, you understand.  Power kicks ass."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 4, 2003)

Jane's eyes narrow as the flash comes again, and she looks at the Bugbear, then back at Gandalf. "Sure, just give it back when you're done." She says, handing him the device carefully.  "WHEN you figure out how to reverse it, NumberBoy's gonna want it when I'm done." She jabs a thumb in the direction of Six.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 6, 2003)

While Six is busying having an orgasm, the grey wizard takes the wand and walks off toward one of the shelves in the far corner.  "Yes...yes...that is interesting indeed," he mutters to himself holding the wand into the light.

The white wizard glances over at Wille.  "Wizard language?" he inquires politely but not seemingly understanding what Wille was getting at.

More bugbear tongue flapping and eyebrow waggling for Jane followed by a few very masculine grunts.  Somebody was getting all hot and bothered alright.

Meanwhile Hanh and Raistlin are arguing in the corner.  Apparently Hanh wanted a cookie, Raistlin wanted more power and neither got what they wanted.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 6, 2003)

Festy looks around, his gaze falling upon the two arguing in the corner. He thought it was about time that he went and got the nurse to fix him up, she seemed to be pretty good at it, even if she normally tended to fictional animals.... 

Festy approaches Raistlin and Hahn, figuring it would be wise to bring an end to the argument lest more unpleasantries come about.

"Hey Hahn, if you're hungry we can just head back to where all those shops are if you want. I think I'm going that way cos I need some lookin to," he says, indicating his exstensive bruising, and possible broken ribs, he then turns on Raistlin, "Excuse me Raistlin but I believe there is something you need to be enlightened upon before you continue this little quest for power. 

"It won't work on you, full stop, you're not one of us therefore your attempts are quite futile. Only members of our party are affected as you can tell by the way it only affected party members just then, even though there were four others in the presence of it. And on top of that, I theorise that even if you somehow became a party-member, heaven forbid, it still wouldn't work on you because all the party members share the same native plane. You on the other hand are a fictional role playing game character where we come from. My advice, find another means of getting power, it really shouldn't be that hard for someone like you. This is a dead end."

Festy smiles in a satisfied way and limps downstairs and back out into the cold in an attempt to locate Nurse Joy.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 6, 2003)

"Well, you know. You don't say your spell words in the normal tongue, do you. I really aren't sure, since in my world wizards are fiction. And the fiction always shows wizards speaking and understanding all the outlandish speak of demons, devils, goblins, dragons, et cetera."


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 6, 2003)

Six stands up straight. "Why not try Dispel Magic or Remove Curse?  They might get rid of the enchantment.  And yeah if you can't use it, I'll have it next."


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 6, 2003)

"Yeah, that feels so good. Too bad that I still can't actually use magic nor control these glows" Rom mutters, mostly to himself.

"Six, do you think a wizard knows D&D spells? This might be an interesting opportunity to find out what wizards actually call their spells..."

"Raistlin, could you show some magic for us unbelievers?"


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 6, 2003)

"Well, Rasin here _is_ a D&D wizard, right?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 6, 2003)

"Yeah, but you know, Kobolds aren't evil too right?"


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 6, 2003)

"Oh, let's not get into that again, shall we? Even the _Monster Manual_ only says _Usually_ Evil.  And we have no way of proving they were even kobolds anyway!
But point taken, this might not be the same Rasin.  He might just be a Sultana."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 7, 2003)

Festy clumps down the stairs, but he discovers that the doors wouldn't budge.   No matter how hard he shoved, they did not open for him.  Perhaps there was something more to the doors than he orginally thought.

The white wizard glanced askance at the others while Raistlin just completely ignored everyone but Hanh.  "Do you think we do parlor tricks?" he spoke, sounding irritated. 

For those looking around, all they see are bottle with different colors, scrolls written in a language no one could read and various odds and ends.  There were some sticks, some boxes, some herbs.  Everything looked relatively mundane to their untrained eyes and nothing was labeled.

Still in the corner, the grey wizard was now flipping through a few books, every once in a while holding the wand up to the light and making a wise thinking noise.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 7, 2003)

Festy scowls at Raistlin as he limps back up the stairs.

"You know being ignorant of your surroundings will get you killed one day," he grumbles, quite aware that Raistlin wouldn't bother listening.

He makes his way over to Saruman and gives a brief bow.

"Excuse me Saruman but it appears the doors are locked and I would quite like to get out and to a doctor or something," he says, again indicating his injuries, "If you could be so kind as to open the door..... or maybe if one of those potions or scrolls can heal injuries that'd be good as an alternative."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 7, 2003)

"Bah. I bet Magius would've taught me a phrase or two of some language. Of course I have to meet wizards that obviuosly _can't_ speak other languages."
Wille turns around and starts pacing back and forth in the room.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 7, 2003)

Six watches Willie walking about, and finally says "I could teach you some German, if you like."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 7, 2003)

"I can already say 'Ich bin deutchlander', which annoys the heck out of a friend of mine since we both know it's 'Ich bin deutchman'. Besides, if I really wanted to speak german, I would've taken that instead of france back in upper comprehensive."


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 7, 2003)

"Well, I'd bet you weren't able to choose dutch."

"So, uh, when are these wizards gonna come up with a way to reverse the gender transformation?"

"You know, you could make *huge* money with a wand that changes gender at will...though I wonder if there would be side effects."


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 7, 2003)

"It only works male female though, not the other way round.  Plaus, if everyone was running around in a sailor costume, it'll kinda spoil the fun..."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 7, 2003)

"I did actually meet a couple, thirty to be exact, Dutches as part of a school project last fall. Didn't catch any words though. I do know a select few words of portuguese, though."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 8, 2003)

The white wizard glanced at Festy's wounds.  "Adolphus is good, isn't he?" he remarked as he walked over to a table.  Picking up a small vial, he handed it to the young man.  "Take a sip...it will do you some good."  The vial looked like it could take about 10 sips.  He went over and handed another one to the bugbear who started to gulp it down until the wizard gave him a stern look.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2003)

"Thankyou," Festy says and takes a sip, two if he needs to.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2003)

Jane stands near the grey wizard, waiting impatiently and trying VERY hard to ignore everyone (And everyTHING.) but the person who's trying to return her to HIM.
"You know, Six keeps wanting to try it.. Do you think if he changed I'ld turn back?  I don't want to give it away until I'm sure it'll help, because if not then we'll need it to fix me." She says to the grey wizard.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 8, 2003)

"Six, why *do* you want to turn into a girl?"


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 8, 2003)

"What?  No, I want the wand for what it can do.  Its power.  Becoming a girl is just a positive side effect.  I have gender issues."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2003)

"Heh, maybe he's a fan of Ranma 1/2 but I think it would've been better to not ask," Festy says with a slighty uncomfortable look.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 8, 2003)

Wille smirks at Festy as he drinks.
"Taste like chicken?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 9, 2003)

As Festy sips, he finds himself feeling much better.  Though he's not quite glowing, he's certainly feeling good and thankfully it doesn't taste like chicken but rather light and sweetly sour...like lemonade.  Come to think of it, it certainly looked like lemonade.

[1d8+2 heal per sip, you have 9 left]
[Roll: 2 + 2 = 4 points]
if you take another sip its
[roll:6+2 = 8 points, you have 8 left]

(please put this in your inventory and keep track of it)

"Ah hah!" The grey wizard exclaims excitedly, pulling Jane closer as he points at the book.  "Its the Sailor Moon wand of that space alien race of Sailor Girls!"  He clapped Jane soundly on the back and the bugbear grunted jealously.  "It says here that each time you use it, you have a chance to change gender --- male to female, female to male --- if your body cannot fortify itself against the change."

"It also says something about having another more powerful spell locked within it as well."  Stroking his bearded chin, he glanced at the book, looking very wise indeed.

The bugbear started inching closer to Jane until a loud smack echoed in the room.  Apparently Hanh had slapped Raistlin who looked utterly dumbfounded.

"You need some lessons on how to interact with women, buddy," she was saying, wagging a finger at him.  "First of all never to stand between Hanh and food...and games...and well, anything she wants."


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 9, 2003)

"Six, I assume you too see this disturbing trend of agression by both women? Do you really wanna become like that?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 9, 2003)

"Yeah, and it would be even worse if it happened that it was your 'time of the month' when you changed. I for one wouldn't want to wear any extra pieces of cloth between my legs."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 9, 2003)

"So it changes my gender when I fire it?" Jane gets a wicked smile.  "Guess I'ld BETTER keep it then.  So what was that you said about a more powerful spell?  Could you give me some more details?" She says, looking through the books.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 10, 2003)

Hanh stares at Wille.  "Cloth?!  This is the new millenium...we don't use CLOTH anymore."

Raistlin looks a little ill at having to listen to a discussion of anything feminine, but he also looks calculating as he tries to decide how to exact his revenge on the tiny Hanh but glances askance at Krizzel, not wanting to be randomly tackled again.

Meanwhile, the grey wizard was speaking to Jane. "Well, hmm, I don't know.  Its not specific, just that there is a greater power locked in the wand."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2003)

"Hey Wille, it tastes like lemonade and heals injuries. Who needs some?" he asks, offering it to those who are obviously injured.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 10, 2003)

"I'd like a sip James."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2003)

Festy hands Rom the potion.

"Enjoy," he says, "Just give it to whoever needs it next once you're done."


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 10, 2003)

Six watches the converstion, and then finally shouts in exasperation. "DAMN IT!  STUPID ****ING WANDS!" After a few moments, Six calms down, and tries to return to a logical state of mind. "Hey, all we really need is a firing range, right?  In fact, all we need is a window so we can see the sky.  Jane can just fire upwards until she changes back into James!  And then as long as he doesn't fire again, there'll be no problems!"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 10, 2003)

"Modern, eh? Tell that to the wizards and the bugbear, Kit. Besides, I suspect Six has no extra diapers with him."


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 10, 2003)

"I doubt it'd be my 'time of the month', because I haven't even started building up the blood in my womb yet...mainly because I don't have one.  Once I change, the blood'll build up, I'll ovulate a little later, and then in about a month's time I'll have my first period.  So at the very least I'm spending five, if not ten days just to be safe, as a guy again.  It shouldn't be too difficult!  But I'll have to keep that Bugbear far, far away...I don't want to end up not having this period for all the _wrong_ reasons.  Come to think of it, if we were to get pregnant as females, and we switched sexes, what would happen?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 10, 2003)

After taking a sip, Rom says "So this is what Cure Light Wounds tastes like. Who would've known..."

"Six, that is just gross... And I don't think it's a good idea to get pregnant and then change back, 'cause anything can happen: it's magic."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 10, 2003)

Rom takes a sip of the lemony liquid.

[Roll: 8 + 2 = 10 points healed, 7 sips left]

Hanh stared at six.  "Do you _want_ to get pregnant?  And if you want to have a period."  She digs into her pocket and to Raistlins horror pulls out a long cylindrical object wrapped in plastic.  

[Roll: 17 + Range]

Taking a shot, she tosses the object, thunking Wille on the head with it.  "This is what women use today.  I've got plenty more.  Want some Jane? Six?"  She throws a couple more in their direction.

The bug bear scratches its head, then glances at its fingers and starts licking off whatever he got off there.

"Can we go?" Hanh asked everyone, glancing at Raistlin who was looking at her as if she was a demon incarnate.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 10, 2003)

Six catches the 'long cylindrical object', and looks at it closely. "Hmm...I would have bought the smaller ones, but...meh." He places it casually into his pocket, and dismisses the idea of using it with a wave of his hand. "Nah.  If and when I get the wand, I'll check.  And if something undesireable is happening, I'll just use the wand to change back.  I'd like to hope I can be right for once about something...since there's no blood, how can I bleed?" Six lowers his head for a moment, and appears to be staring though the floor.  He speaks again "In fact, Hanh, if this sort of thing is a great discomfort to women, what's to stop _you_ using the wand at 'that time of the month'?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 10, 2003)

Hanh wrinkled her nose.  "Because its even worse being a man.  Its no fun being a man.   I think Jane has used the wand a few times now and she hasn't turned back into a man.  I used it once and I haven't turned into a man.  What makes you think you'll be able to turn gender whenever you want?  How many times do you think you can use the wand before it runs out?"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

Jane easily catches the twirling 'potion' and sets it in her back-packs side-pouch, then looks at hanh as if she's crazy "WHAT? ARE You crazy?" (See, told ya) she shakes her head "Don't you know 'GUYS RULE, GIRLS DROOL'?".  To emphasize this, She starts drooling. "See, I didn't used to do that!" She wipes her mouth and seems about to say something else when suddenly she stops and slaps her forehead "I MUST have turned into a true blonde! How could I NOT think of that before?" She laments, turning back to Grey, as her eyes light up and she grabs the grey wizard by the coat/shirt/whatever(Not THAT Whatever, You Perv!) excitedly. "HEY! Can you Remove Curses or Dispel Magic?  Maybe that'd work!  I'ld ask _RAISTLIN_ but we all know he's not powerful enough to help me even if he WAS smart enough to realize the debt I'ld owe him." She says loudly enough for all to hear.

OOC: Reverse psychology. hehe. Not just for use on un-ruley children, but I figured it'd work on a guy who prides POWER above EVERYTHING else.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 11, 2003)

"I dunno.  I never ran out on Sailor Moon, did it?" He looks about questioningly, then helplessly. "_did it_?  We _can_ keep firing it and it'll never run out, right?" He looks to Gandalf. "_Right? Please?_"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 12, 2003)

"Hmm I think you go it as reversed as your gender.  Girls rule, guys drool."  Hanh grinned with a wink.  "That's certainly been my experience."

The grey wizard shrugged.  "Only if it is a curse can you remove a curse.  Dispel magic...that would depend on how strong this brand of magic is."  He glanced at the frilly wand.  "It looks like a powerful one."

Then glancing at Six, the grey wizard sighed.  "Nothing is forever.  All magic can be exhausted."

A big puff of smoke and a boy with shaggy brown hair suddenly appeared in the center of the room looking more confused than anyone else.

Raistlin mutters something under his breath before yelling out loud to something up in the rafters.  "Will you stop messing with your damned rod, Vivi!"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 13, 2003)

Jane looks over at the new appearance, her wand leveled at him, and then suddenly relaxes and puts it away.  "Don't tell me, let me guess... You're from ENWorld, aren't you?  *SIGH* OK, which one are you?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 13, 2003)

"Kewl, Vivi's in the rafters? Vivi from Final Fantasy 9?" Festy says, "Well, its not really that hard to believe with everything given so far, and this being a get together spot for arcane spellcasters it seems."

Festy starts trying to locate Vivi and a way to get up to the rafters.

"You know what shocked me though? Final Fantasy 10-2. To think they'd actually create a sequel to one of the Final Fantasies! I hope this doesn't mean they're running out of ideas," he says while looking around for a ladder or staircase or something.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 13, 2003)

Six looks at Gandalf. "Oh?  So what about permanancy spells?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 13, 2003)

Rom's whining, to himself mostly "Why are they getting all the fun? We've seen Sailor Moon, Pokemon, Dragonlance, Greyhawk, Lord of the Rings and now Final Fantasy...and none of it is familiar to me. It's not fair..."

When he hears Six talk about Permanency, he gain interest in the conversation again "Yeah, what does it feel like to cast Permanency? How does it feel to lose XP?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

A head poked down and waved at the people below.  "Hiya!"  Two glowing eyes looked at them.  "I'm Vivi...most people mistake me for Hanhp...but I'm Vivi!"

Raistlin muttered something uncomplementary.  "Give me back the teleportation rod, Vivi, you're wasting it."

"Permenancy," the white wizard repeated glancing at the grey one.  "Nothing is permenant...everything can be changed."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 14, 2003)

"Shweet. Hey Vivi!" Festy calls back, "I'm James, but my friends sometimes call me Festy, feel free to call me that by the way. It helps so that me and the other James don't get confused about who's being talked to."


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 14, 2003)

"I disagree.  See, Magic is just a form of Energy that can be utilised in different ways.  You can't destroy energy, and you can't destroy magic, you can only change it.  Like when you cast a fireball spell, the Magical energy changes to heat and light energy.  Creative magics change energy into matter, just as spell componenets are matter changing into energy.  And the gods have the power of magic, too.  Will their magic expire?  What about the Ring of Power?  There's been no magic on this planet for millions of years, if there ever _has_ been magic.  If the lack of magic isn't permenant, how can its life not be?  Hmm?  Hmm?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 14, 2003)

"We've got a good collection of spellcasters, who's next? Merlin? Timothy the Sorcerer? Harry Potter?"


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 14, 2003)

At the mention of 'Timothy', Sixchan's eyes widen.  "OH! Tim the Enchanter!  Where is he?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 14, 2003)

"That's what his name was? Haven't seen Holy Grail in a couple of years."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 15, 2003)

Vivi giggles and then drops down from his perch on the rafters, sort of oddly floating back and forth like a falling feather before landing in front of Festy.  Sticking out his gloved hand, he grasps Festy's.

"Hi!  You heard of me!"  He puffs out his diminutive chest.  "Wow!"

The grey wizard closes up his books.  "Harry?  Little Harry?  He went off with Merlin to the secret laboratories.  They've been gone for a while though...I wonder what's keep them."  A spark of remembrance echoed in his eyes and he pottered over to a table, pulling out a long wooden wand.

"Could you lads and err...lassies...give Harry back his wand?  He left it here in his hurry to follow good old Merlin."  He proffered it out toward anyone.

OOC:

Okay if you're all going to rush at it ;p please just post that you want to get it and I'll roll intiative to see who gets there first.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 15, 2003)

Rom immediately starts walking towards the grey wizard.

"Of course we are willing to bring the wand to Harry."

However, if he sees anyone else do the same thing, he will increase his pace.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 15, 2003)

"Is it safe for us to handle his wand? Don't those things have safety measures or something?"


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 15, 2003)

"Magic Item!" Six runs over to get the wand. "Magic item Magic item Magic item!"

_OOC: Don't forget Dex bonuses..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2003)

Festy shakes Vivi's hand and smiles when he puffs his chest out.

"Yes, you are quite well known to people of similiar interests and such to mine," Festy says encouragingly, "I respect your profession, and the profession of everyone else who hangs out in the tower here, seeing as you're all spellcasters. Its common knowledge that its a challenging but rewarding art."

Festy notices the sudden appearance of the wand and shrugs it off.

"Ha, doubt that'll get back to Potter now. Don't worry about your magic items around me though, I'm a techie, my only interest at the moment would be in firearms," he says to Vivi with a broad grin, "We come from a place lacking badly in magic. Its not that they're greedy or anything (as far as I know), just gagging for some magic or magical stuff. I myself believe that since I have never had any experience with magic I should keep to what I know, guns."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

The grey wizard looks a little taken aback at the sudden rush for the wand.  However, just as it looked as if Six would make it before Rom -- the sudden burst of dexterous speed and all -- Rom found something within himself and clasped his hand on the wand before Six could.

INIT:
ROM 10
Six 6

"Don't break it!" the wizard warned, letting go and glancing at the two of them.  "Its Harry's."

Vivi looked thoughtful as he spoke to Festy, oblivious of the two rushing for the wand.  "I know someone who works over at one of the labs in the engineering department.  I think he might have something you'd like."


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 16, 2003)

"Now, let's see if he likes me."

Rom points the wand somewhere where no one would get hurt if the wand doesn't like him, and waves ones.

[You got cursed dice or something? +6 Init and still nowhere near 20

Oh, and this is my on another account, since I am editing a character that was posted by this account :/]


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 16, 2003)

The whole area is suddenly filled with the very loud sound of the f-word.  It echoes for some time.  Six collapses onto the floor and stares at the ceiling.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 16, 2003)

"You know, Six, I'm really starting to believe you're trying to make up for something with that obsession for magic items of yours.
Hey, since we're dealing out magic items, one of you wouldn't have an extra ring of protection?"


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 16, 2003)

From down on the floor, a disappointed voice replies. "I'm compensating for my amazing lack of Magic items.  You can't over-compensate when you don't have anything." Six sighs.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 16, 2003)

"Damn Six, haven't you read any of the HP books? This wand isn't a magic item...it's a catalyst for magic energy."


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 16, 2003)

Six groans. "It's an item that allows you to cast magic.  That makes it a magic item in my book.  Now..." Six deepens his voice, "Buggerus Offus!" A few seconds later, Six giggles.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2003)

> "I know someone who works over at one of the labs in the engineering department. I think he might have something you'd like."




"Wow, very kewl. Any assistance is greatly appreciated," Festy says with a wink, "Especially if its assistance in getting a weapon. I owe you one, just give us a holler if you need a favour done. How would I go about contacting this friend of yours? Oh, and might I have already heard of them?"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 17, 2003)

"OK, that's Harry's wand, it's not just there for you to get your jollies off by shooting it around!" Jane scolds Rom.
"I shot off someone elses wand and look what THAT got us, a Cranky b*tch instead of the cool, laid back me." She turns back to the wizards. "Anyways, I can't wait to, meet Mr Potter, Back when I was a guy lotsa people said I looked like him, but I never really saw the resemblance... Maybe If I meet him in real life I'll figure it out."


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 17, 2003)

"You know, I can do the avada kedavra thingy and maybe you'll get a free scar?"


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 17, 2003)

Six sits up.  "I bet not half as much as Gandalf looks like Ian McKellen..." As he stands up, he continues giggling.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

"Ring of protection?" the white wizard echoed, staring at Wille as if he was less a few marbles.  "Are you demanding things of wizards now?"  A menacing aura seemed to curl around him.

Meanwhile Vivi waved for Festy-James to follow him.  "Come on!  Let's go!"  he started off on his way, heading over to the stairs.  "You'll like him!  He always makes fun things."

When Rom points the wand at something -- nothing happens.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 18, 2003)

Festy rubs his hands together and gives Vivi a thumbs up as he follows. He remembers something though and calls back.

"Me an' Vivi are headin' over to the Engineering Department, if you're still hungry Kit there might be a vending machine there. Anyone else who thinks they need to get on with tasks here's your opportunity," he says to everyone, "Gandalf, Saruman, very nice to meet you, thanks for tolerating us all while we were here and especially thanks for the potion. We'll get plenty of good use out of that."

Festy then hurries out after Vivi.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 18, 2003)

"Hey, I'll go too." Six walks over to Vivi and Festy, "Well, if I can't get the magical, a mundane weapon is the only answer.  Here's hoping."


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 18, 2003)

"I'll come with you too, maybe Harry will be there."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

Vivi goes bouncing down the stairs with anyone who wants to follow.  The black mage whistles happily as he walks up to the door and speaks a few magic words.  With a bang, it opens, and the little wizard goes hopping into the snow leaving little footprints in his wake.

As the last of the group exits, the door swings shut again with another bang, leaving them alone in the cold with just the whistling wizard to guide their way.

Down the wide sidewalks the mage led them, turning around every once in a while to hurry them along.  Finally they reached the engineering quad, the large buildings that looked as if most of them had been built in the 1970's.

He headed toward one in particular, walking through the crowd to get to the building labeled "Kimball".

Everything around them is silent.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 19, 2003)

Festy follows close behind, keeping track of Vivi in the crowd by his pointy hat.

"Kimball... Kimball... Where have I heard that before?" he asks himself, "Sounds like it comes from a movie."


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 19, 2003)

"Doesn't ring a bell.  The only Kimballs I knew were the tags with holes in them that they used before barcodes."  Six keeps following.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 20, 2003)

"I don't suppose anyone else has noticed that we're in the middle of a crowd and it's all so... quiet?"  Jane looks over at some of the people, seeing if anything looks strange about them.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 20, 2003)

"Wait, I remember, it was the last name of a character in a show on pay TV," Festy says with a nod, still following Vivi, "Yeah, this bunch is pretty quiet for a crowd."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 20, 2003)

The people walk by as if they're not there, not even responding.  It was very...very...odd....

Vivi leads them into the materials lab where a man stood busy throwing things together at a huge long table.  THe whole place was cluttered with all kinds of knicknacks most of which really just looked like piles of junk.

"Hey Cid!" Vivi calls out happily.  "I brought some people for you!  This is my friend Festy, he wants a gun.  You got something."

Cid turns around and looks the group over.  "Heh...have I got something...maybe." He squints at Festy.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 20, 2003)

Festy's jaw almost drops off. He moves over to offer Cid a hand shake.

"Cid! Good to meet you, I'm James but everyone calls me Festy," he says excitedly, "These are my friends, Rom and Six."

He looks back to the others, grinning for a moment.

"Seven was my favourite," he tells them with a grin.

"So... When did you take up an interest in tech stuff that didn't fly?" Festy asks curiously, looking around at Cid's creations.

A sly smile crosses James' face at the thought of a firearm with materia sockets.

"Hmm, and you wouldn't happen to have any spare materia would you?" he asks, "I'd repay you in any way I could for anything you could give me. I'll even try the experimental stuff if you're not sure about giving me one of value."


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 20, 2003)

"Ooo!  I wanna gun too!  PLEASE!!!!!! PLEEEEEEEEASE!!!"


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 20, 2003)

Rom, still holding the wand, decides this is a good time to see if it actually works.

He think about Hermione for a moment ... her write movement actually o)

While he 'twists and flicks' he says "Wingardium Leviosa" while pointing at a random object.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 21, 2003)

As the party may have noticed, sometimes Mario get so absorbed in this thoughts and contemplations, that he seems to disappear. There so much in the tower to catch his attention, that he was probably so enraptured that he probably noticed very little that happened to his friend, so he didn't get to have a nice chat with any of the wizards, because when he came back to planet earth (if we're still there, that is) the party was already on his way out.
Petting lovingly Pikachu, and giving him some of the food he got from the nurse, Mario asks absent-mindedly "So, what happened there? Was my calculaton of epicenter correct?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 21, 2003)

Cid glances at Festy then at Six.  "Well I only got one gun thats good for use."  Walking back to a shelf, he pulled out something huge rather bulbous-looking pistol that was garish pink color.

"I call it...the morpha ray."

"Ohh...that is very nice!" Vivi says smilingly.  "Do you like it, Festy?"

"Wingardium Leviosa!" says Rom suddenly and amazingly enough...the random object floats in the air...too bad the random object was Six as he starts floating up...up...as Rom moves his hand.

"Um..." Hanh speaks, glancing up at Six and waving to him.  "Hey you can fly!"

Pikachu starts squealing with laughter, hugging Mario happily now that he is back.  "Pika...pika" the mouse begins to speak, his cold paws on Mario's cheeks.  "Pika..." he continues on, telling him about the events he missed.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 21, 2003)

> "Do you like it, Festy?"




Festy looks at the thing for a moment, realizing how much it resembles a novelty water pistol. He decides to put appearances aside and nods appreciatively.

"Morpha Ray... sounds good," he says with a smile, "How does it work and what does it do?"

Rom says something and Six suddenly starts floating. 

"Whoa, you got it to work!" he exclaims, giving Rom a thumbs up, "But don't lose Six, he'll be expensive to replace..."


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 21, 2003)

Rom, not really expecting anything to happen is really surprised.

"Whoa ... Sorry Six. I'll try to get you down."

He then tries to get Six down so he can land safely.

"Guess it's a good thing I'm a Harry Potter fan." Rom says with a small smile.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 21, 2003)

"Rom, if I remember correctly, a good way to stop a spell is 'Finite Incantatem'. Oh, and remember that's not your wand. You would probably be very dangerous with your own wand. Could I borrow it for a moment, please? I'd like to see if I can be a wizard too or I'm still a muggle."


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 21, 2003)

"Mario, if I would end the spell, he would fall down and he might hurt himself. Then he gets to see Nurse Joy, and I don't want to do that to him."

[if Six has landed]

"What? You want this wand? I shall not give it to you! You want to abuse it! Stay away from MY PRECIOUSSS!!!"

"Heh, just kidding, as long as I get it back."

He hands Mario the wand.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 21, 2003)

Mario tries to wave it in the air in a inspiring way and says "Lumos". Then whether the wand emits light or not, he gives it back to Rom.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 21, 2003)

Six screams in rage.  "AAHHH!!!  ROM!!!!  GET ME DOWN FROM HERE BEFORE I TAKE THAT WAND AND SHOVE IT DOWN YOUR THROAT!"

All of a sudden, the rage dissapears.  Six decides to try something.  He tries flying.  Every way he can think of until something works, like swimming in the air, focusing his energy towards his feet (dragonball style), etc.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 21, 2003)

"CID!!!!" Jane squeals as she sees him, running forward to grab him by the front of his jacket/shirt.  "PLEASE tell me this means Tifa's around here somewhere!!!  She is SO Hot!"  stopping as she gets a sudden tingly feeling, she turns around to see Six flying around.
"I told you bad things happen when you play with other peoples stuff!  HEY, could someone point that thing at me and say 'Finite Incantatem'?  Maybe it'll dispel THESE" She says, pointing at her ample bosom.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 21, 2003)

If he can, Six floats over to Jane. "Erm...you find a videogame character hot?  Isn't that a little...sad?  I think you need a boy--sorry, _girl_friend."  Six floats away from Jemal.

[OOC: Otherwise, I'm doing it from one position.]


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 22, 2003)

"Don't mess with Pixels Six. Dr. Aki Ross is sweet!"


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 22, 2003)

"Whatever.  If I _had_ to pick, Aeris would be a far better choice than any of the others.  Okay, she may not have had the largest breasts, but at least she had the nicest personality.  It's a pity she died..."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2003)

"You're all wrong, Rinoa from FFIIIV is the hottest. As to finding a videogame character hot, Six, try telling that to all the guys who find Lara Croft a hotty."


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 23, 2003)

Six rolls his eyes.  "Jeez, I must be the only one here who's ever had a girlfriend..."


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 23, 2003)

"No, you're not the only one."

"And besides, what's so different about finding a video game character hot, than a pornstar?"


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 23, 2003)

"Well, one is at least *partially* real.  One is human, the other isn't.  Although I've got the feeling that if any of us were to rent out any such tapes, there'd be elven and dwarven women in there too..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2003)

Festy looks strangely at the others.

"Is this really a good conversation for this current moment? I mean, its a reasonable debate and all and I have my own side in it but it could wait until later I'd reckon," he suggests.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

Cid hands the pink gun to Festy before he gets mauled by Jemal.  "Uh...girl...as impressive as your...talents...may be, I'm not in the market for a sailor girl at the moment."

"Morpha ray," Vivi explained, pointing out a few switches for Festy.  "It lets you morph things...but I'm a little iffy on how that works."

"yeah," Cid agreed, straightening his clothes.  "But its new stuff, so I haven't been able to test it yet.  Don't know the full ramifications involved."  He gestured toward the power pack.  "And don't lose that, there's only one of its kind and at the moment its fully charged."

Rom manages to land Six safely to the ground, a bit bumpy, but relatively easily.  When Mario takes the wand and tests out the spell, nothing happens other than Pikachu suddenly sneezing.

Shaking her head, Hanh just leans against the wall and watches them yet again talk about girls...this time pixelated girls.  "My favorite is FVIII."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2003)

Jane looks at Six "You know, you're a really funny guy... funny looking, funny sounding, funny smelling.. well, more like FUNKY smelling..." She chuckles as he bumps to the ground.  "So, where to next.. Anyone got any ideas?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2003)

> "My favorite is FVIII."




"I love the card game out of that, the one in nine was just confusing," he says and turns to Vivi and Cid, "Either of you guys now how you got here? To this university?"


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 24, 2003)

OOC: DAMMIT!  I didn't even get a _chance_ to try flying.  Everyone except me is getting cool stuff. *cries*

Six sighs.  "Don't you have _anything_ else?  A bow?  Cybernetic implants?  Materia?  GFs?  Summons, Espers, Autocrossbows?  _Anything_?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 24, 2003)

"I didn't enjoy the draw/junction feature of FF8, I never dared to use my spells because they were junctioned to an important stat."


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 24, 2003)

"I must be the only one who doesn't like Final Fantasy. Stupid random encounters... Like I'm always the only one who thinks Lord of the Rings sucks."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2003)

James whispers quietly to Rom.

"Don't tell anyone then, you'll probably get linched... if you're lucky," his eyes dart about looking for people listening in, then he goes back to what he was doing.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 24, 2003)

"Don't worry James, I've got a wand, and I'm not afraid to use it..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

Vivi and Cid look at each other then glance at Festy with confusion.  "We live here...don't you?" the black mage answered, his hat flopping as he bounced slightly.  "We've always been here."

OOC: LOL one at a time Six, one at a time...why don't you suggest a place go to?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2003)

Festy looks confused for a moment.

"So therefore to you, we would be the ones who appeared here out of nowhere?" one eyebrow arching in question, "We're trying to find out whats happening exactly, but we don't know who or what its happeneing to, just that something is happening."


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 25, 2003)

"Okay.  Now I really feel left out.  I want something, and I want it now.  So...let's go somewhere.  Like a comic shop.  Or a gun shop.  Or a hunting shop.  A Dojo.  A Barracks.  ANYWHERE!"  Six thinks for a moment.  "Right.  In a dojo, we can meet martial artists.  Like Goku.  Or Ranma.  In a barracks, we can meet soldier like characters.  Like Squall.  I could get cool flying and energy balls from the martial artists, or some nifty weapons and possibly even GFs from the military people.  But I like the idea of flying and firing energy balls even more.  Cool.  Can we _please_ go to the nearest martial arts hall?  _Pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease_?"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

Jane does a few aerial kicks and chops and such, then turns to Six. "YEAH, a dojo would be sweet, I could test my abilities against them."

"Oh by the way, the reason everyone thinks they've been here is because they have.  The universes are all merging, so everyone naturally.. and correctly... thinks that they are the ones who belong.  If it continues happening, then things could go very badly for all involved.  That's just one of my theories, though, it could be wrong."
She frowns and glances around
"Of course my other theory is that we're all either pumped up on drugs or asleep and none of this is actually happening."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 26, 2003)

"Well then!" Hanh called out with a clap of her hands and a little bounce.  "Let's head on out!  The Tae Kwon Do club uses one of the small gym rooms as a dojo."  She points toward the door and takes off running, right out into the snow, the pooh ears hanging on tight while her black-gold hair goes flying.

"To the dojo - robinettes!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2003)

Festy tucks the weapon(?) into his belt under his jacket before following Hanh.

"Thanks again guys!" he calls back to the Final Fantasy cast members.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 26, 2003)

Six chases after them a smile on his face, and muttering "boooooom" under his breath.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 26, 2003)

Suddenly Mario feels a strange warmness inside of him, despite the chilling wind, as if a supremely good power had just touched him.

"Yes, let's go to the Dojo. I need to meditate." he mutters absent mindedly.

OOC: I just edited my char accordingly to Kit's ruling on the Acolyte advanced class.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 28, 2003)

"TaeKwon-Do? Is it ITF or WTF? Too bad I didn't get my sertificate with me for the trip, would've been fun to participate in foreign practice session. "
Wille keeps babling nonsense as he heads after the others.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 28, 2003)

"I used to do Karate.  Got a green belt.   I'll need to start something again soon.  But Hanh's glow brought my memory of the moves back to me, so I might just start from where I left off...I'd sure like to do Kendo or Ninpo, though...


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 29, 2003)

"I did Judo once. I was halfway of getting the brown belt..."


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 29, 2003)

"Hey Hanh!  Are we there yet?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 29, 2003)

"Just a little further!" the young woman called out, jogging through the snow.  "I used to study martial arts myself...both Tae Kwon Do and Chinese Kung Fu...when I was your age."

The huge gym loomed upwards ahead of them, a white structure - even whiter with the snow.  Inside they could hear some noise, the sounds of battle and grunting - not all of which sounded male or even...human.

Suddenly someone went flying through the doors....


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 30, 2003)

"Ack!" Six jumps to the side. "Damn...don't...scare me...like that!"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2003)

"What the Hell's going on in there?" Jane asks, rushing forward to the man who just came out rather forcefully.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2003)

Festy draws his firearm, looking quite serious despite the weapons bright pink colour.

He lets the others do the talking though and he simply looks about, gazing for a little while through the doors the man came flying from.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 31, 2003)

The young man lands on the ground and then stares at the small group.  He blinks slightly and then smiles - very friendly-like.  "Hello!" he speaks in English - but its an odd sort of English.  His lips move but they didn't seem to match the words coming out of his mouth.  "I'm Fong Sai Yuk."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2003)

"Are you ok? Does someone need to be shot in there?" Festy asks hurriedly.

Glancing around, he flicks the switch that looks the most likely to be the safety into what he would consider the off position.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 31, 2003)

"Hi!  I'm Six, and these are my henchm--I mean, _friends_. Very nice to meet you." Six looks in the direction of the door.  "Hey, you wouldn't happen to know a Bruce Lee or a Son Goku, would you?"


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 31, 2003)

"Very, very funny Six. Let's just not forget who's got the wand huh?" says Rom in a mocking way.

Rom then proceeds to experiment some more. He points at a little rock and say "Accio".


----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2003)

"Don't forget who's got the OTHER wand, either.. the one you want." Jane adds with a glance at Six.  "Why don't you guys find out what you can from dubbed-over boy here, I'm going to go see if there's any fun inside."  with that she sprints into the buildign, skirt flowing as she speeds in.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 1, 2003)

The man who called himself Fong Sai Yuk glanced at them curiously for a moment before smiling.  "No problem!  Just cleaning out gym!"

As Rom calls out "ACCIO" the rock lifts for a moment and begins to head toward him, but then falls clattering to the floor.

Meanwhile, Jane rushes inside only to be greated by something huge and nasty -- it does seem to be her luck.  The large creature, about as big as the bug bear of before, turns to look at her, its many arms stretching out in all its muscled glory before it roars slightly and then stops to look at her thoughtfully.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2003)

Festy hurries in after Jane, pausing briefly to take aim at Goro.

"Whippee, now we've got Mortal Combat. My bets on dubbed over good guy though," Festy looks to Jane, "Try not to start a fight with this guy. He's got the whole boss' henchman thing goin'."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2003)

"Don't worry about him, just uh.. get out of here." Jane says, then turns to face Goro.  "So, big guy, who's that behind you with the big sword?" she asks curiously.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 1, 2003)

"James, I normally wouldn't shoot before speaking, but if that thing make only a step towards us, you please shoot. Right in the middle of the eyes. Remember that scene in Indiana Jones with the big scimitar guy? That's what I mean."

Then he turns to face Fong Sai Yuk.

"Please, don't tell me there's an evil god that wants to take over the world and has sent his minions. I normally need lots of chocolate to face this situations."

Petting Pika on the head he says: "Pika pika pi, pika pika chuuu?"
(that to Pika should sound like "Would you please go there and zap him if he tries anything?") then with total amazement in his face he shouts: "What did I just say?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2003)

> "James, I normally wouldn't shoot before speaking, but if that thing make only a step towards us, you please shoot. Right in the middle of the eyes. Remember that scene in Indiana Jones with the big scimitar guy? That's what I mean."




"Don't think I saw that one, but I definitely get the idea," Festy says with an evil grin.



> "Pika pika pi, pika pika chuuu?""What did I just say?"




"Buggered if I know, sounds like poke-talk to me," he replies.

Festy readies an action, he'll use double tap should Goro make any hostile moves.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 1, 2003)

Six looks to the door, and listens to the voices.  He looks to the dubbed man, "Umm...if you'll excuse me..." and then walks into the dojo.  "Oh...****..." Six looks around for anthing advantageous, objects, vantage points, escape routes, and points them out to the others.

(OOC: Using the Infiltrator's _Sweep_)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 2, 2003)

"No...no evil god," Fong Sai Yuk answered cheerily as he entered the gym with the others.  "Just a few people who want to cause trouble."  He waved to the person standing behind Goro.  "Hey!  I found more people.  Do you think they can help us clean out the gym?"

The man behind Goro came into view, looking puzzled but wary.  "Who are you?" he spoke in accented English.

Off in various corner of the dark gym you can see that various battles are going on, much hurt being applied, but you can't see anything clearly at the moment - because its dark and because the big hulking Goro is standing there breathing on you and looking non too friendly.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 2, 2003)

"Hi, I'm Jane.. or at least I am until this curse runs out.." Jane says to the man.  "I gotta keep firing this wand off until it turns me back, then give it to number-boy over there so HE can become a chick.  OH, by the way that reminds me.. do you mind if I take tall dark and gruesome here down?" She asks matter-of-factly, pointing the wand at Goro, ready to fire if either A) He attacks or B) Someone says she can.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 2, 2003)

"Hi!  I'm Six.  I mean, I'm called six, not that I am six, like as in--oh...nevermind."  He looks around a little more, trying to focus on the other fights.  He looks back to Jackie. "Can anyone here teach me to fly and or fire energy beams?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2003)

"Hi, I'm James but my friends here call me Festy. It's a pleasure to meet you Jackie," Festy says, glancing back and forth between Goro and Mr Chan.

Festy still has his readied action to use double tap on Goro if he does anything hostile.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 4, 2003)

"Hello.  I am Jackie  You've come a bad time, very bad time," the man spoke glancing at Goro and then behind him as a man came slinking up dressed in a yellow ninja outfit.  "Maybe you should leave before you get hurt.  Not much teaching to be had here right now."

"Maybe they can help?" Fong Sai Yuk spoke up cheerfully.  "They look nice."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2003)

"Behind you!" Festy calls to Jackie.

Festy takes the opportunity to use his weapon for the first time. Using double tap and precise shot he fires one round at Scorpion and one at Goro.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2003)

"I got big, tall, and Gruesome." Jane says, firing off a very _heart_y blast at Goro with her wand.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2003)

"Did anybody even ask who are the ones causing trouble? I thought we had a long talk about the morals of shooting first and not asking question afterwards."
Wille speaks as he drops his backpack and jacket to the ground for better maneuvering.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 4, 2003)

"ACK!"Six gets out of danger and looks around, trying to find an improvisable throwing weapon. If he finds one, he throws it at whoever attacks him.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2003)

"No, wille, YOU talked, I just decided that I should use my own judgement." Jane says, never taking her eyes off Goro.  "You saw the way Jackie and that Fong guy looked at them, they're obviously the problem... Besides, You heard those mages, I can't get back to normal unless this thing changes me back." She waves the wand, and keeps firing it at Goro.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 4, 2003)

"Any enemy of Jackie is an enemy of mine! Anyone standing between me and superpowers will DIE!  YAAAHRG!"

If Six can't find anything to throw, he goes to attack Goro (and he'll take anything that could be improvised for melee with him), and prays that all the cool stuff he's learned will keep him safe.

OOC: AC of 22 plus 1 from dodge (goro is designated opponent), and I'm taking 5 off of my attack and adding it to my defence (combat expertise), for a total of 28.  If I get hit here I'll go nuts. And don't forget my AoO if Goro misses due to the _Agile Riposte_ feat.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 5, 2003)

OOC: edit: Never mind.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 5, 2003)

Just out of the corner of your eye, everyone can see someone hanging about ten feet from the nearly fifty foot ceiling right above you.  A young man with curly black hair all trussed up like a chicken dinner hanging rightside up.

Daniel doesn't remember much other than he was walking toward the main auditorium for the Ithacon only be be amushed by a pair of oddly dressed ninjas - a blue and yellow one -- and he has been hanging here every since with the battle below him waging over which group would get him.

[Surprise Round]

Jane fires off a round of hearts at Goro (ok I'm going to make you remember to say it from now on if you want it to fire otherwise nothing happens) Two hearts go flying into the creature who looks absolutely surprised at the sudden attack.  Jane feels her body try to change but then reverts back to the female form.

Festy James fires two shots with his gun and stares in shock as two huge balls of light explode from the weapon and envelop Goro and Scorpian.  Goro shudders and then changes suddenly into a something absolutely disgusting...with ragged flesh and a sudden putrid smell.  







Scorpian shrinks...his clothes puddling to the ground as a weasel emerges from it...although the weasel is less than friendly looking with sharp teeth and red eyes.

Polymorph Gun
For each round, it will shoot out a ball of mystic energy that will envelop the target creature.  If the target fails the saving throw, he/she/it will be changed into a random creature (and with it all of the creatures advantages and disadvantages) for a specified duration.  The Random Table will change periodically depending on who wields the gun.  The gun will not target or fire at any PC's in the game or any of the familiars or cohorts of the PC's.
	Casting Time: 1 action
	Range: 100ft + 10ft/level
	Target: One Creature
	Duration: 2Rounds + 1 Round/level
	Saving Throw: Fortitude
	Spell Resistance: yes
Charges: Unknown

Initiative for ROUND ONE:

Rom 16
Scorpian 15
Six 14
Jane 7
Goro 7
Wille 5
Jackie 5
Festy-James 1

ok everyone has one day from this post to tell me their actions for battle otherwise they do nothing for this combat round.  If I missed anybody's intiative who wants to participate,  let me know and I'll roll for you.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 5, 2003)

OOC: So...I didn't find anything then, I take it?  Not even a tennis raquet or a baseball bat, since this is a gym?


IC: Six keeps looking for some sort of weapon, running all about the place until he finds SOMETHING.  "Or at least, they'll die as soon as I find a hard ****ing object!"


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 5, 2003)

OOC: I was hoping to participate a little. I'd like to use my 'superior tactical position' to keep an eye out on the combat, and try to warn anyone if something happens, like the blue ninja sneaking up on someone. 

IC: "HELP! Somebody get me down!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2003)

Festy looks at the gun again, the nods as though an idea had just dawned on him.

"Oh, _Morpho_, I get it now," he says, "Guess I can't really hurt people in combat still, meh."

He uses double tap and precise shot again but this time puts both attacks on the wight. If what the wight changes into appears to be less of a challenge he won't fire again.

"Hang in there mate!" he calls up to the guy hanging from the roof.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 6, 2003)

Wille charges, performing a flying kick at Goro-turned-wight's forehead (Flying Kick +2 damage).
"Whatever, we'll just end this quick."


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 6, 2003)

"****!  There's nothing here!"
Six stops looking momentarily.
"Wait!  There might be a cupboard with stuff in it!"
Six looks around the walls for a cupboard where stuff might be kept.  If he can't find one, he'll go over and start kicking the weasel in frustration.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 7, 2003)

*Round One*

As Daniel yells down to them, Hanh glances up before yelling to Rom.  "Hey!  You think you can get him down?"

Scorpian lashes out with his sneaky weasel bite at Festy-James and really succeeds only in wrapping its weasley self around his leg and gnawing away.

Six searches the gym for cabinents but only finds benches and basketball hoops.  There are several doors and doorways that lead elsewhere - two on each side of the gym besides the main door they had just entered from.

Goro-wight hisses before rushing at Festy and slamming some nasty claws into him.  The claws dig deep for 2 DMG and Festy feels himself weakening (level drain).

Wille and Jackie do a pretty awesome combined flying kick at Goro-wight that knocks him back away from Festy.

Just then Festy's gun burps once - enveloping Goro-wight in a glow but nothing happens.  Then his gun burps again.   The Goro-wight sudden roars as it begins to lengthen and grow into something huge, and something very furry.

Initiative for Round Two:
Rom 16
Scorpian 15
Six 14
Jane 7
Goro 7
Wille 5
Jackie 5
Festy-James 1


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 7, 2003)

Festy looks panickedly about him, notices the weasel on his leg, then shrugs. He takes aim at the dire bear and uses double tap again, only firing a second time though if the dire bear doesn't turn into something weaker.

"Turn into something piss weak like the damn weasel, numbnts!" he yells at the Goro-bear.


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 7, 2003)

Rom, too frightened to act immediately against the fighters he played with and won with so many times, now comes to his senses.

He recalls the complete hapiness he felt when he kissed his ex girlfriend. He hopes to transfer the feeling of happiness to the bear, as he points his wand and says "Imperio!".

[sorry for my lack of posting ]


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 7, 2003)

Six gives up. "**** it." He attacks the dire bear.

(OOC: using Combat expertise to get me +5 on my AC, along with everything else.)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2003)

ooc: Fine.  Meanie-DM making me shout annoyingly embarrasing things while wearing an annoyingly embarrasing outfit.

IC: "Moon Spiral Heart Attack!" Shouts Jane,  Pointing the wand at Goro/Wight/Bear  "In other words, CHANGE ME BACK SO I CAN GIVE SIX THE WAND!" Jane tries to will herself to change into himself.
"By the way, three-and-a-half, why don't you stop looking for something to fight with and use that knife I gave you back in the coffee shop?  You BETTER not have lost it, Numeroboy!"

OOC: Page 8 or 10 or something like that, Jane handed her MW knife to Six. (Shortly after I got changed to a chick.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 8, 2003)

Rom's hand that holds the wand shakes as if the power coursing through it proved too strong for him to contain.  The wand sparks in his hand painfully causing him to drop it immediately.

Scorpian-weasel continues to nibble at Festy's leg but fails to do much damage other than be annoying.

Six attacks the bear - but misses him.

Jane's hearts slam into the Goro-Bear and it howls in anger before directing its gaze upon the new threat.  One huge paw slams into the woman [DMG: 16] and the other goes ripping into Festy [DMG: 15].   Its mouth clasps into Six with a punishing bite  [DMG: 17].

Jackie blinks before leaping to slam an sharp kick to Goro-Bear's side.

Festy-James fires the Morpho Ray.  The first doesn't do anything at all, only angering the beast and its now longer threat radius.  One paw goes smacking into him for more hurt.  [DMG: 13]  The second encases the creature with a glow as the once huge monster shrinks to a flapping red-eyed bat.

Even better news, Jane feels herself shifting - finally - and soon recognizes James again...in the cute little sailor outfit?  Lucky for him...nope.

Intiative for Round Three:
Rom 16
Scorpian 15
Six 14
Jemal-James7
Goro 7
Wille 5
Jackie 5
Festy-James 1


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 8, 2003)

Festy smiles briefly before noticing the two gaping wounds the bear inflicted.

"Hope getting hurt doesn't turn into a habit," he says.

He soon proceeds to try and remove the weasel from his leg through a series of shakes, kicks and stomps.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 8, 2003)

Daniel watches the battle, completely awestruck. This can not possibly be normal. "Either, I'm dreaming, or you're filming some sort of movie? If I'm not dreaming, can you just take me down after this scene?" In the mean time, Daniel does his best to realize this is a dream and wake up.


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 8, 2003)

"Damned wand!", Rom yells in frustration, "can't you even help me one little bit?!"

He grabs the wand again, and does the only trick he knows.

"Wingardium Leviosa!" and he triest to lift himself out of the reach of the animal.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2003)

OOC: 







> in the cute little sailor outfit? Lucky for him...nope



Don't scare me like that!!!! I thought you meant it. *L*

IC: 
"WOOHOO!!!" Jim shouts, followed swiftly by "OW! that f*cking hurt, you big piece of sh*t!  OH, HEY SIX, Present!" He says, tossing the wand in Six's direction before smacking Gorobat with a Solid right hook.
"Want a piece of me, b*tch?  J-boy's back!" He shouts, sides-stepping the beasts attacks.

(Fighting Defensively.  I've got 9 ranks of tumble, so my attack bonus is currently +8, AC is 24)


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 8, 2003)

"OW!  That hurt you ba--" With the very audible sound of a masculine voice, Six spins around just in time to see the wand coming his way.  In one fluid motion, he grabs the wand, keeps spinning, and fires it at the bat.  "YES!! MOON SPIRAL HEART ATTACK!!!"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 8, 2003)

Wille tries to take a hold of the bat (grapple).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 9, 2003)

Rom goes flying up into the air and nearly smacks into Daniel on his way up there.  Currently he hovers beside the tied up Daniel.

Scorpian-weasel scores no bites on Festy but still holds on.

Six feels his body shaking and shuddering as hearts burst out of the wand and slam into the fluttering bat.  Still he remains as male as he considers himself to be.

Jemal-James leaps up just as Goro-bat begins to fly upwards but fails to jump high enough to get to the bat.

Wille makes a leap, but also fails to get to the bat as it flutters up just out of reach beneath Rom and Daniel.

All the dancing Festy is doing across the gym floor manages to loosen the weasel enough so that it goes flying away from him and tumbling into a wall.

Intiative for Round Four:
Rom 16
Scorpian 15
Six 14
Jemal-James7
Goro 7
Wille 5
Jackie 5
Festy-James 1


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 9, 2003)

Daniel eyes Rom suspiciously, looking around for any wires suspending him. Finding none, he shakes his head slowly. "Hi," Daniel says, looking at Rom. "Mind answering a question for me? Are you being suspended by wires or something? See, I'm trying to figure out if this is a dream. I figure if you aren't then it is." Daniel smiles, "Oh, and maybe you could figure out a good way to get me down once this is all over."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2003)

"Ok," Festy says, exasperated and savaged, "_Now_ I need to see the nurse."

He tucks the Morpho-Ray into his waistband and starts to limp away, specifically the exit, to sit on the stairs there if there are any.

"I can't help from here on in people, many apologies."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2003)

"Six, you're the only one who can take the bat now.  I'll get the weasel." Jim shouts as he sprints over and boots the weasel, aiming it at a nearby wall if possible, while being ready to dodge its bites.  "Don't worry, Uncle Fester, we got it."

OOC: 
+12 to hit, 1d6+5 damage (Flying Kick ability)  Def: 21 (Dodge, Defensive Martial arts)


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 9, 2003)

Six aims for the bat again. "Yah-hah!  Wand!  YAY!  MOON SPIRAL HEART ATTACK!"


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 10, 2003)

Rom will try to manouver himself up to the ceiling and then above the Whatever-It-Is-Now.

"You may have seen a housefly, or even a superfly, but I bet you aint never seen ... a HUMANFLY!!!" Rom says to Daniel

"WOOHOO, this is SO great!" He shouts as he goes higher.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

Hanh glances at Rom.  "You could help the guy down while you're up there," she suggests wryly and then her eyes widen as Rom starts to plummet.  "Rom!"

After much fanfare, Jemal-James slams his foot into the weasel for a very disgusting SPLAT...and he gets weasel guts all over his shoe, splattering a bit on his clothes when he caves in the creature's stomach.

Six has shot off the wand again, his body struggling but unable to change as the bat flies to hide behind Daniel after being hit by a few of hearts.

Intiative for Round Five:
Rom 16
Scorpian 15
Six 14
Jemal-James7
Goro 7
Wille 5
Jackie 5
Festy-James 1


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 11, 2003)

"MOON SPIRAL--HEY!  COME BACK HERE!" Six tries to get into a position where he can get a clear shot at the bat, and if he can, he fires. (Moon spiral heart attack)


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 11, 2003)

Daniel looks around at the scene, and shakes his head. "Obviously, I'm dreaming. Ok, since it's a dream, I need to figure out what's going on, and then I'll have control of the situation." While he's talking to himself, Daniel tries to pull the ropes apart with his super dream powers. "So, what parts of my subconcious do you all represent anyway? And why are you shooting hearts at that thing? Are you saying that's how I approach romance?"


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 11, 2003)

Temporarily brought out of his killing frenzy, Six siezes the chance to play with someone's mind.  He shouts at the top his voice to Daniel, still trying to get into a position to hit the bat. "Well, I want to be a girl who has superpowers.  That's overcompenastion and gender insecurity in one.  And I'm the loudest part of your dream, right?  What does that tell you?"


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 11, 2003)

"Hmmm...." After Six's comments, dan goes deep into thought. "Actually, I'm surprized that you're here. I thought I sorted through all that stuff. Maybe that's why you're disasociated, er, why you're not me. You could represent the fact that while I've dealt with the fact that many of my better characteristcs are feminine in nature, I'm still not really at peace with it. On the other hand, this gender changing thing could be my own way of telling myself that it really doesn't matter in the end." Daniel nods. "Yeah, that's it. You see, you're here to remind me of the problems I had with this when I was younger. And I'm going to have to help you realize that despite your form, you're still the same person. You should respect who you are, and strive to become better in that, instead of hoping for magic to change you into something else. And by helping you realize this, I'll be able to work out the last of my problems in realizing that the women I'm interested in are really just people too."

"Alternately, you could be one of my typical female archetypes. Given the fact that I've been using the masculine half of my personality to deal with work, my feminine attributes -- being love and kindness -- are being less practiced. Therefore, you might simply be having these problems as a result of being cast into the wrong form. In which case, you're here to remind me that it's ok to be loving and caring, and that I shouldn't forget that part of my personality. The need for superpowers fits in simply because you need more power to excersize your ability for compassion then."

Daniel nods sagely. "That help? Oh, and what's your name anyway?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 11, 2003)

"And since you're seeing people turning into animals, does that make you a furry?"
Wille looks around to see if there are any ladders or more ninjas/baddies/whatever.
"So Hanh, when are you going to hickup again?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 11, 2003)

Festy takes the curing potion from his backpack and takes three sips of it.

"So, what would I represent here? A badly injured... well not _as_ badly injured any more... guy with a gun that looks more like an expensive water pistol than an actual weapon. Tell me, would you ever feel threatened by this in your right mind?" Festy calls back over his shoulder into the dojo, holding his pink gun above his head.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 11, 2003)

"I'm Six.  Don't ask, it's just what everyone calls me.  As for accepting my form instead of using magic to change myself, I'm trying to find the greenest grass.  And If I was going to analyse your personalities, I'd say that I'm telling you that every aspect and emotion is possible in anyone.  I don't suppose your subconcious ever told you about one of your personality's desires to disembowel and cause lavish amounts of pain to some particular people?  I think, if anything, I represent _all_ your inner struggle, sexual, moral and ethical."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2003)

"Could you stop talking psycho-bable and get me a f*cking towel to wipe the god-damned guts all over me from that stupid piece-of-sh*t?" Jemal asks, flicking his foot to try to shake some of the gunk at the wall.  "And while we're at it, if this is YOUR dream then why in the 9 hells did you just appear when we've been doing sh*t for hours?"

"OH, by the way, I'm Jim-Jemal.  That's James-Festy." He points at other Jim. "That's Hanh, Rom, wee-willie-wonka, and you've allready met Number-boy, uh.. did I miss anyone?" He asks as he finishes pointing at people and looks around.  "OH, the bat hiding behind you used to be Goro, the gunk on me used to be a weasel that used to be Scorpion.. Both from mortal kombat, of kourse, And I believe you may recognize him." Jim points to Jackie.

"Um... where's pikachu? Maybe he can zap the bat from down here, or SOMEONE could turn our enemy into something that can't fly." he says over his shoulder to the doorway.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 12, 2003)

*Round Five*

"The foul-mouthed one would definitely be James-Jemal, formerly Jane," Hanh spoke up with a slight grin.  "And as for hiccuping...I don't know.  Why do you ask? Do you always know when you hiccup?"

While everyone is talking, the bat buries itself into the back of Daniel's head, snuggling in to hide from Six who is moving around trying to get a good shot at it.

Intiative for Round Six:
Rom 16
Six 14
Jemal-James7
Goro 7
Wille 5
Jackie 5
Mario 5
Festy-James 1


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2003)

Jim shudders visibly at the mention of Jane.
"Please can we not talk about her?  She was so.. " He shudders again "Feminine... Now, If you'll excuse me, I've got guts to remove." Jim starts looking around for a towel or something to wipe himself off with, then proceeds to wipe the Guts off.  He'll stop only if he or one of his friends is attacked by an enemy that he can retaliate against (AKA one that he could reach to hit).  Otherwise He keeps cleaning until it's all gone, then looks for a wet cloth to clean some more.
"I hate guts.. Course this is the first time I've ever had WEASEL guts on me.. They're different from bears, fish, and moose... kinda like Mouse guts, actually.." He continues rambling as he wipes.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2003)

[ooc: Kit, how much does the 3 sips of potion heal me?]

"Jim, I can either shoot it and probably turn it into something nastier than it currently is or we can leave it as a relatively harmless and tiny creature. On top of that if I miss our friend suspended from the ceiling will be hit. I don't wanna risk getting cut up any more anyway," he says, and gets up to help Jemal find a source of water or a rag or something.


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 12, 2003)

Rom, as he falls down says: "ffs, can't I have a little fun while I'm flying?"

He triest to concentrate again on staying aloft, instead of feeling amazed at actually flying.

Rom triest to get to Daniel and poke the bad with his wand.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 12, 2003)

"Rom!  Could you get Dan down from there?  I can't get a clear shot!"

Six keeps trying to get to a place where he can shoot the bat.  If he can, he fires. (moon spiral heart attack)

OOC: Do I have to keep saying "Moon Spiral Heart Attack" _every_ round?


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2003)

"Just because you've hiccuped every time before you start glowing. And each time you glow, we've gained more skills and powers.
If I were to make an uneducated guess, I'd say you're some kind of catalyst in this merging."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 13, 2003)

*Round Six*

Rom feels himself falling even faster and ends up having to grab Daniel to keep from plummetting to the ground and end up a big Rom splat.

Six cannot get to a good place to shoot the goro-bat as it is burying into the back of Daniels shirt to hide.

James-Jemal can't find any towels in the gym and has to live with scrapping off the weasel guts onto the edge of the bench.  The weasel guts start to smell now.

Festy heals 16 points from 3 sips of the potion.

Pikachu starts giggling at how funny everyone looks while Hanh shakes her head and then speaks to Wille.  "Really?  I guess so.  I don't know...I can't control the glowing any more than I can control the hiccuping."

Jackie goes running off to another distant corner to deal with other fights going on in the far darkened corners the gym that no one can see at the moment from where they are.

Intiative for Round Seven:
Rom 16
Six 14
Jemal-James7
Goro-bat 7
Wille 5
Jackie 5
Mario 5
Festy-James 1


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 13, 2003)

"We'll worry about that later then."
Wille heads after Jackie since there isn't much he can do to help Daniel down.


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 13, 2003)

"Lift up your shift so we can target that bat!"

Rom readies an action when daniel lifts his shirt.

The action will be pointing at the bat and saying 'stupify'.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 13, 2003)

"Oh, **** this."  Six gives up.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 14, 2003)

*Round Seven*

Rom notices that Daniel is tied up and can't really do anything.  In fact, Rom has to hold onto Daniel if he wants to even stay up there as the magic has completely run out now and he's hanging up there with Daniel.

Wille runs into another fight in the corner between a blue-dressed ninja, Jackie, and another man.  The second man looked as if his feet had been frozen to the ground and Jackie wasn't looking too warm either.


Intiative for Round Eight:
Sub-Zero 20
Goro-bat 17
Six 14
Jemal-James 13
Bruce Lee 12
Wille 10
Jackie 8
Rom 8
Mario 7
Festy-James 3


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 14, 2003)

Daniel shakes his head. "Well, those are a lot of good questions." He then shrieks as the bat works securely under his shirt. "But  I've got a bat under my shirt. Grab a ladder, get me down, and get rid of the thing. Then we can figure out what's going on here." Daniel shakes his head. "I hate ninja...."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 14, 2003)

As Dan is in the middle of speaking , Jim decides to get the guts off by kicking more badguys. SO, he runs full spead after Jackie, heaving a flying Kick at the blue-outfitted guy with a "Hai-YA!" that cuts in perfectly after Daniels 'I hate Ninja... '.

"Sorry, couldn't resist.. Well, ok I could've, but where's the fun in that?" he says as smacks (Or tries to smack) the lame-ass sub-zero wannabe.

OOC: 
+12 to hit, 1d6+5 damage (Flying Kick ability) Def: 21 (Dodge, Defensive Martial arts both against Subby.)


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 14, 2003)

"Ah!  Something I can hit!"  Six heads over to the fight, and points the wand at Sub-Zero.  "PAH!  I'VE HAD COLDER SUMMERS IN GLASGOW!  MOON SPIRAL HEART ATTACK! YAAAAAHHHHH!"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 14, 2003)

*OoC:*  Aww, man, don't make me beat the crap out of my favorite ninja.  

*IC:* Wille sprints up to deliver a spin-kick at the coolp) ninja.


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 14, 2003)

Rom, lost in thought (unfamiliar territory) triest to figure out "WHY THE  I CAN'T CONTROL MY MAGIC!" [that is IC shouting in my head].

[Knowledge (Arcane) check pls]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 15, 2003)

*Round Ten*

Only after moving deeper into the darkness do Jemal and Six actually see the blue ninja....

The blue ninja releases a spew of icy doom at the approaching attackers.  The sheet of ice crackles along the floor and freezes Jemal and Six's feet exactly where they stand before they could reach him.

Goro-bat finds a nice snuggly spot in Daniel's shirt.

Six fires his wand of hearts which smack into the blue ninja who gives the number-boy a very dark and furious gaze.

Jemal find that he can't move his feet.

Bruce continues to try and free himself.

Wille flies through the air, his leg spinning around in beautiful rotation before the back of it smacks into the blue ninja's mask with a resounding crack.  The ninja staggers back slightly, focusing on the new threat.

Jackie throws a punch and misses as the ninja effortlessly ducks it.

Rom thinks about what happens and realizes that he lost his concentration while doing the spell, thus ending it prematurely.  Now he's just hanging onto Daniel over 30 meters above the floor.


Intiative for Round Nine:
Sub-Zero 20
Goro-bat 17
Six 14
Jemal-James 13
Bruce Lee 12
Wille 10
Jackie 8
Rom 8
Mario 7
Festy-James 3

OOC: He's my favorite ninja too!  The first time I beat Mortal Kombat was with him.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 15, 2003)

Daniel mutters under his breath. "Damn archetypical reperesentations. They never listen." Aside from that, he's going to mostly hold still. Trying to dislodge the bat would likely dislodge Rom too. So he's going to sit around, and see how the bat is acting, and how it feels. Specifically, Daniel is looking to see any outward indications of mood like clawing, biting, or rapid heartbeat. He desperately is hoping it isn't hostile.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 15, 2003)

"You gotta be kidding me!  Freeze a canadian?  f*cking idiot." Jemal mutters and pulls a Hunting knife out of his Pack, using it to chip away at the ice around his feet.  "I'm so glad I got my stuff back."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2003)

"That feels better," Festy says, "I'm going out to find a ladder, back soon!"

Festy moves back out into the snow, searching for something he can use to help rescue those unfortunate enough to be hanging from the roof.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 15, 2003)

"It's really unfortunate, actually, in different circumstances we could've been friends. But now I'll just give you a whuppin' and you'll get knocked out."
Wille chatters as he is aiming for a spot to land a punch.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 16, 2003)

*Round Nine*

Another explosion of ice and Wille finds himself frozen to the ground where he stands.  Stuck within the ice bubble, he shivers as the cold eats away at him.  [Frost DMG: 6]

The bat begins to shift slightly...shuddering a bit in Daniel's shirt.  Then...Daniel feels it start to...grow...the rope begins to make a straining noise as both he and Rom hang on.

Jemal takes one round to hack away t the ice and manages to free himself for the next round. [DMG: 2]

Festy moves out into the snow and sees a ladder in the construction site but it will take him a couple of rounds to get there and a couple of rounds to lug the ladder back.  But while he is out there he sees a Vivi hustling toward him from the direction of the wizard's tower.

Intiative for Round Ten:
Sub-Zero 20
Goro-bat 17
Six 14
Jemal-James 13
Bruce Lee 12
Wille 10
Jackie 8
Rom 8
Mario 7
Festy-James 3


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 16, 2003)

"Oh F    !" Daniel yells. "It's wearing off! He's growing!" 

His thoughts race. There has to be something he can do. There's always something you can do in dreams. There's always something. Daniel tries his best to ignore the fact that his ribs might break before the rope does, and cast aside all bloody mental images of his body broken asunder by Goro-bat's return to Goro. 

Daniel hopes Goro's as intellectual as his videogame counterparts seem to be as he tries to convince Goro to climb down of his own free will. "Hey, mister bat? Listen, you may want to get yourself down to the ground now. It's a bit of a drop, and I don't think you want to rematerialize tied up, do you?" 'Especially,' he adds mentally. 'Not with my innards all over you.'

Dan glances at Rom. "Things may get really messy. You may want to get yourself down, and someplace out of trouble."

And one more time, Dan will try to focus his super dream powers to destroy the ropes and land gracefully.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 16, 2003)

Suddenly Hanh hiccups, hands covering her mouth to control it.  Glowing slightly, she hiccups some more and falls backwards to land on her butt.

"hic...hic...hic!"

Six, Jemal-James, Wille, Rom, Daniel and Festy-James start glowing brightly as Hanh flashed once, imbuing them with an added sense of power.

EDIT: Those above gain 1 level


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2003)

"IIIII HAAAAAVE THE POWER!!!!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2003)

Festy retrieves the ladder and calmly transports it back, trying not to hit anything, but still go reasonably fast. He sees the glow inside and feels a little more powerful.

"Who ever thought hiccups could be a good thing?" he says to himself, then sees Vivi, "Hey Vivi! You appear to be in a hurry, need a hand? I'll be able to help once I get this ladder inside... wait a second. Do you know 'float'? A couple of friends inside could really use spell right now."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 16, 2003)

*OoC:* Whohoo! Iterative attack!
Also, I picked up Improved Combat Throw so if Sub attacks me in melee and misses, I get a free trip attempt counting as my AoO.

Wille takes two jabs at the ice holding him in place, trying to break free.

_Condition action:_ If I need to make a save or an opposed check, I expend an action point. I have plenty of 'em.


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 16, 2003)

"Damn", Rom think "Why don't I know any spells that would be useful now. I can cast Levitate but not Feather Fall. I suck."

Rom, not wanting to fall, show his real nature: with a little smile he turns to Daniel. "Sucks to be you boy." he thinks. He quickly remembers the scene from Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone, where Hermione paralyzes Longbottom.

He aims the wand at Daniel and says: "Petrificum totalus."

[are there any PrC's that aid in my spellcasting? Dedicated Hero maybe?]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Round Ten*

Sub-zero fires another round of ice at Jackie and Bruce, further freezing Bruce and sticking Jackie to the floor.

Jemal breaks free of the ice.

Wille uses his force to smack at the ice capsule holding him in place.  He feels it shudder but did not give way.

Rom [Roll: 5] yells to his heart's content but fails to paralyze Daniel.

Vivi waves to Festy.  "Float?  I got some of that...but I need to talk to you and your friends.  We have trouble and Gandalf needs to you help us." He speaks as Festy enters the gym with the ladder.

Intiative for Round Eleven:
Sub-Zero 20
Goro-bat 17
Six 14
Jemal-James 13
Bruce Lee 12
Wille 10
Jackie 8
Rom 8
Mario 7
Festy-James 3

OOC: Sorry, Rom, but Harry's wand is one weapon where I can't tell you the specifics of.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2003)

Festy sets up the ladder so the others can climb down. He replies to Vivi while doing this.

"Easier done than said. If you can help us out here I'm sure we'll get there sooner," he suggests to Vivi, "Hey you guys! Ladder here, climb down yes good?"


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 17, 2003)

Daniel's jaw clenches as he looks down at Rom. "What are you doing? What possible good will it do you having me paralized? The bat's fom is changing. That means he's likely to go back to being a four armed warrior or a bear. Do you want to be UNDER him when that happens?" Daniel shakes his head. "I realize you're just a dream archetype. I realize that you were looking out for your own skin, but even so, take a moment to think next time. Now climb down before he turns back and goes after the first dangerous person."

Daniel looks down at Festy, "Yes, climb down good. Tied up. Tied up bad. No climb. Help good. And while you're at it, explain the virtues of not casting harmful spells on potential allies to your budding wizard."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 17, 2003)

"Freeze this, b*tch!" Jemal shouts as he takes a flying leap at Sub-zero. 

OOC: +13 to hit, 1d8+7 damage, Defense vs Sub 0 is 22(Dodge+Defensive Martial Arts)

Updating character in Rogues gallery now.


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 17, 2003)

"Look, I have like no control over this, so I am looking for some spells that actually work. I'd rather know if a spell worked before I use it in combat than suddenly find out it shocks my hand."

Rom climbs down the ladder and starts to move to Sub Zero.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 17, 2003)

Wille repeats his break-out attempt.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2003)

Festy gives a little salute to Daniel.

"Rom, don't do bad things to your allies. One day it may come back to get you," he says seriously.

Festy climbs the ladder once Rom is safely down and helps untie Daniel. If given an opportunity Festy will fling the bat down onto the floor, then jump off onto it, otherwise he'll scramble down so Daniel can get down.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

*Round Eleven*

Sub-zero blasts another round of ice at Jemal just as he gets free.  He gets hit with a frozen blast to his face which knocks him backward but fails to freeze him.  [DMG: 6]

Goro-bat moves around underneath Daniel's shirt and flies out when Festy gets up there.

Daniel manages to get down from his perch after some help from Festy.  They're on the ladder and heading on down.

Jemal gets up but finds he is slowed due to the ice all over his body and the creeping cold (all dex bonus null for this round). Still he manages to connect with Sub-zero, a kick to the man's chest which knocks him back some.

Wille manages to smash the ice wall (used 2 AP)  and resist cold damage while doing so.  The ice flies everywhere and he's now free!

Rom rushes over and sees the sight of all this ice and a blue ninja kicking butt.

Intiative for Round Twelve:
Sub-Zero 20
Goro-bat 17
Daniel 15
Six 14
Jemal-James 13
Bruce Lee 12
Wille 10
Jackie 8
Rom 8
Mario 7
Festy-James 3


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 18, 2003)

Once Festy reaches the bottom of the ladder he looks at Sub-Zero for a moment then shakes his head.

"I ain't riskin' it," he says, and turns to Vivi, "How about a fire based spell? Got enough mana handy for one? I'm sure our blue foe would have difficulty overcoming that."


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 18, 2003)

Rom, having noticed that spell after spell failed, but still not ready to go into melee just thinks of another trick.

Pointing the wand at Sub Zero he yells: "Stupefy!"

[can I spend action points to make my spells work?]


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 18, 2003)

"I'm free!"
Wille resumes kicking Subbie's butt.

*OoC:* Now, I might remember wrong, but can't we only spend one action point per round?
Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 19, 2003)

Daniel rotates one arm gingerly whild hanging on to the ladder with the other. At the moment, even the feeling of pins and needles in his fingertips is a welcome change. From the top of the ladder, he's going to take a glance around, trying to find his stuff.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 19, 2003)

*Round Twelve*

Sub-zero sends another ice blast cracking into Jemal who had just attacked him.  It slams into Jemal and wraps him in an ice prison similiar to Wille's. [DMG: 7]

Daniel is looking around for his stuff, but he can't really see much in the dim gym.  Only everyone fighting, alot of ice, a crushed bloody weasel and the flying bat.

"Stupify" yells Rom as he swing his wand forward at the blue ninja.  [Roll: 9] But the spell just fizzles.

Wille winces as the cold ice burns him, but he leaps up in the air to smack

Vivi glances at Festy.  "No fire, just float," he speaks apologetically.  He looks at the ninja uncertainly.  "I don't want to get hit with ice," he speaks nervously.

OOC:  Nope, you can't spend action points to make spells work.  And yes you're right Wille, one action point per round so you now have [DMG: 6]

Intiative for Round Thirteen:
Sub-Zero 20
Goro-bat 17
Daniel 15
Six 14
Jemal-James 13
Bruce Lee 12
Wille 10
Jackie 8
Rom 8
Mario 7
Festy-James 3


----------



## Jemal (Apr 19, 2003)

Jemal does his best to break out (Use AP if necesary).

OOC: UM, if that ice thing is either a ranged attack or a spell/spell-like ability/supernatural ability shouldn't everyone in melee get AoO's whenever he uses it?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 19, 2003)

"No problem the Vivi, I'll just try to deal with it with what I've got," Festy says, and draws his bright pink pistol.

He takes aim and uses double tap again, but only using the second shot if Sub-Zero (or whatever he turns into) appears too powerful.


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 20, 2003)

Rom does another stupify

[sorry for the entire lack of quality, but it's 2:30 and I'm fuggin tired. And Leon is a good movie...]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 20, 2003)

*Round Thirteen*

Both Sub-Zero fists freeze up into ice and he slams it into Wille's stomach, causing a nasty cold burn upon contact.  [DMG: 9]  His other hand cracks into Wille again.  [DMG: 7]

Goro bat suddenly explodes into his normal form and lands on the ground with a thump right near Daniel and Festy.  He slams one hand into Festy, knocking him over. [DMG: 7] but barely misses Daniel. (amazing!)

Festy and Daniel both take their AoO's but don't manage to connect with Goro.

Jemal breaks out of his ice cage [1 AP used] but the cold burns are painful. [DMG: 5].  Now he's free to do some damage.

Rom points the wand again at Sub-zero and yells "Stupify!" but the wand suddenly fizzles [Roll: 1] [Roll Will Save: 7+5 = 12].  Suddenly his world goes dark as he's knocked unconsious for the next [Roll: 2] 2 rounds.

Festy fires from a prone position and points the gun at Sub-Zero and fires once.  The fires one envelops Sub-zero in a glow but he manages to shake it off.  He fires again and misses.  He notices that the charge level for the gun is now less than 3/4 gone.

OOC:  Oh yeah I completely forgot about the AoO with range attacks which means Jemal gets an AoO since Wille was frozen last round.  Ok you hit Sub-Zero with your attack.

Could everyone please keep track of your HP and AP and how many times you fired your weapon by adding that to the bottom of your post?  Thanks!

Intiative for Round Fourteen:
Sub-Zero 20
Goro-bat 17
Daniel 15
Six 14
Jemal-James 13
Bruce Lee 12
Wille 10
Jackie 8
Rom 8
Mario 7
Festy-James 3


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 20, 2003)

Festy gets up and takes a five foot step away from Goro before firing once at him.

"That hurt dumbss!" he says defiantly.

[ooc: 24hp left, 7 shots used(i think, not sure) after this one]


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 20, 2003)

As Six becomes more aware of his surroundings, he realises that the glow lasted a lot longer than normal.  Disorientated a little, he regains his bearings and whips the wand round in the direction of Subby again.  "GAH!!  WHY...WON'T...YOU...DIE???? MOON SPIRAL HEART ATTACK!!!!!"


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 21, 2003)

Daniel's going to hang back and contentrate on not getting hit by Goro. "Hey, big fella! I liked you better tiny and hidden." Right now, he's really hoping they had a reason for wanting him alive that will keep Goro from pummling him to death.

HP: 12
AP: 11


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2003)

"You freeze me AGAIN?  Boy, how hard do I have to B*TCH slap you before you gonna get it?  You don't belong here and we gonna kick yo ass out!"  Jim says as he throws a hard right hook followeed closely by an elbow to the stomach of Zero.
(+11/6 to hit, 1d8+3 damage, Use AP if need to in order to hit)
Current HP: 27 out of 50
AP: 57(56 if I use oen this round)


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 22, 2003)

Wille proceeds with some AP boosted butt-kicking.
"I think your feelings are starting to warm up towards me."

*HP:* 50/72


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 22, 2003)

Sub-Zero slams his frozen fists into Wille's stomach, causing a nasty cold burn upon contact. [DMG: 8] His other hand cracks into Wille again. [DMG: 9]  

With his very nice extended reach, Goro continues his beat down on Festy [DMG: 17] with three fists (one missing Festy) and then Daniel who got smacked very royally in a nasty backhand with one fist. [DMG: 9]  He roars aloud and his last two remaining hands strike into Six twice. [DMG: 18]  (whoo hoo he's an attack rolling fiend!) 

Daniel doubles over in pain but continues to dance around, not really sure if the now enraged Goro cares any longer after being turned into a bat.

More hearts slam into Sub-Zero and he's finally starting to look a little worse for wear.  Jemal's continued pummeling didn't help either, but Jemal's elbow goes wide though is other hits solidly. [Ap used]

Wille leaps up in the air and connects solidly with Sub-Zero's jaw in a perfectly executed crescent kick. [AP used]

Festy shoots Goro and immediately he is enveloped in a glowing form that grows once more into the frightening bear before them.

OOC: I made a mistake.  Sub-zero cannot cast a spell and strike you at the same time, Wille, so you can disregard his damage for last round.

Intiative for Round Fifteen:
Sub-Zero 20
Goro-bat 17
Daniel 15
Six 14
Jemal-James 13
Bruce Lee 12
Wille 10
Jackie 8
Rom 8
Mario 7
Festy-James 3


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 22, 2003)

Festy shakes his head, as if trying to disbelieve his own luck. He steps back again, trying to get out of reach, then uses double tap again like before. He'll only fire a second time if Goro's form is too powerful.

"Vivi? Anything at all you can do to help here?" he asks desperately, then spits a wad of blood off to the side.

[ooc: 7hp, 8 shots used after this round, 9 if firing a second time]


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 23, 2003)

Six spins round to face the bear.  "Ah-HA!  Back for more, eh?  Prepare to feel the wrath of...of...of PINK HEART SHAPED MAGIC MISSLES! MOON SPIRAL HEART ATTACK!" Six rubs his throat. "That sounded _so_ stupid.  And I need to put a button on this thing..."

HP: 46
AP: All of them...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixchan _*
> 
> HP: 64, I think...Have I been hit yet?
> AP: All of them... *




For 18 points of DMG, check above with Goro's action.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 23, 2003)

Through the haze of pain, Daniel is more suprized than anything. "I didn't think dreams hurt so much," he gasps. Dream or not, this is deadly serious, and lost survival instincts begin to kick in. Daniel steps back slowly, trying to find the delicate balance between moving away from the now bear formed Goro and avoiding attracting too much attention to himself. 

OOC: I'd like to take a five foot step back, closer to the ladder if possible (as long as that doesn't take me nearer Sub Zero). And then I'd like to be however defensive I can be without attracting an AOO. And if there's any way to burn an AP to be more effective, I'd like to do that too.

HP: 5
AP: 11


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2003)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> *OOC: I'd like to take a five foot step back, closer to the ladder if possible (as long as that doesn't take me nearer Sub Zero). And then I'd like to be however defensive I can be without attracting an AOO. And if there's any way to burn an AP to be more effective, I'd like to do that too.  *



In other words, get the hell out of there, eh?

IC: 

Jemal, hearing a roar from behind, swears under his breath, then swears louder "Sh*t, I think big+Ugly's back, guys.. Can you handle Blue-boy?" He asks, then without waiting for an answer, disengages from combat with Subzero (5-foot step), and turns to run over to goro 

I'll Stop 20 feet from him If I can't reach with a flying kick this round... If I can, I'll use Ap (If needed) to make sure I hit.  Also, i'll declare whichever one (Goro-bear or Subbie) is closer as my dodge.
(Flying kick: +13 to hit, 1d8+7 damage)
HP: 26  AP: 56


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 23, 2003)

lalalalalalalalala

Still knocked out. The Wand does more than Sub Zero. LOL


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

*Round Fourteen*

Since Jemal is gone now, Sub-Zero continues to concentrate his attacks on Wille.  He slams his frozen fists into Wille's stomach, one hitting him, the other missing wildly.  One fist caused a nasty cold burn upon contact. [DMG: 16]. 

Goro-bear roars furiously and swipes both paws at Six, both striking him horribly before he bites down.  [DMG: 34]

Daniel tries a trip attempt on the bear (which is about all you can do and not attract an AoO)...and amazingly succeeds.  Goro-bear falls flat on his big ugly mug.  Of course, now he's furious at you...

Lucky for Daniel, hearts slam into the bear right as it takes its AoO on Six [DMG: 11] but while its down, Jemal charges at it and slams a beautiful flying kick into its head.  The bear shudders and lies still as it morphs back into the listless Goro.

Rom starts to stir and slowly begins to come out of his self-inflicted stupor.

Festy holds back his shot when notices Goro is down.

Intiative for Round Fifteen:
Sub-Zero 20
Daniel 15
Six 14
Jemal-James 13
Bruce Lee 12
Wille 10
Jackie 8
Rom 8
Mario 7
Festy-James 3


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 24, 2003)

Daniel looks down at his hands in amazement. He just tripped a bear. No thought, simply a desperate action born of need. Despite the pain, maybe it was a dream after all. The avenue to awakening must be contained within the need itself. 

Daniel smiles and gestures a thumbs-up to Jemal, "Thanks for the help." Turning to Sub-Zero, he speaks a little louder "The odds aren't in your favor. Let our friends out of the frost, and I'm sure we can work something out."

HP: 5
AP: 10


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 24, 2003)

"OW OW OW OW OW OW OW!!!" Six decides that cowardice is the better part of Valour, and starts getting the **** out of there.
He starts running around, trying to keep away from the bear.  All his defences go up.

OOC: Goro-Bear is his Dodge target, so:
AC: 24 + 1 (dodge) + 5 (combat expertise) = *30*
If he misses, I get the AoO from Agile Riposte,
and I'm withdrawing, so I don't get AoOed, right?

HP: 14
AP: 51


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *"OW OW OW OW OW OW OW!!!" Six decides that cowardice is the better part of Valour, and starts getting the **** out of there.
> He starts running around, trying to keep away from the bear.  All his defences go up.
> 
> OOC: Goro-Bear is his Dodge target, so:
> ...




Goro is down.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 24, 2003)

Not to self: Wait until you have been awake for at least an hour before reading. 

Erk. I think I'm becoming illiterate.

Erm...Six cheers, but is still going to keep away from everything hostile. Subby's his dodge target, and Six is going to keep at least thirty feet between him and Subby before firing. 'Spiral Moon Heart Attack' and all that.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2003)

Jemal looks around to see if there are any other fights (Besides the sub-zero one) going on.  If so, he'll try to see who's fighting.
If not, he'll move back towards Sub-zero with Daniel, chiming in loud enough for them to hear "He's right, surrender now and you don't go down like Goro and Scorpion did.  This isn't a Mortal Kombat tournament, you don't have to die."

OOC: IF it matters for seeing other fights, Spot is +.  And if there are no other fights, my Diplomacy check to try and calm down Subbie is +7.

PS, Kit, do you realize that you've still got 'Goro-bat' marked in the initiative list?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> PS, Kit, do you realize that you've still got 'Goro-bat' marked in the initiative list? *




WHOOPS ;p My bad...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 25, 2003)

*Round Fifteen*

Sub-Zero lets loose a barrage of ice which slammed into Jemal [DMG: 14] but he manages to avoid being frozen again.

Daniel begins his plea to stop the fighting but fails to convince his opponent.

The the blue ninja is knocked backwards as Six yells and hearts fly into him.

Jemal then stops to look around and see if here are any other fights.  He doesn't see any more fights in the gym or anybody else new.   It seems this is the last fight left. [One Round Action]

Intiative for Round Sixteen
Sub-Zero 20
Daniel 15
Six 14
Jemal-James 13
Bruce Lee 12
Wille 10
Jackie 8
Rom 8
Mario 7
Festy-James 3


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 25, 2003)

Six glares at the wand. "Hmm...I've fired you probably more than ten times and you've still not caused any change...what's up?" Six shrugs. "Oh well..." Six points the wand at subby again and yawns. "Bored now.  Spiral Moon Heart Attack."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 25, 2003)

"Ok. Don't say we didn't warn you." Daniel walks over to the ladder, folds it together,  swivels the ladder on its edge. Assuming time and that he's in range, Daniel will use gravity as an aid, and swing the ladder down at Sub-Zero.  

HP: 5
AP: 10


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 25, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Six glares at the wand. "Hmm...I've fired you probably more than ten times and you've still not caused any change...what's up?" Six shrugs. "Oh well..." Six points the wand at subby again and yawns. "Bored now.  Spiral Moon Heart Attack." *




OOC: That would be the fluke of the dice. and Daniel should realize he has to be in melee range in order to swing the ladder effectively otherwise he risks hitting his other comrades.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2003)

"FOREIGN OBJECT!!!" Jemal shouts as he steps away from the ladder-bearer(5'step) so he doesn't get smacked by the wild swinging (hehe), then heads after subbie with another flying kick.
"QUIT F*CKING SHOOTING ME!" SMACK
(+13 to hit, 1d8+7 damage, Using AP if needed)

HP: 12 out of 50
AP: 56


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: That would be the fluke of the dice. and Daniel should realize he has to be in melee range in order to swing the ladder effectively otherwise he risks hitting his other comrades. *




OOC: I know, but Six doesn't believe in the Big DM In The Sky, nor is he aware (beyond the sneaking suspicion given everything that is happening) that Dice Mechanics control the Universe.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2003)

Recovering from the daze caused by the sudden freezing and unfreezing, Wille gets back on track beating Sub-Zero's face unrecognizable.

*HP:* 33/72, *AP:* 56 (using for attack), *Action:* Full-attack, *Applicaple feats:* Defensive MA, (possibly Improved Combat Throw)


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 26, 2003)

In the process of trying to get a grip on the ladder, Daniel discovers that this dream is adhering strongly enough to the laws of reality that throwing the ladder at Sub Zero won't work very well. So, instead, he smiles and goes to plan b. "Hey," he says, gesturing to Jemal. "I'm gonna be nice. He's all yours. Show him how skilled you are." Daniel tries to find a good way to set the ladder back up.

HP: 5
AP: 10


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 26, 2003)

*Round Sixteen*

Hanh stands up and yells "Dice mechanics control the world!"  Though she sits down a little confused and wondering where that outburst came from.



Sub-zero gives Wille two chunks of ice fists [DMG:  23].  But then gets knocked by a bunch of red hearts that Six lets loose.  And still unfortunately, he's yet to turn into a woman.

Jemal quickly follows it with a flying kick that makes Sub-zero double over. [AP used].  Wille pays back the fists with his own and Sub-zero is not looking too good anymore.

Meanwhile, Daniel manages to set the ladder back and move further out of harms way.

Intiative for Round Seventeen
Sub-Zero 20
Daniel 15
Six 14
Jemal-James 13
Bruce Lee 12
Wille 10
Jackie 8
Rom 8
Mario 7
Festy-James 3


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 26, 2003)

Rom stand again and says to the wand: "I know you didn't chose me, but could you at least stop hurting me?!"

Convinced that he just can't master some spells he triest another one.

Raising his wand above his shoulder, and making a move like he is gonna throw it, he aims at Sub Zero he shouts: "Expelliarmus!"


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 26, 2003)

Six looks over to Hanh. "Oh?  So...given all the glowing that's going on, I'm what?  Level Eight?" 

Six looks back at the wand. "I guess I have a high Fort save and that's why is why this isn't working..." Six shrugs. "Oh well.  A least I can fire super cool hearts of death at things.  Moon Spiral...wait..." Six concentrates as he is hit by a burst of memory from back in the Poke Center. Smiling, he points the want at Sub Zero again.  "Ah! RAINBOW MOON HEART ACHE!"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 26, 2003)

"Crap!"
Wille withdraws from Sub-Zero.
"It hurts! Voi perkeleen perkele, sattuu!"

*HP:* 10/72, *AP:* 56, *Action:* 5ft-step, Full defense


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 28, 2003)

*Round Seventeen*

Sub-Zero moves his arm, creating a large whirl of ice which he thursts toward Rom who had just awakened but Rom's reflexes manage to save him from the brunt of the damage.  [DMG: 10]

Just then Six yells "RAINBOW MOON HEART ACHE!" but the wand fizzles, refusing to fire.  However, his body begins to twist and change[Roll: 3] until instead of Six, you see a young woman with a sailor dress all in pink.

Rom shouts "Expelliarmus!" at Sub-zero and a glow explodes from its end and slams into the blue ninja...however...the ninja as well as everyone else is shocked as his clothes go flying off to hit the wall behind him.  Sub-zero's hands lose their icy glow and he looks just a little cold in the buff.

Hanh covers her mouth, eyes opening wide as she stared at the startled Sub-Zero.  "That's some spell...why did it do that?"   Then she hiccups, enveloping Rom, Wille, Festy, Six, Daniel, and Jemal in a happy glow.  Daniel gets an extra special glow all his own.

Wille limps away from Sub-zero, clearly hurting badly.

OOC: LOL!...nice Rom...everyone goes on one level, Daniel goes up two (for extra good behavior and just a bonus to help him catch up a bit).

Intiative for Round Eighteen
Sub-Zero 20
Daniel 15
Six 14
Jemal-James 13
Bruce Lee 12
Wille 10
Jackie 8
Rom 8
Mario 7
Festy-James 3


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2003)

Jim looks down at the um... icicle... and comments "Damn, b*tch, no wonder you're so angry.  Lets just put you out of your misery, eh?" He then throws punch at Subbies stomach, followed by a right-hook to the face.

OOC: 
HP: 18 out of 56
AP: 65
Declaring Subbie as DODGE, so AC vs him is now 25.  If first attack misses, Use AP to help it hit.  If I don't need to use my AP for that, I'll use it to add damage via Iron Fist.
Attack: +12/+7, damage 1d8+3


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2003)

Festy takes a deep breath, feeling a little invigorated after the glow, and thinks his injuries aren't as serious as they were before. Nonetheless he still doesn't feel good enough to return to the field of battle.

"How does surrender sound now?" he calls to Sub-Zero, "Don't got your knickers in a knot about continuing the fight now."

Festy chuckles, then spins the pink pistol on his index finger before replacing it under his waistband.

"I've realised I don't have an actual way of hurting people, but it shouldn't be hard to acquire a weapon of some sort," he notes.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 28, 2003)

Six staggers a little, trying to re-adjust to the very different form.  After getting balanced, she takes a good look downwards. (and no, not _down_ the dress, just a general downward look on the outside)  "Hey, I don't--" Six starts giggling all of a sudden at the new voice.  Regaining herself, she starts again. "I don't look to bad.  Not too naff, not schoolgirly.  Refined, Sophistocated, Cool, and--" she rubs the black collar on he neck, "--with a little goth too...I need a new name.  Sixy? Sixa? Number-Girl is too long."

Six is pretty much ignoring Sub Zero now, although there is an awareness of where he is, just in case he tries to attack her.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2003)

"How 'bout we call you Sissy?"
Then the realization hits Wille. 
"Say... the guy lost his suit and immediately lost his ice..."
Wille sprints straight for the suit.

*HP:* 19/81, *AP:* 66


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 29, 2003)

*Round Eighteen*

All nice and freezing, Sub-zero dives for his own suit, trying to get to it before anyone else does.  His hands reach it first and he holds it possessively.

Six is busy admiring her new feminine body, prancing around and such all pink.

James-Jemal lets out a yell and flies at Sub-zero, slamming a fist into the buff ninja.   The ninja crumples over, the suit dropping to the floor as Jemal give s him an uppercut that knocks the guy over.  Sub-zero drops to the ground and doesn't move.

Wille gets his hands on the blue ninja suit that Sub-zero had lost on the floor.

Hanh nods to Festy.  "Well, who knows what we'll run across here.  I've kind of stopped trying to figure it out."  Then she glances over at Jackie and Bruce Lee where Fong Sai Yuk was trying to free them from the ice.

OOC: The End folks...wow that was a long one!!!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2003)

Jemal looks down at Subbie and says "Oh come on, some ones gotta say it..."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 29, 2003)

Daniel smiles at everyone. "Great job!" He says, giving Jemal a high-five. "I'm impressed." 

Daniel turns to Willie "That's got to be a good addition. Smart thinking." 

To Rom he says "I'm sure glad you were pointing that at him this time." The smile on Daniel's face is genuine when he says it.

He halfway glances at Hanh, like he's trying to focus on something that's not there, starts to ask a question, then seems to think better of it. Finally he turns to Festy "Thanks for the help with the ladder."

"Now, I hate to make another request after you just rescued me, but could someone explain what's going on? And do we have a plan of action?"

"Oh, and Six, was it? You look good."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2003)

"Finished him. Gamers win" Jim says as he leans down to see if Sub's just unconscious, or if he's dead.  Glancing up, though, he sees Six.
"Hey, looking Good, Pinky!" He calls over to her.  "Finally figered it out, eh?"  He then turns to someone else, completely forgetting about Sub-zero. "How come she gets to look distinguished?  I didn't look distinguished, I looked like a bratty little schoolgirl!  And Blonde, too!  How come I had to be a bratty blonde schoolgirl and she gets to be a sophisticated chick?  I'm sophisticated! I've got sophistication coming out the wazoo!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 29, 2003)

> _originally posted by ThoughtBubble_
> "Thanks for the help with the ladder."




"No trouble mate," Festy says with a little salute, then turns to everyone, "No time for a break people, seems we're booked for another meeting back at the tower. They need our assistance there."

Festy takes a sip of the potion and offers it to anyone else who thinks they could use a little healing.

"Three more sips," he notes.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 29, 2003)

Six twirls. "Thank you! I don't think it's that bad either."  For personal enjoyment, Six then proceeds to re-enact Aeris' after-battle routine (dust off arms, fix hair, place hand over heart, sigh), and then looks around.  "Where's Jackie? Jackie?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 30, 2003)

Hanh grinned at Jemal as she helped Vivi and Fong Sai Yuk break the ice off Jackie and Bruce.  "You got something coming out of the wazoo but I'm not sure its sophistication."

Festy feels a little better (heal 8 points) after that sip.

"I don't know, Daniel.  I, for one, have ceased trying to explain anything...because well...how can you explain all this anyway?"  Hanh took a step back, and spun around, smashing the ice holding Bruce hostage with the heel of her boot.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Apr 30, 2003)

Daniel smiles with a chuckle. "You've got too much energy to be sophisticated," he says to Jemal.

"Maybe explanation wasn't the right word," he says to Hanh. "I mean, this is pretty much par for one of my dreams. I'm just a little concerned that I have this much control of myself. Usually my parts are all pre-scripted. I figured you were here to rescue me, and there might be some further goals or purpose involved. I guess you're just as lost about the scenario as I am."

Daniel glances at Festy, "Well, if this is the normal sort of reception, we should see if we can arm ourselves first. Why don't we get our friends free of the ice, then fan out and check the area for loot? Maybe my bag's somewhere around here too."

Daniel glances around at everyone once to make sure they heard, then goes to follow his own suggestion.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2003)

"Well, if it's a dream, then it's a communal one, cuz we're all real.. far as I can tell.  It's probably some alien trick, or a government plot gone wrong."
Jemal looks over at Hanh "By the way, haaaaaan" hey says, then sticks his tongue out at her.  "Up your ziggy with a wa-wa brush!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 30, 2003)

Hanh reaches out and grabs Jemal's tongue between her forefinger and thumb, giving it a little tug before letting  go.  "Very nice fantasy, Jemal, but not forthcoming I'm afraid."

Then she stops a minute before giving Daniel an odd stare.  "er...if this is on par for one your dreams, what exactly am I?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 30, 2003)

Festy goes to help anyone left trapped in ice.

"How soon are we needed there Vivi?" he asks.



> _originally posted by KitanaVorr_
> "er...if this is on par for one your dreams, what exactly am I?"




"Yeah, I was wondering what I would be too," Festy says, "But you know what would be really ironic? If this really was Daniel's dream and he has been asleep for what has _seemed_ the entirety of our lifetimes thus far. Then when he wakes up we all just cease to exist, something so sudden we don't see it coming, like a film just stopping half way through. No credits, nothing."


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 30, 2003)

"Daniel, didn't you say something about how I represented your formal struggle with gender identity, and now that you had accepted what you are, you had to help me accept myself too?" Six points to her breasts. "What do these tell you then about your gender struggle, hmm?"

OOC: Do I have the umbrella?


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2003)

Wille goes out to find the gym's dressing room and switching from his own outfit to Sub-Zero one.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (May 2, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Then she stops a minute before giving Daniel an odd stare.  "er...if this is on par for one your dreams, what exactly am I?" *




"Probablly the wellspring of unknown power. From what I overheard, it seems like this hiccuping is connected to that glow. And whatever's the cause, it's setting us apart. I guess as a part of me, you'd represent untapped potential. Or the ability to tap the untapped."



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *
> "Yeah, I was wondering what I would be too," Festy says, "But you know what would be really ironic? If this really was Daniel's dream and he has been asleep for what has seemed the entirety of our lifetimes thus far. Then when he wakes up we all just cease to exist, something so sudden we don't see it coming, like a film just stopping half way through. No credits, nothing." *




"That would be interesting. That's the problem when you're dealing with conciousness and memories in the context of what defines them. When you think about it, we can't be sure. After all, my remembering dreams like this could just be a part of the dream itself. Heck, now that it's passed, I can't be sure that fight is more than a construct of the dream. Moreso than the dream is a construct of itself..." Daniel trails off for a moment. "Anyway, I get the feeling that this is one of those important dreams. If I woke up, we'd change into functional parts of my mind. But the thought that an alarm clock could cut this short is pretty sobering."

"As to what you'd be, well I don't know a word for it, but given you can use an unassuming little thing like that gun to strip your opponents of their powers and identity, something deeply mystical. Or maybe just the ability to leave people stunned, without their usual facilities, forcing them into more primitive forms. Or maybe you're revealing what they truely are." Daniel shrugs. "I'd have to spend a little more time with you to make a good guess."



			
				Sixchan said:
			
		

> *"Daniel, didn't you say something about how I represented your formal struggle with gender identity, and now that you had accepted what you are, you had to help me accept myself too?" Six points to her breasts. "What do these tell you then about your gender struggle, hmm?"
> *




Daniel smiles, amused with Six. "Talk about focusing on only a part of the picture. If I didn't know better, I'd say you were trying to phrase that in the most embarrassing way possible." Since Six is pointing them out anyway, Daniel takes a long, appraising look at her breasts. "But it tells me that I don't have problems anymore. Oh, by the way," Daniel says with a wink. "They're very nice."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 2, 2003)

Festy opens his mouth to say something, then doesn't, then tries again, then fails again. He shrugs, looks at his pink, water pistol looking weapon, then back to Daniel.

"You're smart," Festy says, "Yeah, the gun's useful and all, but it clearly doesn't fill the place of a self-defense weapon. As you can guess turning an attacker into a dire bear doesn't really stop them in their tracks, kinda makes their tracks bigger if you ask me. Anyways I'd take an MP5F any day, or a G36C, in fact just about anything made by Heckler & Koch."


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2003)

Jemal, who's been sloooowly inching closer to Daniel, suddenly reaches out and Pinches him.
"BOO!  You're not asleep.  OH hey BTW, Festy, want a knife to use when you're not shooting the transmorgrifier?"

He stops and looks back at Daniel as he pulls a switchblade out and offers it to Festy.  "WAIT a second, a few minutes ago, I was the guy/chick, and you said the same thing about me that u just finished sayin about Pinkie.. So what am I NOW if I USED to represent your gender struggles, but then I became a guy and HE became a girl?  Huh?"




"Hey, where'd Wee-willi-wonka go with that suit?"


----------



## Sixchan (May 2, 2003)

Six frowns. "Hey!  Don't get any ideas, this won't be turning into _that_ kind of dream!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 2, 2003)

Hanh coughs and fails miserably in hiding her amusement.  "Well, being the well spring of power and all that isn't too bad I suppose."  Though her eyebrows arch slightly as Daniel gives Six the once over and then laughs at Six's response.

Vivi stands there, looking rather impatient.  "Well, anytime you want to go is good," he answers Festy, watching as Jackie and Bruce are freed.  "But all of you look pretty hurt."

Meanwhile, Wille slids himself into the suit while in the locker room.  It snaps itself into place, fitting him perfectly and now he looks like the blue ninja!  Of course, too bad it didn't come with instructions...

OOC: No, Six, you don't have the umbrella.


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2003)

Wille collects his clothes and then walks back to the hall. He goes to his backpack and puts his clothes there. He then turns to the others, spreading his hands.
"What do you think?"


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2003)

"Sub Junior!" Jemal says, turning quickly to look at Wille, then "ow, that hurt.. Damn freezer burn.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 3, 2003)

Festy nods and gives Wille a thumbs up, then gladly accepts the knife offered, putting it away for later use.

"Well, we'd better get going," he says at length and starts to follow Vivi.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (May 3, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Six frowns. "Hey!  Don't get any ideas, this won't be turning into that kind of dream!" *




Daniel smiles, shakes his head and laughs. "Don't worry Six, you're not my type."

He waves and gives Wille a thumbs up before continuing. "Listen, I can explain the rest on the way. It's not actually as ridiculous as it sounds." He pauses. "How pressing is this Vivi? If it's very important, I can come back and look for my stuff later. If not, could you all spare five minutes to help me look for a red, taped up backpack?" For a moment, Daniel thinks back to Vivi from FF9, then adds "Be honest though, I'm not going to be offended either way, and I owe you one for the help."

If Vivi doesn't say that it's important, Daniel will start searching for his backpack.

OOC: Sorry I'm holding this up.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 3, 2003)

After a few minutes of searching, Daniel finds his backpack in one of the lockers in  the men's locker room.

He also finds what appears to be a huge compass or clock...or something in one of the lockers that is about as a big as the palm of his hand.  Currently the needle is spinning around and around in lazy circles.  There is some odd writing on the edge of it, that he couldn't decipher.

Meanwhile, Festy and Vivi start heading toward the door with Vivi looking around nervously.


----------



## Dalamar (May 3, 2003)

Having played Mortal Kombat, Wille tries the most basic move from Sub-Zero: crouch, forward, low punch.

Regardless of if it works, he then picks up his backpack and walks after Festy and Vivi.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 3, 2003)

Now that the thread is getting unwieldy (900+ posts) I'm making a new one....
ICCG Part Two

Please continue posting in there!

Thanks!


----------

